# Santiago Abascal SE ESCAQUEÓ DE LA MILI porque quiso. Ahora quiere imponerla a los demás y va de "Ha



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Dic 2018)

Voy dando fuentes para cada aseveración:

*1.* Abascal se escaqueó de la Mili: 7 añazos presentando prórroga tras prórroga en el Gobierno Militar.

_*...según ha podido saber Ikusle de fuentes cercanas a Santiago Abascal, el amurriarra no realizó la mili en su juventud ya que solicitó al Ministerio de Defensa varias prórrogas. Las fuentes consultadas por nuestro diario digital aseguran que, a día de hoy, el líder de Vox “lamenta no haber hecho el servicio militar” *_

EXCLUSIVA. Santiago Abascal quiere recuperar la mili a pesar de que pidió prórrogas para no hacerla

EXCLUSIVA. Santiago Abascal quiere recuperar la mili a pesar de que pidió prórrogas para no hacerla​
*2.* Abascal no hizo la Mili porque no le dio la gana:

Santiago Abascal Conde - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

_*Santiago Abascal Conde (Bilbao, 14 de abril de 1976) es un político español, exmiembro del Partido Popular (PP) y actual presidente del partido político Vox.

Santiago Abascal Conde ha realizado estudios de sociología, habiéndose licenciado por la Universidad de Deusto en 2003.[cita requerida] 

Santiago Abascal ha realizado una intensa carrera política desde los 18 años, cuando se afilió al Partido Popular (PP). En 1996 ingresó en el Comité Provincial del PP en Álava y desde 1999 formó parte de su comité ejecutivo. En noviembre de 2000 fue elegido presidente de Nuevas Generaciones del Partido Popular del País Vasco, cargo que ejerció hasta 2005. Durante ese período también fue miembro de la Junta Directiva Nacional del PP. Desde 2000 hasta 2013 fue miembro de la ejecutiva del Partido Popular del País Vasco y desde 2005 secretario de Educación del PP en el País Vasco. En noviembre de 2013 presentó su baja del partido por diferencias irreconciliables con su cúpula.5​
Cargos públicos

En 1999, con solo 23 años de edad, obtiene su primer cargo público al ser elegido concejal del Partido Popular en el Ayuntamiento de Llodio (Álava), cargo en el que fue renovado en varias ocasiones. *_​
Recapitulemos los años de la Biografía de Abascal:

Abascal es del 76, ergo la primera llamada a filas de la Mili le tocaba en 1994.

Abascal termina la carrera universitaria en 2003. Bastante talludito, la verdad. Una carrera terminada a los 23 años (lo normal en una carrera de 5 años) la hubiese terminado en 1999.

La Mili terminó terminó en expaña en 2001. *La quitó su admirado Aznar*, por cierto:







aznar servicio militar - Buscar con Google​
Abascal empieza a pillar carguitos del PP en 1999, con 23 añazos y con la Mili sin hacer, al revés que cualquier joven noventero, que primero _*"se quitaba de encima"*_ la Mili y luego seguía con su vida.

Abascal no. Abascal se matricula en la Uni (a saber en qué año) y va pillando carguitos con la Mili aún sin hacer.

Tampoco sé que alegaría en 1994 para no hacer la Mili. No creo que estuviese ya estudiando Sociología porque si se licenció en 2003 hubiese encesitado entonces 9 añazos para hacer una carrera facilita de 5 años, cosa que me parece excesiva.

SOBRAN AÑOS. No es que Abascal ardiese en deseos de servir a la Patria en la Mili y esta se extinguiese. No, entre que Abascal cumplió edad se ser llamado a filas y la suspensión de la Mili pasaron 2001 - 1994 = 7 AÑOS :8:. Dado que Abascal no ha hecho Medicina (carrera larga) ni Ingeniería (carrera difícil) ni la Carrera Sacerdotal (la más larga de todas), a Abascal LE SOBRARON AÑOS para hacer la Mili, PERO NO LA HIZO.

Ergo no la hizo porque no quiso, Quod erat demonstrandum.​
*3.* Abascal quiere imponer a los demás la Mili de la cual él se escaqueó:

Santiago Abascal: "La vuelta de la 'mili' beneficiaría a los españoles" - YouTube

Nos "beneficiaría enormente" (dice) la Mili de la cual él se escaqueó hábilmente.

Por favor vean el vídeo completo del ESCAQUEADOR DE LA MILI poniéndola por las nubes...para los demás. Es una experiencia muy reveladora sobre el personaje verle poner por las nubes a la Mili sabiendo que él LA ELUDIÓ.

Encima se permite decir que es "populismo" y "stablishment" el haber quitado la Mili :8:, cuando precisamente el Stablishment impuso la mili (a los proles, no a Abascal) durante casi 25 años (desde 1978 a 2001).

Ah, el "stablishment populista" que quitó la Mili fue...su mentor Aznar:







Abascal _*hace como que no se acuerda*_ de que su admirado Aznar fuequien hizo lo que él critica como "populismo del stablishment": Quitar la Mili.​
*4.* Abascal ahora va de _*"Hazañas Bélicas"*_ :

hazañas bélicas - Buscar con Google



















De joven se escaquea de la Mili que hizo casi todo el mundo porque no le quedaba más remedio.

De adulto foto Instagramera con banderita y camiseta del Ejército:







Posar así habiéndose uno escaqueado uno de la Mili es tan ridículo y pueril como posar disfrazado de _*Cinturón Negro*_ de un Arte marcial (Karate, Judo, Taekwondo) que jamás se ha practicado.

Abascal da muuuuuuuucha vergüenza ajena.​
Creo que casi sobra todo comentario.

Santiago Abascal queda perfectamente retratado con el mero enunciado de las aseveraciones de este hilo.

Si tuviese un pelín de _vergüenza torera_ evitaría cuidadosísimamente mencionar siquiera el tema de la Mili...que él se las apañó para escaquearse de ella hábilmente.

Pues no: Se le llena la boca hablando de los "beneficiosa" que sería para los Proles la Mili que él no hizo.

Abascal es otro _*CAPITÁN ARAÑA*_, de los cuales estamos sobrados en la lamentable historia de nuestro país:

https://www.google.com/search?q=cap...VOThUIHeMTBKcQ_AUICSgA&biw=1920&bih=966&dpr=1

El CAPITÁN ARAÑA iba arengando a las masas a que se presentasen voluntarias para embarcar para la Guerra de Cuba, con encendidas soflamas patrióticas sobre _*España os necesita*_ y tal y tal.







El CAPITÁN ARAÑA jamás embarcó el mismo para Cuba.

Otros CAPITANES ARAÑA: Los Borbones. Siempre disfrazados de militares y NUNCA, NUNCA, NUNCA pisando frente alguno. Para esos estan sus vasallos.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pNU5KTvx6I

www.youtube.com/watch?v=GiQoOAv40e4

El caso extremo es Fernando VII, que se pasó toda la Guerra de Independencia de huésped de lujo de Napoleón.

Hasta los Piratas Británicos tienen la decencia de mandar a miembros de su casa Real al frente. Sí, los *Windsor* varones van al frente. Han estado en guerras recientes como Irak, Afganistán o las Falklands. En expaña los *Borbones* no, Nunca. 

Otra CAPITÁN ARAÑA: DOLORES IBARRURI (vaya, también Vizcaína, como Abascal).

www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3iKa8jOweA

Encendida soflama de esta psicópata para que los Proles fuesen al frente.

*Ella nunca jamás pisó el frente*. Las llamadas al frente son para los proles. Dolores Ibarruri era Partido Interior, y su preciosa vida jamás se arriesgó en el frente. Para morir estaban los proles que fuesen lo suficientemente imbéciles como para tomarse en serio sus eslóganes de _*"Mejor morir de pie que vivir de rodillas"*_.

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dolores_Ibárruri

Al acabar la guerra se refugió en un retiro de lujo en la URSS y demás paises Socialistas. Al regresar a España Ceaucescu le regaló un SEAT 132 (tope de gama de SEAT) BLINDADO, como los potentados burgueses:

https://www.forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=2171264

La de las encendidas soflamas para morir_* luchando contra el Fascismo*_, hasta _*el último cartucho y la última gota de sangre*_ MURIÓ CON 93 AÑOS, de vieja:

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dolores_Ibárruri​
Lo mismo para Abascal: Canta las maravillas para los Proles de la Mili que él eludió hacer por ser Partido Interior.

Lo cual me lleva a concluir que Santiago Abascal carece de vergüenza, de escrúpulos morales y de la coherencia intelectual más elemental.

Releo las 4 aseveraciones del hilo y me digo _*"Este tipo es un caradura XXXXL"*_:

* Propone reinstaurar la Mili, de la cual él se escaqueó.

* Entra triunfalmente en la escena política en unas elecciones autonómicas con un partido que propone (_dicen_...) eliminar las autonomías.

* Nos canta una letanía de certísimas calamidades del R 78 y termina elogiando a los Borbones, que han firmado todas y cada una de las leyes del R 78.

* Dice estar en contra de la LIVG, pero está dispuesto a respaldar al PP (votó sí por unanimidad a la LIVG 1.0 de 2004 y a la LIVG 2.0 de 2018) y a C´s (han votado por unanimidad la LIVG 2.0)

* Dice estar en contra de la Inmigración Ilegal, pese a venir del PP de las "regularizaciones" masivas cuando el PP ha gobernado, y estar dispuesto a respaldarlo.

* Exige que los Moros no nos invadan y celebra que nosotros invadamos a los moros:

https://burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/p...a-fronteras-no-espanolas-analisis-inside.html​
Ya he dicho que *VOX es el Podemos de derechas*:

https://burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/t...anas-belicas-publicitados-massmierda-r78.html

Esto es, el perro pastor del R 78 para volver a meter a las ovejitas en el redil electoral.

Digo más. Voy a decir algo terrible, un insulto si no fuese verdad, pero es que es la verdad:

_*Santiago Abascal es la imagen especular de Pablo Iglesias.*_​
VOXeros, simpatizo con vuestras aspiraciones. Pero me temo que os (_nos_ ) la van a meter doblada...una vez más. 

El día de las elecciones en Andalucía me lo pasé en grande descojonándome a carcajadas con mis amigos de las reacciones de los progres con caras verdosas ante los 12 escaños de VOX (¡mejor hubiesen sido 24!)

Disfruté como un enano con la Justicia Cósmica de que el ex-Juez Serrano (llevo AÑOS siguiendo sus cuitas) haya obtenido para VOX el triunfo de Andalucía:







Pero...tengo nula confianza en VOX.​
*ADDENDA*

¿Y por qué está mal esto de la Mili?

Porque es el Horror Estatista definitivo.

La Mili es el Súper-Impuesto definitivo: El Estado ya no sólo se conforma con tu dinero. El Estado ya te quiere a ti mismo, en persona, para colmo para potencialmente matar y morir.

La Mili es un Súper-Impuesto que el Estado se cobra en carne y sangre, como en _*El Mercader de Venecia*_:





Como dijo Ayn Rand sobre la Mili USA (el _Draft_) durante la Guerra de Vietnam y los "Conservadores pro libre mercado" que lo defendían:

_*¿De qué te sirve tener "derecho" a tus bienes económicos si para empezar no tienes derecho a ser dueño de tu propia vida?*_​
La Mili en expaña *mataba a unos 200 mozos al año*, 4 veces más que la "Lacra":

https://burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/c...atorio-del-r-78-que-mataba-200-mozos-ano.html

200 muertos/año concentrados en sólo los hombres de la franja de edad 18-Veintitantos años. Año tras año tras año. Una sangría contínua. Más unas 10 veces más de heridos graves: Tuertos, Cojos, Mancos, Sordos...consecuencia inevitable de meter a TODO EL MUNDO a manejar armas y maquinaria peligrosa.

Soy tirador:

https://burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/c...sillos-ahorre-ahorre-este-bonito-deporte.html

Es un DISPARATE poner a la población en general a servir con armas como obligación.

Hay (mucha) gente que por su estructura mental nunca jamás debe acercarse siquiera a un arma.

En la Mili el Estado obligaba a personas irresponsables, distraidas y de baja inteligencia a manejar armas. Los accidentes eran en gran parte resultado de ese disparate.

Para colmo en expaña no hay cultura de armas. Si uno quiere tirar, lo racional es iniciarse con armas de aire e ir adquiriendo hábitos de tiro y de seguridad. Luego rpogresar al .22 LR y -si se quiere- "graduarse" después con armas "Gordas".

En la Mili nada había de esto. No había tiempo. El Estado ponia en las manos de masas de reclutas que en su vida habían tirado ni con chimbera un CETME 7.62mm, que es como si en las autoescuelas tuviesen Ferraris y coches de Formula 1 para iniciar a los conductores noveles. Un disparate absoluto. Muchos mozos se licenciaban de la Mili sin haber conseguido siquiera dar al cartón del blanco con el CETME.

Además el tiro es UNA HABILIDAD QUE SE PIERDE si no se ejercita. Por eso en la Milicia Suiza hay maniobras y cursos de refresco todos los años. En expaña la ficción era que el "reservista" era un "soldado" que podía ser llamado a filas 10 o 15 años después de licenciarse.​
Pero, ¿no hay que defender al propio país?

Como dijo Robert A Heinlein:

_*Si un Estado tienen que recurrir a levas forzosas para defenderse es que no encuentra suficientes habitantes para defenderlo voluntariamente.

En ese caso lo mejor es que tal estado desaparezca por el desagüe de la Historia.

Un país libre y que respete a sus ciudadanos siempre encontrará voluntarios para su defensa.*_​
Y este es precisamente el problema de expaña: Un estado hipertrofiado pisoteando a sus súbditos lógicamente desafectos. Por eso en expaña nos parece "natural" la Mili. ¡Claro! ¡Sabemos perfectamente que muy pocos expañoles acudirían voluntarios a defender un *estado expañol que NO sienten como suyo*!

La Mili sólo añadía un nuevo agravio para el expañolito. La Mili era la confirmación de que -efectivamente- el Estado expañol estaba para jorobarle y hacerle la vida imposible.

Para colmo Santiago Abascal defiende "aventuras" militares OTANicas dudosísimas en Morolandia:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=pU-gF-H1Ku8

https://burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/p...a-fronteras-no-espanolas-analisis-inside.html​
Obviamente el expañol de a pie prefiere mantenerse alejado de un ejército expañol que puede terminar mandándole (¡son órdenes!) a Afganistán, Irak o Líbano, lugares donde no se nos ha perdido absolutamente nada.

Y sí, los soldados de la Mili terminan en tales "aventuras". Pasó en la Guerra del Golfo de 1991:

https://www.publico.es/politica/mili-hizo-guerra.html

https://elpais.com/diario/1990/09/13/espana/653176802_850215.html​
Heinlein fue el autor de _*Tropas del Espacio*_ y por lo tanto lo más lejano posible a un "Pacifista":

www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBxgrr0wL8M

Lo mejor de lo mejor éticamente hecho de forma _voluntaria_ se convierte en un Horror absoluto cuando se hace _obligatorio_.

Para colmo Abascal confirma con su biografía que _*La Mili es para los tontos*_. Los "listos" como Abascal se las arreglan para ESCAQUEARSE (maravilloso verbo español creado por el pueblo de un estado que viven como algo ajeno y gravoso) del "servicio a la patria".

La Mili era (y sería) un factor más de DESUNIÓN y de resentimiento, no de unión.

La Mili NO "hace país". Antes bien lo deshace. El país se hace antes. Cuando la gente sienta al país como suyo entonces ya no hará falta obligar a nadie a defenderlo.

En 1936 teníamos Mili. Y tuvimos una guerra entre nosotros:

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fuerzas_Armadas_de_la_República_Española

_*Fuerzas Armadas de la República Española...

...en cuanto al servicio militar obligatorio éste se redujo a 12 meses (cuatro semanas para los bachilleres y universitarios), pero mantuvo la redención en metálico del servicio militar, aunque sólo podía aplicarse a partir de los seis meses de permanecer en filas*_​
La Mili en 1936 sirvió para que los soldados asesinasen a sus oficiales (caso de la Marina), los oficiales asesinasen a soldados sospechosos de ser desafectos al bando que fuese o bien para que pobres desgraciados de reemplazo se encontrasen de uniforme, con un arma que apenas sabían usar en la mano y recibiendo órdenes en medio de un fregado que ni les iba ni les venía.​
Trevijano en su célebre intervención en Antena 3 dijo que el Referendum de la OTAN de 1986 había sido una de las *mayores indignidades cometidas por el pueblo español, que había votado "Sí" a pertenecer a una alianza militar*.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCULN8vrMdg

Bueno, pues *VOX supera la indignidad del referendum de la OTAN*.

Con VOX es posible votar por el regreso de la ESCLAVITUD AL ESTADO que supone la Mili, que es como votar a favor de esclavizar. Una indecencia que mancha indefectiblemente a quienes participen en ella, lo mismo que todo el que vota a los partidos pro-LIVG queda manchado por la indecencia que esa Ley inicua supone.

Para colmo los que votan VOX votan por la ESCLAVITUD AJENA, no por la propia, ya que la Mili era para los que cumplían 18 años, que hasta ese momento no podían votar.

El R 78 hasta ahora nos ofrecía la posibilidad de envilecernos votando a los partidos pro-LIVG (o sea, _todos_).

Ahora nos ofrece una nueva posibilidad de envilecimiento: Votar -como mayores de edad- a favor de la esclavitud legal de el estado durante 12 meses de los chavales de 18 años.

*El R 78 es como una Mazmorra Sado-Maso moral*: 







Siempre hay nuevos envilecimientos que ofrecer a sus adeptos.​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Dic 2018)

Además Abascal es motero de pro:



















Este hombre ni calcula riesgos ni costes ni nada. Como buen motero.

El riesgo de morir conduciendo una moto es 17 veces mayor que con un coche | Actualidad | EL PAÍS

MOTOS ASESINAS: Todos los HILOS ANTI-MOTOS unificados y "encuadernados" en el PRIMER LIBRO PUBLICADO EN BURBUJA.INFO

Alguien que en la edad adulta sigue montando en moto es alguien sin percepción de los riesgos ni de los costes, alguien que se deja llevar por _*"las sensaciones que te da la moto"*_ y vive de adulto en _*El País de nunca jamás*_ de Peter Pan.













Las motos además de un riesgo inaceptable para la integridad física son una RUINA:

Las motos son una "secta destructiva". Hilo anti Motos III: Las motos son una RUINA FINANCIERA

Para colmo parece gustar de las BMWs, las motos menos fiables que existen, y para colmo carísimas:













Santiago Abascal no calcula costes ni riesgos, por eso sigue montando en moto con más de 40 añazos, a unas edades en las cuales la moto ya ha "centrifugado" a casi todas las personas normales:

¿Piensa sacarse el CARNET DE MOTO? Sepa que los carnets de moto terminan por NO USARSE tras unos pocos años

Pero igual a Abascal no le preocupan los costes porque le sobra dinero:



Espartano27 dijo:


>



El estado expañol nos exigía a todos 12 meses de nuestra vida trabajando gratis.

A Abascal el mismo estado expañol le exime de los 12 meses de trabajo gratis y le regala un apetitoso puestecito de 80.000€/año.


----------



## El Gran Cid (23 Dic 2018)

Pues si se arrepiente(como muchos)¿Dónde está el problema?Hay que imponerla de nuevo para que nadie más se arrepienta.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Dic 2018)

Cid36 dijo:


> Pues si se arrepiente(como muchos)¿Dónde está el problema?



Pudo haberse presentado voluntario años y años después de acabarse la Mili. En el Ejército admiten reclutas hasta los 29 años:

Fuerzas Armadas Españolas | CÃ³mo ingresar - Tropa y MarinerÃ*a - Como ingresar - Requisitos

_*Tener cumplidos 18 años de edad y cumplir, como máximo, 29 años el día de incorporación al Centro Docente Militar de Formación correspondiente.*_​
Si tan liado estuvo Abascal hasta el 2001 (fin de la Mili) o el 2003 (fin de su carrera de Sociología), tuvo hasta 2005 para enrolarse en el Ejército y disfrutar de las maravillas del servicio a la Patria.

Pero no quiso. Abascal debía de tener cosas mejores que hacer.

¿Y por qué entonces no quiere aceptar Abascal que igual los demás también tenemos cosas mejores que hacer que servir de soldados o marineros?

Abascal me está recordando a Aznar, a ZP o a Narcís Serra: Otros ESCAQUEADORES DE LA MILI que se llenaban la boca con lo buena que era...para los proles, para ellos no, claro.

Si tan bueno y conveniente es el "servicio militar", ¿por qué Abascal no se enroló de voluntario en los años posteriores a la desaparición de la Mili?



propellerman dijo:


> *Abascal me recuerda a conocidas mias que salen con el sainete de que "tenia que volver la mili que ahora estais muy tontos", pero ellas no la hicieron simplemente por tener chochete y no pilila*, o a otros que salen con la misma cancion y resulta que se escaquearon de hacerla en su momento por causas variopintas, enchufes incluidos.
> 
> En fin, que Abascal demuestra ser como muchos otros españoles de a pie en este tema, sea cual sea su ideologia, habla de la mili y pide su vuelta sin tener ni p. idea por no haberla hecho.
> 
> Una de las mejores cosas que hizo Aznar fue quitar la mili, nada bueno se aprendia en ella, mas bien era al contrario, era una perdida de tiempo lamentable de un año de los mejores años de tu juventud; esa es la conclusion que sacamos la mayoria de los que la hicimos



Respeto más a Ortega Smith: Ese por lo menos ha sido militar profesional. 

Javier Ortega Smith - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Estaría igual de desacuerdo con Ortega Smith sobre los "beneficios" de un HORROR ESTATISTA como la Mili, pero al menos Ortega Smith ha servido en el Ejército.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Dic 2018)

PedroPaez2 dijo:


> Hizó una cosa peor que "escaquearse" de la mili, ir a la guerra y estar en la guerra.
> 
> El video que NO te enseÃ±aran de Santiago Abascal en televisiÃ³n. - YouTube



Ser concejal en el Far West de HB NO fue nunca causa de exención de la Mili.

*Miguel Ángel Blanco* sí hizo su Mili en Burgos, _*antes*_ de meterse a concejal, como cualquier joven normal de los años 90 (yo lo fui) teniendo que hacer previsiones para "quitarse" la Mili de encima y poder seguir con su vida.





​Y el mismo peligro corrían los jóvenes subidos a un *andamio*, metidos en un *pesquero* o *serrando troncos* en el monte, y no por ello nadie les "perdonaba" graciosamente la Mili, que tenían que hacer todos religiosamente...a diferencia del súper patriota Abascal, *escaqueador de la Mili en su juventud y Hazañas Bélicas en su madurez* (imposible mayor demigrancia)


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Dic 2018)

Eric Finch dijo:


> Un _trigumfador _de la mítica prórroga por estudios. Podía durar hasta los 28 años, si no me equivoco, aunque entonces había que buscar otra forma de evadir el servicio militar ya que seguía siendo obligatorio hasta los 30. Conocí a uno que agotó la prórroga y acabó haciéndose _jetador _de conciencia porque desde luego la voluntad la tenía... de no cumplir con el servicio.



Ya, ya, pero es que...¡no creo que se pasase de 1994 a 2001 estudiando Sociología! No parece tonto hablando precisamente. No se parece a la marujota Susana Díaz y su inacabable carrera de 10 años de Desecho...digo de Derecho.

Teresa Rodríguez le recuerda a Susana Díaz que tardó 10 años en terminar la carrera​
¿Qué alegaría Abascal en 1994 para NO acudir entusiasmado a la llamada de la Patria?

¿Que ya era alevín de castucillo en el PP?

ZP se escaqueó de la Mili directamente por ser parlamentario, ¿darían también escaqueamientos a castuzillos de más bajo nivel?

Yo viví la misma circunstancia que Abascal y recuerdo como me llegaban cartas dertificadas del Ministerio de Defensa a casa conminándome a unirme a filas o bien a presentar en el Gobierno Militar documentación completa de que estaba cursando estudios universitarios para obtener prórrogas temporales.

¿Qué adujo Abascal para ir dando largas a la llamada a filas desde 1994 a 2001?

¡Qué fueron 7 años los que se tiró teniendo que ELUDIR ACTIVAMENTE la Mili!


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Dic 2018)

Abascal: Otro _consejos vendo que para mí no tengo
_



kalbo dijo:


> Eso es MENTIRA, RANDIANO SUBNORMAL.
> 
> La mili se la quitaban de encima a los 18 los de clase obrera, los estudiantes pedían prórrogas y la hacían al acabar la carrera.



Mire, le doy un thanks por darme el estímulo de desmentirle.

Es cierto que los estudiantes iban pidiendo prórrogas.

Pero, ¿qué estaba estudiando Abascal en 1994? ¿Sociología? ¡Pero si no acabó hasta 2003! ¿COU de repetidor? Hay 7 años hasta 2003. YA LES HE DICHO QUE SOBRAN AÑOS, lo cual desmiente la teoría de que Abascal quería hacer la Mili pero no pudo porque Aznar la quitó en 2001.

Y los Universitarios al acabar la carrera tenían que hacer la Mili de todos modos. Con ventajas al ser mayores (era un mundo de diferencia hacer la Mili con 23 años frente a hacerla con 18), probablemente por MILICIAS UNIVERSITARIAS:

milicias universitarias - Buscar con Google







Milicias Universitarias - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre​
O quizás hasta con grados por su carrera universitaria (Médico, por ejemplo, o Farmaceútico, Ingeniero, Dentista o cualesquiera otras carreras universitarias útiles en la Mili).

Pero la Mili los Universitarios terminaban por hacerla igual.

Excepto Abascal.

Hasta Quim Torra hizo la Mili, lo cual ha sido de efectividad más bien dudosa para hacer de él un buen español:







Ah, Pujolone en Milicias Universitarias:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Dic 2018)

Sí, sí, ya sé que "se jugó la vida" en el País Vasco y tal y Pascual.

Pero es que la Mili era obligatoria para todos, aunque te "jugases la vida" en vascolandia o en una mina de carbón o faenando bonito.

No, a ningún pescador o leñador le eximieron de la Mili, pese a que sus trabajos son también muy, muy peligrosos:







No sé por qué extraña lógica iban a eximir entonces de la Mili a un concejal del PP en Mordor-Vascolandia en tiempos de HB.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Dic 2018)

¡Y con lo sencillo que debería ser para Abascal NO DECIR NADA sobre un tema por completo olvidado como la Mili!

¡Pues va el tío y MENTA A LA BICHA!

Como decía un tío mío que en Gloria esté _*Con lo fácil que es quedarse callado*_.

Pues no: Abascal siente el irrefrenable impulso de cantarnos las maravillas de que el Estado imponga la Mili de la cual él se escaqueó.

Cualquier escaqueador de la Mili CON PUDOR evitaría cuidadosamente elogiar la Mili para los demás, ya que él no la hizo.

Ergo Abascal NO TIENE PUDOR: Abascal es realmente el Pablo Iglesias de derechas, y lo mismo que el caradura de PIT ha terminado en uno de los Chalets contra los cuales tronaba en sus tiempos de hacerse el pobre...





...Abascal terminará (al tiempo) votando una LIVG 3.0 o dando "papeles" a contingentes de negromoros.



pepeleches dijo:


> Eso jamás lo entenderé. *Que Abascal hable de la mili es lo mismo que Echenique criminalice los cuidadores en B o que el otro que no me acuerdo como se llama hable de la vivienda de protección cuando su papá le consigue una y la vende para sacar el pelotazo*.
> 
> Mi sensación es que cuando llegan a cierto nivel de atención y popularidad se apartan tanto de la realidad que se creen inmunes.
> 
> No hay nada más estúpido que intentar envenenar a los demás con venenos que te pueden matar a ti. Siendo, además, que no los necesitas para nada.



Exactamente.

Los cuidadores en B es el tema que Echenique debió NO mencionar. Y lo mencionó.











Los pasapiseros es el tema que Espinar debió NO mencionar. Y lo mencionó.







El portavoz de Podemos en el Senado admite que ganó 20.000 euros con la venta de una vivienda protegida​
_*"Puentes y NO MUROS"*_ es la frase que Pablo Iglesias NO debe repetir desde su chalet con MUROS DE 2 METROS. Y va y la repite.

















Y la Mili es el tema que Abascal NO debió haber mencionado. Y lo ha mencionado.

Ergo estas 4 personas comparte un rasgo: Carecen de todo sentido de la vergüenza y de la coherencia. Son personas NO DE FIAR.


----------



## El Gran Cid (23 Dic 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Puedo haberse presentado voluntario años y años después de acabarse la Mili.
> 
> Abascal me está recordando a Aznar, a ZP o a Narcís Serra: Otros ESCAQUEADORES DE LA MILI que se llenaban la boca con lo buena que era...para los proles, para ellos no, claro.



¿Cuándo y para qué?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Dic 2018)

No haber hecho la Mili y tener licencia de arma corta de defensa.

2 rasgos distintivos de la Nomenklatura del R 78.

:bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla:


----------



## Oscovita (23 Dic 2018)

Estoy con aynd.

No dice nada bueno esto de el.

No tiene justificación que quiera obligar a los demás. Pero ninguna.


----------



## Little Nicole Ass (23 Dic 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Abascal: Otro _consejos vendo que para mí no tengo
> _
> :bla::bla::bla::bla::



Aplícate el cuento a tí mismo, que fuiste comunista en tu adolescencia y hoy estás convertido en el clásico liberal que ve ''fascistas'' y ''fascismo'' hasta en las ideologías más completamente contrarias a sus postulados.

Parece que tú también vendes consejos que para ti no tienes.

:bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla:


----------



## Eric Finch (23 Dic 2018)

Un _trigumfador _de la mítica prórroga por estudios. Podía durar hasta los 28 años, si no me equivoco, aunque entonces había que buscar otra forma de evadir el servicio militar ya que seguía siendo obligatorio hasta los 30. Conocí a uno que agotó la prórroga y acabó haciéndose _jetador _de conciencia porque desde luego la voluntad la tenía... de no cumplir con el servicio.


----------



## El Reaccionario (23 Dic 2018)

Hizó una cosa peor que "escaquearse" de la mili, ir a la guerra y estar en la guerra.

El video que NO te enseÃ±aran de Santiago Abascal en televisiÃ³n. - YouTube


----------



## Minsky Moment (23 Dic 2018)

Son todos del "como sí". Todos socialdemócratas. No sirve para parir otra cosa este régimen de poder del 78.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Dic 2018)

PedroPaez2 dijo:


> Hizó una cosa peor que "escaquearse" de la mili, ir a la guerra y estar en la guerra.
> 
> El video que NO te enseÃ±aran de Santiago Abascal en televisiÃ³n. - YouTube



Ser concejal en el Far West de HB NO fue nunca causa de exención de la Mili.

Miguel Ángel Blanco sí hizo su Mili en Burgos, antes de meterse a concejal.

Y el mismo peligro corrían los jóvenes subidos a un andamio, metidos en un pesquero o serrando troncos en el monte, y no por ello nadie les "perdonaba" graciosamente la Mili, que tenían que hacer todos religiosamente.


----------



## Minsky Moment (23 Dic 2018)

Gracias por el hilo, Ayn. Aquí hay todavía muchos abducidos por los partiditos, algunos sin posibilidad de rehabilitación ni que los ingresen en cuidados intensivos siquiátricos, como el iluminao del Nini. Me espero a que lo completes para comentar.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Dic 2018)

Eric Finch dijo:


> Un _trigumfador _de la mítica prórroga por estudios. Podía durar hasta los 28 años, si no me equivoco, aunque entonces había que buscar otra forma de evadir el servicio militar ya que seguía siendo obligatorio hasta los 30. Conocí a uno que agotó la prórroga y acabó haciéndose _jetador _de conciencia porque desde luego la voluntad la tenía... de no cumplir con el servicio.



Ya, ya, pero es que...¡no creo que se pasase de 1994 a 2001 estudiando Sociología! No parece tonto hablando. No se parece a Susana Díaz y su inacabable carrera de Desecho...digo de Derecho.

¿Qué alegaría en 1994 para NO acudir entusiasmado a la llamada de la Patria?

¿Que ya era alevín de castucillo en el PP?

ZP se escaqueó de la Mili directamente por ser parlamentario, ¿darían también escaqueamientos a castuzillos de más bajo nivel?


----------



## Arretranco_70 (23 Dic 2018)

Yo con 28 años defendía el aborto en casi todos los supuestos.
20 años después, prohibiría el aborto en casi todos los supuestos.

Y es que la vida te enseña unas cuantas cosas.

Pongamos que hace 20 años hubiese abortado. ¿Significa eso que ni hoy ni nunca podría estar en contra del aborto? ¿Qué en el caso de haber cambiado de opinión debería callármelo o lo que es peor mentir defendiendo lo contrario a lo que pienso hoy para no contradecir mi pasado?

Hace 35 años me libré de las clases de educación física. Lo pagué caro: me cascaron un 5 que me hizo media y no pude estudiar la carrera que quería. Por lista. ¿significa eso que no debo defender las clases de educación física para mis hijos en el colegio? 

¿Tú piensas lo mismo ahora que hace 30 años, Ayn? ¿Y que hace 40?

Todos podemos mirar hacia atrás y encontrar cientos de contradicciones en nuestra biografía con nuestro pensamiento actual. Es más, si alguien tiene las mismas ideas a los 15, a los 25, a los 45 y a los 85....es evidente que no rige bien.

Distinto sería si propusiera la MILI hoy para todos y maniobrase para que se librasen sus hijos. Pero no le veo yo de ese palo. Aunque quién sabe... Para mí, tema FAIL, ayn.


----------



## Little Nicole Ass (23 Dic 2018)

Como callas como una puta cuando te conviene, eh Ayn?

Pasaste mi comentario como el que camina sobre huevos, esperando que los demás comentarios de otros foreros lo dejen más atrás en el olvido.

Al final eres la misma ponzoña que criticas.


----------



## 4ojo (23 Dic 2018)

Un sinverguenza sin escupulos, que vivio, vive, y espera vivir a costa del sudor de los demas, este pajaro predica para los pobres de espiritu que suspiran por la llegada de un salva patrias que haga lo que ellos no tienen el valor de hacer.


----------



## Minsky Moment (23 Dic 2018)

Little Nicole Ass dijo:


> Aplícate el cuento a tí mismo, que fuiste comunista en tu adolescencia y hoy estás convertido en el clásico liberal que ve ''fascistas'' y ''fascismo'' hasta en las ideologías más completamente contrarias a sus postulados.
> 
> Parece que tú también vendes consejos que para ti no tienes.
> 
> :bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla:



Pero es que él no se ha presentado a elecciones en un partido nacional aspirando a llegar a presidente de un país. No sé si pillas el matiz.


----------



## bk001 (23 Dic 2018)

Todos los universitarios hemos tirado de prorrogas.

A mi me dio por hacerla(no renové una prorroga ) ; si hay que hacerla, cuanto antes mejor, que luego con el trabajo es un engorro. 
Mi cuñado siguió con las prorrogas.

Al final hice el gilipollas, claro.

Y los años de sacarse la carrera, pues muy parecidos a los mios. En mi caso trabajar y estudiar eternizó mi carrera.

PD: A mi me importa un bledo si hizo o no la mili. Lo que me importa es que se aplique mi firma y solo la defienden UPyD y VOX


----------



## Minsky Moment (23 Dic 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Abascal termina la carrera universitaria en 2003. Bastante talludito, la verdad. Una carrera terminada a los 23 años (lo normal en una carrera de 5 años) la hubiese terminado en 1999.



Y encima "sociología". Amos, no me jodas. Animalito de partido desde los 18 años. Me empieza a recordar a Perico Sánchez. En realidad, todos recuerdan a todos.



AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Lo cual me lleva a concluir que Santiago Abascal carece de vergüenza, de escrúpulos morales y de la coherencia intelectual más elemental.



Conclusión correcta. A la que ya se podía llegar antes de que aportases estos datos, curraos como siempre. No puede ser de otra forma. En este régimen, la corrupción no es azarosa, es factor sistémico. El que entra, y este está dentro desde hace muchos años, no es de ahora, tiene que comulgar con las reglas, como llevo diciendo desde hace muchos días.

---------- Post added 23-dic-2018 at 02:56 ----------

En cuanto al paralelismo con Podemos, 100% de acuerdo. Han pillado un nicho electoral que estaba libre para el que quisiera atraparlo. En aquel momento, el "listo" de Iglesias se apropió de los indignados por la crisis económica. Hoy, el "listo" de Abascal se ha apropiado de los indignados del tema catalán. El esquema, como ya he dicho también en otros hilos, ahora está completo: dos izquierdas, dos derechas, y un centro. La campana de Gauss electoral. Todo el espectro completo. Será muy difícil que surgan más nichos electorales, como no sean cosas raras que se salgan del espectro clásico izda-dcha (no sé, un partido musulmán, esperemos que no). Y los de los extremos del espectro, jamás podrán superar cierto porcentaje con semejante reparto simétrico. Lo siento por los que esperan algo más de esta mierda de régimen, no da más de sí.

El otro día leí un artículo bastante razonable (y razonado) sobre este paralelismo Podemos/Vox. Es interesante:

En qué se parece Vox a Podemos. Por Marta García Aller


----------



## Vaisadiñar (23 Dic 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Ya, ya, pero es que...¡no creo que se pasase de 1994 a 2001 estudiando Sociología! No parece tonto hablando precisamente. No se parece a la marujota Susana Díaz y su inacabable carrera de Desecho...digo de Derecho.
> 
> ¿Qué alegaría Abascal en 1994 para NO acudir entusiasmado a la llamada de la Patria?
> 
> ...



Yo estaba deseando hacer la mili, pero tenía que estudiar. Mi vecino fue y me contó lo que era aquello: dos meses de instrucción y diez barriendo o pululando por el cuartel.
Agoté las prórrogas hasta que finalmente me hice objetor. Pasaba de perder 1 año de mi vida.
De objetor hasta estuve trabajando y ganando dinero.

No me arrepiento de no haber hecho "esa mili". Yo soy más partidario de una instrucción militar como la suiza


----------



## makoka (23 Dic 2018)

CV del mochuelo.


> En 1999, con solo 23 años de edad, obtiene su primer cargo público al ser elegido concejal del Partido Popular en el Ayuntamiento de Llodio (Álava), cargo en el que fue renovado en varias ocasiones.
> 
> Entre 2003 y 2004 fue juntero de las Juntas Generales de Álava. Abandonó este cargo en 2004 para ocupar un puesto en el Parlamento Vasco en sustitución de Carlos Urquijo, cuando este fue nombrado delegado del Gobierno en el País Vasco.
> 
> ...



De teta a teta y tiro por que me toca. Como Susanita pero con barba y ciruelo.


----------



## Minsky Moment (23 Dic 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¡Y con lo sencillo que debería ser para Abascal NO DECIR NADA sobre un tema por completo olvidado como la Mili!
> 
> ¡Pues va el tío y MENTA A LA BICHA!



Ya sabes que la mejor manera de conocer el pensamiento de un político es fijarse en lo que suelta sin querer, aunque sea una sola palabra, en lugar de fijarse en lo que dice con pleno control.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (23 Dic 2018)

A ver...
Las prórrogas eran por estudios y las solicitábamos todos los que estudiábamos hasta que dejábamos los estudios. 
Luego te tocaba una mierda de mili o prestación social sustitutoria que eran puros pierde-tiempo. 

Que Abascal se escaqueó y luego es un hipócrita... Pues vale. 
Pero aparte de eso, vendría muy bien un servicio social hoy día que ni siquiera hay trabajo y se ha demostrado que los estudios tampoco sirven de mucho.

---------- Post added 23-dic-2018 at 03:16 ----------




Minsky Moment dijo:


> En cuanto al paralelismo con Podemos, 100% de acuerdo. Han pillado un nicho electoral que estaba libre para el que quisiera atraparlo. En aquel momento, el "listo" de Iglesias se apropió de los indignados por la crisis económica. Hoy, el "listo" de Abascal se ha apropiado de los indignados del tema catalán. El esquema, como ya he dicho también en otros hilos, ahora está completo: dos izquierdas, dos derechas, y un centro. La campana de Gauss electoral. Todo el espectro completo. Será muy difícil que surgan más nichos electorales, como no sean cosas raras que se salgan del espectro clásico izda-dcha (no sé, un partido musulmán, esperemos que no). Y los de los extremos del espectro, jamás podrán superar cierto porcentaje con semejante reparto simétrico. Lo siento por los que esperan algo más de esta mierda de régimen, no da más de sí.
> 
> El otro día leí un artículo bastante razonable (y razonado) sobre este paralelismo Podemos/Vox. Es interesante:
> 
> En qué se parece Vox a Podemos. Por Marta García Aller



POdemos dicen que fue una maniobra del Cesid para anular el descontento del 15 que desde entonces quedó oficialmente disuelto en el partido podemita. 
De Vox de momento no se sabe que canalice ninguna protesta social a punto de estallar. Al contrario, está plantando cara a la casta política que no se atrevía a frenar a los secesionistas.


----------



## Minsky Moment (23 Dic 2018)

Hippie: No hay que buscar tantas conspiranoias para explicar las cosas, todo responde a intereses políticos de grupos oportunistas que aparecen cuando aparece la oportunidad, entonces salió el de Iglesias y ahora el de Abascal (también salió el de Rivera como pura reacción a Podemos aprovechando ese impulso pendular). Lo de que Abascal está plantando cara a la casta política, no cuela: él es casta política. Y él no va a frenar a los secesionistas. A esos solo los podemos frenar la nación como conjunto, nunca una facción del régimen.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (23 Dic 2018)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Hippie: No hay que buscar tantas conspiranoias para explicar las cosas, todo responde a intereses políticos de grupos oportunistas que aparecen cuando aparece la oportunidad, entonces salió el de Iglesias y ahora el de Abascal (también salió el de Rivera como pura reacción a Podemos aprovechando ese impulso pendular). Lo de que Abascal está plantando cara a la casta política, no cuela: él es casta política. Y él no va a frenar a los secesionistas. A esos solo los podemos frenar la nación como conjunto, nunca una facción del régimen.



Podemos en todas las tvs incluyendo intereconomía a la vez.

Vox acusación particular en el juicio del golpe de estado. 
Y por eso el éxito de Vox. 

Insisto que el curriculum castuzo de Abascal, que no es tal porque su trabajo y peligros le costó, no como a otros, no es motivo para desprestigiar a Vox. 
De momento.
Y que la mili no sería mala idea para la colectividad incluso para muchos individuos que por supuesto al principio se negarían y luego volverían encantados con algún carnet de conducir o habilidad aprendida, con novia echada en la mili unisex y un montón de historias que contar. 

Y Abascal es el primero en rechazar el culto al líder, la lucha de Vox no es por Vox sino por España.


----------



## Ulises 33 (23 Dic 2018)

Y encima es motero, que cabrón, en vez de coger el Falcon 900 b.


----------



## Chimpu (23 Dic 2018)

Los jóvenes de 15 a 30 estais cagaos con este señor a mi no creo que me llamen ni para remplazo o reserva pero si me llamaran iria eencantado creo que dignifica al hombre


----------



## sivigliano (23 Dic 2018)

bk001 dijo:


> Todos los universitarios hemos tirado de prorrogas.
> 
> A mi me dio por hacerla(no renové una prorroga ) ; si hay que hacerla, cuanto antes mejor, que luego con el trabajo es un engorro.
> Mi cuñado siguió con las prorrogas.
> ...



Yo acabé la carrera en 2001 y pude haber pedido una última prórroga pero estaba ya muy harto de carrera y me fui a la mili para cambiar de aires. Los que tenían mi edad que apuraron prórrogas al final se libraron y yo la hice en 1999. Eso sí, la experiencia para mí fue buena pues ya en los últimos años se hacía la mili normalmente cerca de casa. Se podía elegir destino incluso. Yo la hice en el Ejército del Aire y en mi provincia por ejemplo.
Una vez que se quitó la mili, que por cierto la mitad de los reclutas o más se hacían objetores de conciencia o de conveniencia más bien, ya no tiene sentido volver a imponerla. 
Tan simple como acabar de instaurar un ejército profesional bien pagado y tienes gente preparada y seria alistándose.
La descohesión de España está más conectada con la Educación. Mis sobrinos viven en la Comunidad de Madrid y no tienen ni idea de Andalucía. No estudian historia de España o si lo hacen es de forma muy somera, en la geografía se centran en lo cercano y no en todo el Estado por ejemplo. Y eso cuando la historia no está falseada o hay adoctrinamiento como en Cataluña.


----------



## Conde Duckula (23 Dic 2018)

Caemos en la trampa de siempre. La cuestión no es si el se la saltó o no. ¿La medida es buena?
Yo creo que si, el servicio militar ha sido el mayor vertebrador del país. Al mandar a la gente lejos de su pueblo/provincia a ver que la gente allí es igual. Que todos somos españoles y efectivamente tenemos pendiente poco que ver con un inglés o francés.
Desde ahí todo ha venido rodado.


----------



## Nut (23 Dic 2018)

Un cantamañanas bravucon....Como la mayoria de los de extrema derecha.En España siempre contratan a mercenarios para enfrentarse a los españoles y someterlos.Casi siempre los moros.

Supongo que ya estará apuntado como reservista voluntario.....O ni eso.

Fuerzas Armadas Españolas | CÃ³mo ingresar - Reservistas Voluntarios - Que es ser Reservista Voluntario

Menudo niñato...Como el Casado.


----------



## Jasa (23 Dic 2018)

La mili es una mierda que sólo sirve para crear adultos, por lo que no interesa. Te sacaban de tu zona de confort, fuera de casa, nuevos conocidos, no te malcria mami y te toca seguir normas. Igual que ahora en la mayoría de los hogares, niños hasta los 35 años donde su mayor independencia es hacerse la cama cuando se van de vacaciones.


----------



## t_chip (23 Dic 2018)

?Que se puede esperar de un forero (Ayn randiano) que saco un hilo titulado "cosas muy feas sobre Julio Anguita" donde lo más "feo" que llegó a decir de él es que fumaba dos paquetes de tabaco diarios?


Es una pena que tanta necesidad de atención le haga seguir pariendo estos truñohilos donde acusa a un líder político que no le gusta de hacer algo LEGAL (pedir prórrogas por estudios) para no ir a la mili, justo cuando esta estaba a punto de desaparecer. Todo eso cuando era un adolescente o poco mas, hace muchos años.

Tonto hubiera sido de no haberlo hecho.

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mazaldeck (23 Dic 2018)

Ayn, me encantan tus hilos pero en éste has pinchado.

Yo tampoco hice la mili:

1.-Con 18-28 años si te daban la oportunidad de escaquearte de la mili te escaqueabas. Los motivos pueden ser diversos... yo por ejemplo vi cómo se transformaban varios buenos chavales en la mili de mediados de los 90: volvían porreros o cocainómanos y las pocas ganas que pudiera tener de hacerla se diluían viendo el percal.

2-Ahora, camino de los 40, pienso que igual me hubiera venido bien hacerla... es normal cambiar de ideas con la sabiduría que te dan los años.

3.-Piensa en una mili en condiciones. Sin gilipolleces. Aprender a disparar, instrucción, supervivencia, compañerismo, disciplina, ejercicio físico... muchos jóvenes espabilarían y les serviría para centrarse en la vida. A lo mejor salían de ahí hasta con un oficio y sin odiar a su país o a los miembros de otra comunidad autónoma.

Piénsalo.


----------



## España1 (23 Dic 2018)

Con todo mi respeto por el OP, no sé que tiene que ver hacer la mili o no, con querer rescatarla.
Somos muchos los que no vimos momento por estudios para hacerla y sin embargo vemos su utilidad.
Tampoco creo que la quitase Abascal, no?


----------



## notorius.burbujo (23 Dic 2018)

Este señor está repleto de mierda allá donde le mires. Mas vale que dimitiese y dejase a sus compañeros trabajar.


----------



## tobias (23 Dic 2018)

No lo sabía, para mí pierde puntos... Conozco a muchos de su quinta que si la hicieron


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (23 Dic 2018)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Yo con 28 años defendía el aborto en casi todos los supuestos.
> 20 años después, prohibiría el aborto en casi todos los supuestos.
> 
> Y es que la vida te enseña unas cuantas cosas.
> ...



Esto lo unico que indica es que eres de convicciones debiles. Este es el mismo caso que la gente que se ha inflao a coca y pastillas y ahora dice que aquello era muy malo. Yo me drogue mucho pero tu no lo hagas que es muy malo.

El cinismo es muy tipico de espanya, me gustan los animales y el sufrimiento del toro, me gustan los animales y cazarlos tambien. No es que te gusten los animales, lo que gusta es tu modo de vida. Porque no podemos cazar aguilas y si perdices? porque le puedo meter banderillas al toro y no a un caballo?

Que si que la gente cambia de opinion para adaptarse a lo que le interesa.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (23 Dic 2018)

España1 dijo:


> Con todo mi respeto por el OP, no sé que tiene que ver hacer la mili o no, con querer rescatarla.
> Somos muchos los que no vimos momento por estudios para hacerla y sin embargo vemos su utilidad.
> Tampoco creo que la quitase Abascal, no?



Cuando la hagas, vienes aqui y nos explicas su utilidad. Yo trabajo en negro pero veo la utilidad de todos los que pagais impuestos.


----------



## Airausu (23 Dic 2018)

Muy probablemente si hubiera hecho la mili, tanto él como sus militantes, ayer no estarían llorando porqué les pincharon unos globitos y les tiraron pañales sucios a su chiringuito... :: ::


----------



## Orisos (23 Dic 2018)

Los idiotas de VOX no saben ni por donde les da el aire.

-Un ejercito profesional es lo mejor SIEMPRE y ahi tenemos el ejemplo de los tercios españoles machacando hordas de levas europeas y que obligaron a los demas paises a profesionalizar sus ejercitos.La guerra hoy en dia es altamente tecnica y se necesitan tios que sepan algo mas que la mierda de "a donde,por donde,como y cuando".

-La mili no debe ser obligatoria,sino voluntaria y bien pagada.6 meses de instruccion que incluirian tambien el sacarse carnets,cursillos de oficios,etc...y luego 6 meses de apoyo a las unidades operativas en temas logisticos.Total 1 año que luego deberian dar mas baremo a la hora de hacer una oposicion al estado.Para ser policia o guardia civil deberia ser obligatorio hacer este servicio militar(como estaba antes).

-VOX tiene en su programa chuparle muchisimo la polla a la OTAN.Eso significa que a cualquier mierdero que vaya EEUU iremos nosotros detras como buenos siervos...¿Quereis que manden al culo del mundo a chavales de reemplazo como hizo el PSOE en la guerra del golfo?

-Santiago Abascal deberia DIMITIR.Quiere eliminar las taifas cuando el vivio del sueldo de una,quiere poner la mili cuando el no la hizo,dice los españoles primero y su equipo es de todo menos de españoles.Es un politico profesional de los de "prometer y prometer hasta meter".Cuando trinque asiento os va a traicionar si o si...pringaos.


----------



## t_chip (23 Dic 2018)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> Esto lo unico que indica es que eres de convicciones debiles. Este es el mismo caso que la gente que se ha inflao a coca y pastillas y ahora dice que aquello era muy malo. Yo me drogue mucho pero tu no lo hagas que es muy malo.
> 
> El cinismo es muy tipico de espanya, me gustan los animales y el sufrimiento del toro, me gustan los animales y cazarlos tambien. No es que te gusten los animales, lo que gusta es tu modo de vida. Porque no podemos cazar aguilas y si perdices? porque le puedo meter banderillas al toro y no a un caballo?
> 
> Que si que la gente cambia de opinion para adaptarse a lo que le interesa.



Anda calla, payaso, y vete a intoxicar al raco catala.

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (23 Dic 2018)

Es evidente que una vez más nos la intentan meter doblada....o para ser exactos....NADA se mueve sin que esté todo organizado y controlado.


----------



## Orisos (23 Dic 2018)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Es evidente que una vez más nos la intentan meter doblada....o para ser exactos....NADA se mueve sin que esté todo organizado y controlado.



Es NECESARIO abrir los ojos sobre esto a todos los que se puedan.VOX es el podemos de derechas para reconducir el descontento con el tema de la inmigracion.

Este partido apesta a globalismo y folklore cateto.

Para cambiar algo hay que recurrir a la violencia,no a papelitos en las urnas.La democracia es una farsa para perpetuar el poder de las elites globales.


----------



## Sputnik (23 Dic 2018)

Orisos dijo:


> Es NECESARIO abrir los ojos sobre esto a todos los que se puedan.VOX es el podemos de derechas para reconducir el descontento con el tema de la inmigracion.
> 
> Este partido apesta a globalismo y folklore cateto.
> 
> Para cambiar algo hay que recurrir a la violencia,no a papelitos en las urnas.La democracia es una farsa para perpetuar el poder de las elites globales.




Lo comente en otro hilo. 

La primera idea falsa es que la democracia actual es la voz del pueblo....cuando es precisamente el engaño mejor urdido por la oligarquía financiera gobernante para embaucar masas desprotegidas en su ignorancia.

Luego todo es ir financiando movimientos y contra movimientos. Como Nathan Rohtschild en Waterloo, apostando por ambos bandos.

El nudo Gordiano es la comunicación, la información...


----------



## t_chip (23 Dic 2018)

Orisos dijo:


> Es NECESARIO abrir los ojos sobre esto a todos los que se puedan.VOX es el podemos de derechas para reconducir el descontento con el tema de la inmigracion.
> 
> Este partido apesta a globalismo y folklore cateto.
> 
> Para cambiar algo hay que recurrir a la violencia,no a papelitos en las urnas.La democracia es una farsa para perpetuar el poder de las elites globales.



?Ingreso en el foro hace 9 meses y 2800 mensajes diciendo esas chorradas?

?Quien te paga para atacar a vox?

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hannibal (23 Dic 2018)

Yo soy otro que, como Ayn, tiene la mosca detrás de la oreja desde el principio con Vox, pero esto de la mili me parece un detalle sin demasiada trascendencia.

Yo también me libré de la mili a base de prórrogas; pero no porque no me hubiera gustado ir, sino porque ya se rumoreaba que la iban a quitar y yo iba a estudiar, por lo que retrasar un curso por algo que no me iba a servir de nada y que iba a desaparecer era tontería.

Luego está el debate de si reinstaurarla o no. Personalmente me parece una tontería, económicamente supone mucho dinero tanto directamente por mantener a todos los chavales como por el retraso en su formación e incorporación al mercado laboral. Y si es para inculcar valores como el patriotismo, quenson absolutamente necesarios (siempre que no sea exacerbado, claro) con eliminar las taifas y los nacionalismos y recentralizar educación es más que suficiente.

No obstante, aunque también llevo tiempo diciendo que Vox tiene pinta de ser el podemos de derechas, a día de hoy no es así. Ambos ocupan un nicho de mercado que quedó libre, pero uno robó un movimiento popular y el otro no. Uno contó con apoyo mediático desde el minuto 1 y el otro no.

Y Ayn, al igual que tú, yo también tuve un subidón el día de Andalucía, y hay que admitir que han conseguido que se debata sobre temas tabúes. Queda por ver cómo gestionan el tema andaluz; si tienen huevos y exigen cambiar cosas o ir a elecciones lo mismo acabo prestándoles mi voto en mayo. Llamadme pragmático, pero creo que peor que votar a un partido no progre con muchos defectos es no votar y que los partidos progres sigan sacando el 100% de diputados y escaños. 

De todas formas es obvio que el principal problema de Vox no es Vox, sino el sistema que les obliga a ellos, o nos obligaría a cualquiera de nosotros si nos presentáramos, a jugar con estas normas ridículas por las que hay que meter a cientos de personas para ocupar escaños que no deciden nada porque todos votan lo mismo.


----------



## Decipher (23 Dic 2018)

Veo que la fábrica de mierda ya ha empezado a producir.

Me importa una...

https://postimages.org/es/


----------



## Orisos (23 Dic 2018)

t_chip dijo:


> ?Ingreso en el foro hace 9 meses y 2800 mensajes diciendo esas chorradas?
> 
> ?Quien te paga para atacar a vox?
> 
> Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk



Me paga Putin.

Queremos sumergir Europa en el caos para que asi pueda caer facilmente en la orbita de Rusia.


----------



## campbells (23 Dic 2018)

si en su momento estaba en contra de la mili porque no hizo el servicio social sustitutorio?


----------



## Enterao (23 Dic 2018)

tiene su explicacion, en aquellos tiempos ya se rumoreaba que la iban a quitar , asi que hacerla si podias pedir prorroga era un poco de panolis no lo siguiente... y hubo muchos casos por no decir todos...

dr Sidas si esta es la acusacion mas grande que tienes contra nuestro hdp mas te vale callarte la bocaza...


----------



## Viviendo Digno (23 Dic 2018)

Yo estoy en la misma situación, me libré por prórrogas por estudios y en aquél momento me pareció una idea cojonuda.

Ahora, me parece más acertado que a todos esos "españoles" que se pasan el día tercermundizando nuestros parques al menos les enseñen a cumplir algún tipo de norma, a hacer algún tipo de trabajo e intentar que vean que lo que reciben (que no es poco) no es gratis.

No son situaciones iguales. Yo era estudiante y trabajaba de camarero a la vez, pero de haber sido un porrero inútil sentado todo el día en un parque... ahora creo que lo agradecería.

Creo que Suecia la puso obligatoria... Casualidades... Llenas el país de tercermundistas, algo tendrás que hacer con ellos para que no estén todo el día en la calle e intentar que aprendan respeto.

Suecia recupera el servicio militar obligatorio | Internacional | EL PAÍS

Su escarbamos bien, no son medidas destinadas a suecos o españoles, sino a "suecos" o "españoles" en su inmensa mayoría.


----------



## geral (23 Dic 2018)

Abascal es la pero basura de este estercolero. Toda su puta vida de nini en el PP y ahora se presenta colo antipp. Con la mili lo mismo: el tipico señorito de derechas, vago e inutil que se escaquea de cualquier esfuerzo y lo exije a los demás. Dan ganas de vomitar


----------



## maromo (23 Dic 2018)

Me habéis convencido, votaré a la ppsoe


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (23 Dic 2018)

geral dijo:


> Abascal es la pero basura de este estercolero. Toda su puta vida de nini en el PP y ahora se presenta colo antipp. Con la mili lo mismo: el tipico señorito de derechas, vago e inutil que se escaquea de cualquier esfuerzo y lo exije a los demás. Dan ganas de vomitar




vais a tener que tragar mucho los progres cuando Abascal toque poder.:XX::XX:


----------



## Klendathu (23 Dic 2018)

Una pregunta: ¿En qué año nació su primer hijo?. Ese es un motivo de cierto peso para no ir. Además creo que fue el propio Ayn quien apuntó que había un centenar de muertos en la mili de entonces.

Por cierto la mili de entonces era una puta mierda dónde no aprendías nada, una sociedad resilente necesita un servicio público ( militar o no) dónde se dote a la población de conocimientos útiles en caso de conflicto o catástrofe. No sólo pegar tiros. 

Además dicho servicio debería dotar a los más desfavorecidos de los medios para poder incorporarse al mundo laboral, como eran los carnets de camión de antes o incluso un FP en el ejército con sueldo a cambio de servir X años y formación del espíritu nacional y de camaradería entre regiones.

Entonces era algo inútil y peligroso por mal planteado, hoy es algo necesario dada la situación nacional e internacional. 

Rectificar es de sabios.


Enviado desde mi SM-J510FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## la mano negra (23 Dic 2018)

Santiago Abascal tiene una ocasión de oro para predicar con el ejemplo : que se meta entre pecho y espalda un añito de mili . Que se presente en el Ejército como voluntario sin cobrar un duro y que haga la mili como muchos la hicimos . Así demostrará de qué pasta está hecho .

Pero descuiden ustedes que no lo va a hacer . Es más fácil mandar a servir a los hijos del pueblo que hacerlo uno mismo. Esta situación me recuerda la guerra de Melilla a principios del siglo XX en el Rif cuando los señoritos españoles se libraban de ir a la mili obligatoria pagando a un gañán para que la hiciera por él . Ochenta mil hijos del pueblo españoles murieron en el norte de Marruecos en aquellos años y algunos dignos militares profesionales que supieron estar a la altura de las circunstancias como el teniente coronel Fernando Primo de Rivera.


----------



## manalons (23 Dic 2018)

Otro patriota de la banderita.


----------



## 365 (23 Dic 2018)

He leido su post y veo que ha escrito en él algunos "no creo". Ergo no sabe realmente, sino que cree o no cree. Objetivismo cero en este caso pues esos "no creo" suyos de objetividad no tienen nada.


Ya Puestos a hacer maldades y demagogia, que es lo que ha hecho usted intentando desprestigiar las ideas de Abascal, pues barra libre de maldades y demagogia para todos.




























Ayn Rand - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Causa de la muerte‎: ‎Cáncer de pulmón


----------



## Escachador (23 Dic 2018)

Hacer la mili es una perdida de tiempo.

Una instrucción de un mes o así no lo vería mal, mas lo veo una gilipollada.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (23 Dic 2018)

la mano negra dijo:


> Santiago Abascal tiene una ocasión de oro para predicar con el ejemplo : que se meta entre pecho y espalda un añito de mili . Que se presente en el Ejército como voluntario sin cobrar un duro y que haga la mili como muchos la hicimos . Así demostrará de qué pasta está hecho .
> 
> Pero descuiden ustedes que no lo va a hacer . Es más fácil mandar a servir a los hijos del pueblo que hacerlo uno mismo. Esta situación me recuerda la guerra de Melilla a principios del siglo XX en el Rif cuando los señoritos españoles se libraban de ir a la mili obligatoria pagando a un gañán para que la hiciera por él . Ochenta mil hijos del pueblo españoles murieron en el norte de Marruecos en aquellos años y algunos dignos militares profesionales que supieron estar a la altura de las circunstancias como el teniente coronel Fernando Primo de Rivera.




de que pasta está hecho ya lo demostró cuando fue concejal del PP en mordor.


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Dic 2018)

Abdul es un compendio de contradicciones, a favor de la familia tradicional y el tiene dos, a favor de la mili y el no la hizo, en contra de la subvenciones y el vive de ellas, a favor de la empresa privada y solo ha trabajado para la pública.


----------



## maromo (23 Dic 2018)

Oye pues para ser lo mismo que el resto de partidos veo al personal bastante más nervioso de lo habitual....


----------



## Orisos (23 Dic 2018)

maromo dijo:


> Oye pues para ser lo mismo que el resto de partidos veo al personal bastante más nervioso de lo habitual....



Dices las mismas chorradas de los podemitas en 2015.

"El miedo va a cambiar de bando"

¿Te acuerdas?

Es como volver al pasado, solo que ahora jaleais a un ex-pepero que no ha doblado la espalda en su vida.


----------



## maromo (23 Dic 2018)

Orisos dijo:


> Dices las mismas chorradas de los podemitas en 2015.
> 
> "El miedo va a cambiar de bando"
> 
> ...



Me has convencido totalmente. Llevo 3 generales sin votar, las siguientes lo voy a volver a hacer y con tus palabras me rindo, votaré a la ppsoe para que te quedes mas tranquilo. ¿mejor así?

La ppsoe tienen que desaparecer para siempre.


----------



## Klendathu (23 Dic 2018)

Lo he mirado y su hijo mayor nació en 2004 (no dicen el mes) , se casó por primera vez en 2002.

Si estuviera relacionado con el embarazo de su primera mujer no me parecería que hubiera nada que reprochar. 



Enviado desde mi SM-J510FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Reaccionario (23 Dic 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Y el mismo peligro corrían los jóvenes subidos a un andamio, metidos en un pesquero o serrando troncos en el monte, y no por ello nadie les "perdonaba" graciosamente la Mili, que tenían que hacer todos religiosamente...a diferencia del súper patriota Abascal, *escaqueador de la Mili en su juventud y Hazañas Bélicas en su madurez* (imposible mayor demigrancia)



¿Pero cómo se puede comparar los peligros de una profesión con estar amenazado por una banda terrorista día y noche?¿Pero estamos bien de la cabeza?


----------



## t_chip (23 Dic 2018)

Orisos dijo:


> Me paga Putin.
> 
> Queremos sumergir Europa en el caos para que asi pueda caer facilmente en la orbita de Rusia.



Si no es Putin es otro que también empieza por p, acaba por o, y entre medias tiene una a, una b y una l, no necesariamente por ese orden, aunque podría ser.





Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## maromo (23 Dic 2018)

Oye y este hilo no lo mueven a política o qué?


----------



## t_chip (23 Dic 2018)

Otro con ocho meses en el foro vomitando bilis y con 900 mensajes.

?A ti te tambien te paga Putin?
?En la misma cuenta que al otro o tienes un distinta para cada multinick?


geral dijo:


> Abascal es la pero basura de este estercolero. Toda su puta vida de nini en el PP y ahora se presenta colo antipp. Con la mili lo mismo: el tipico señorito de derechas, vago e inutil que se escaquea de cualquier esfuerzo y lo exije a los demás. Dan ganas de vomitar



Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 23-dic-2018 at 12:13 ----------




Klendathu dijo:


> Una pregunta: ¿En qué año nació su primer hijo?. Ese es un motivo de cierto peso para no ir. Además creo que fue el propio Ayn quien apuntó que había un centenar de muertos en la mili de entonces.
> 
> Por cierto la mili de entonces era una puta mierda dónde no aprendías nada, una sociedad resilente necesita un servicio público ( militar o no) dónde se dote a la población de conocimientos útiles en caso de conflicto o catástrofe. No sólo pegar tiros.
> 
> ...



?Por que, según tú, era inútil entonces?

No tienes ni idea. En la mili se aprendía a obedecer, a ir todos a una y ser util.

Todos salían mejor que entraban.

Se enseñaba a leer a mucha gente que no sabía, y muchos salían con carnets y oficios.

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 23-dic-2018 at 12:14 ----------




la mano negra dijo:


> Santiago Abascal tiene una ocasión de oro para predicar con el ejemplo : que se meta entre pecho y espalda un añito de mili . Que se presente en el Ejército como voluntario sin cobrar un duro y que haga la mili como muchos la hicimos . Así demostrará de qué pasta está hecho .
> 
> Pero descuiden ustedes que no lo va a hacer . Es más fácil mandar a servir a los hijos del pueblo que hacerlo uno mismo. Esta situación me recuerda la guerra de Melilla a principios del siglo XX en el Rif cuando los señoritos españoles se libraban de ir a la mili obligatoria pagando a un gañán para que la hiciera por él . Ochenta mil hijos del pueblo españoles murieron en el norte de Marruecos en aquellos años y algunos dignos militares profesionales que supieron estar a la altura de las circunstancias como el teniente coronel Fernando Primo de Rivera.



Ya está el tonto intentando generar indignación, pidiendo que un cuarentón vaya a la mili.

?Y que haga el pino puente ya de paso?

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 23-dic-2018 at 12:17 ----------




Orisos dijo:


> Dices las mismas chorradas de los podemitas en 2015.
> 
> "El miedo va a cambiar de bando"
> 
> ...



Concejal del PP en el país Vasco con ETA matando y "no ha doblado el lomo en la vida"

Te pague Putin lo que te pague, te paga demasiado, subnormal.

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (23 Dic 2018)

Si se hubiera librado de ir a la guerra, comprendería el hilo.
Pero de la mili esa quinta, se libró todo el que quiso porque todo el mundo asumió que era una pérdida de tiempo y que la iban a quitar.


----------



## Klendathu (23 Dic 2018)

t_chip dijo:


> Otro con ocho meses en el foro vomitando bilis y con 900 mensajes.
> 
> ?A ti te tambien te paga Putin?
> ?En la misma cuenta que al otro o tienes un distinta para cada multinick?
> ...



Que no hombre, en los 90- 2000 no era así. Era un paripé y una pérdida de tiempo.

Que conste que yo estoy a favor pero tiene que ser algo bien montado y útil. 

Enviado desde mi SM-J510FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Poseidón (23 Dic 2018)

Lo que mola de Aynd es que no deja titere con cabeza. Da igual de lo que vayan que él les va a dar por culo.


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (23 Dic 2018)

El que quiera mili que vaya si quiere y se la pague de su bolsillo, solo faltaría darle al estado la posibilidad de un campo de reeducacion para reforzar allá donde la TV, las ongs y el colegio no lleguen.

Nada más funcivagorrupto que los militares.


----------



## digipl (23 Dic 2018)

No os encariñéis mucho con el Abascal que tiene muchos papeles de acabar entrullado. 

La cámara de cuentas madrileña y la audiencia nacional ya han echado el ojo a las fundaciones creadas por Aguirre que eran utilizadas para chanchullos varios, entre ellos financiamiento ilegal y colocar a amigotes.

La Cámara de Cuentas destapa el descontrol en las fundaciones de Aguirre
Entre ellas está La Fundación para el Mecenazgo y el Patrocinio Social creada para que nuestro querido Abascal cobrara un sueldo tocándose las gónadas. Esta fundación ni siquiera ha presentado nunca sus cuentas.



> La Fundación para el Mecenazgo y el Patrocinio Social, extinguida en 2013, no aportó datos a los auditores, que no han podido examinar la fiabilidad de las cuentas en los años de actividad.



Es suficiente un email, una llamada grabada, algún otro documento o presionar a algún político o funcionario, que estaba en el ajo, y que cante lo evidente (que Abascal sabia que se creaba esta fundación para su beneficio personal), para que pueda ser juzgado por varios delitos, entre ellos prevaricación, malversación y trafico de influencias.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (23 Dic 2018)

Alberto Garzon se ha escaqueado de ser hombre y ahi lo tenemos...

poniendo en riesgo la vida de su hijo por una foto cool y progre para instagram


----------



## montecuruto (23 Dic 2018)

A ver, todo el que podía se escaqueaba, era la norma. Por múltiples razones como que si te mandaban a Melilla como mi caso, sin un clavel para volver, se me hacía un confinamiento bastante duro a esas edades, cuando un año es una eternidad, sin novia, sin amigos, pasando necesidad y muchas privaciones en un entorno con muy mala prensa entonces y ahora por la ideolgía progre imperante anti militarista, cuando Eta mataba militares todas las semanas y la izquierda, ejem, digamos que no lo lamentaba demasiado.

Al final la hice, me costó perder un trabajo que me gustaba y tener que empezar de cero, pero te queda la satisfacción moral de haber cumplido con tu país en lo que te pedía a diferencia de muchos que lo aborrecen y le exigen sin haber hecho nunca nada por él.

Si Abascal la hizó o no, me da igual, como con tantos otros, pero que una voz discordante como la suya es necesaria aquí y ahora, que es un lugar muy complicado e incómodo y por eso estaba vacío me parece evidente, y hay que reconocérselo.


----------



## dabuti (23 Dic 2018)

Cid36 dijo:


> Pues si se arrepiente(como muchos)¿Dónde está el problema?Hay que imponerla de nuevo para que nadie más se arrepienta.



Si se arrepiente, que se vaya 2 años a un puto barracón en el Desierto en Sidi Ifni como estuvimos muchos y luego nos cuenta sobre la mili y España ese hp.


----------



## djun (23 Dic 2018)

*Beatriz Talegón, pruebas irrefutables. Abascal cargando contra los CDR.*






















Twitter

Ramón Mateos 
‏

@RamonMateos30
10 hhace 10 horas
Más
Toda la cadena del BULO se describe así:

1. Fulanito publica algo.
2. Una web indepe se hace eco de ese ‘algo’.
3. Perfiles indepes con miles de seguidores, citan la información de la web (no de Fulanito).
4. Fulanito más tarde lo desmiente. Pero la web NO lo hace.

*♂
(4)

1 respuesta 23 retweets 36 Me gusta
Responder 1 Retwittear 23 Me gusta 36

Ramón Mateos 
‏

@RamonMateos30
9 hhace 9 horas
Más
NO es la 1ª vez que @BeatrizTalegon se traga un BULO.

Todavía recuerdo a los ‘guardias civiles’ que espiaron a Puigdemont en Waterloo (2 frikis con un disfraz).
O cuando dijo que no había imágenes de vallas golpeando a @mossos el 01/10/2018 en el Parlament (hay vídeo).


----------



## makoka (23 Dic 2018)

Y pensar que la "derecha confesa" pudo tener como lider a Soraya, una tia currante como ella sola, y ha acabado con dos esgarramantas como son Casado y Abascal.


----------



## t_chip (23 Dic 2018)

Klendathu dijo:


> Que no hombre, en los 90- 2000 no era así. Era un paripé y una pérdida de tiempo.
> 
> Que conste que yo estoy a favor pero tiene que ser algo bien montado y útil.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-J510FN mediante Tapatalk



La mili no es para que te enseñen a matar ni a vivir de saltamontes un mes en el Himalaya. Eso ya lo aprenderás cuando te haga falta....si es que te hace falta alguna vez. Y además, !!!lo que nos faltaba si les enseñamos eso a algunos!!


En la mili se enseñaba a obedecer y a pensar en el grupo antes que en uno mismo. Y eso se enseñaba igual de bien en los 90's/2000's que en los 50's/60's.

Por los 15 años que llevamos sin mili tenemos tanto podemita subnormal criticándolo todo.

No han salido en su puta vida de las faldas de mama y todo lo han tenido gratis, y así se creen que hay algo gratis entre la cuna y la tumba.

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## species8472 (23 Dic 2018)

cegador dijo:


> Ayn, me encantan tus hilos pero en éste has pinchado.
> 
> Yo tampoco hice la mili:
> 
> ...



Una mili a la Española no sirve de nada que no sea perjudicial. Una mili a la Suiza de corta duración, con recordatorios anuales de unos pocos días donde se te paga el salario que cobrás en tu trabajo normal, y donde se va a lo práctico y luego te llevas el fusil a casa porque es tu derecho como miliciano de la confederación, este servicio militar si.


----------



## t_chip (23 Dic 2018)

Poseidón dijo:


> Lo que mola de Aynd es que no deja titere con cabeza. Da igual de lo que vayan que él les va a dar por culo.



Es cierto, pero hay un viejo refrán que dice "cuando el tonto coge la línea, la línea acaba.....pero el tonto sigue"

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## y esto es todo amigos (23 Dic 2018)

Capitán.Furillo dijo:


> Si se hubiera librado de ir a la guerra, comprendería el hilo.
> Pero de la mili esa quinta, se libró todo el que quiso porque todo el mundo asumió que era una pérdida de tiempo y que la iban a quitar.



Pero es cuanto menos curioso que sean los que no la han hecho los que la quieren volver a poner. Fijate que en este mismo hilo hay varios defensores que no la hicieron.

Yo me casque 15 meses y fueron literalmente 15 meses tirados. Para mi lo mejor que hizo Aznar en su mandato fue quitar la mili.


El que quiera ejercito libre es de apuntarse, no está prohibido.


----------



## t_chip (23 Dic 2018)

Voodoo dijo:


> rajoy y pedro sanchez la hicieron
> 
> 
> - Hizo el Servicio Militar, lo que se conoce como 'la mili', en Cáceres y uno de sus compañeros fue Alfonso Zurita, sobrino del Rey Juan Carlos, por lo que el monarca asistió a su jura de bandera.
> ...



Y Franco también la hizo.

!!Que no se te olvide nombrar a Franco, por el amor de Dios!!

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## species8472 (23 Dic 2018)

t_chip dijo:


> La mili no es para que te enseñen a matar ni a vivir de saltamontes un mes en el Himalaya. Eso ya lo aprenderás cuando te haga falta....si es que te hace falta alguna vez. Y además, !!!lo que nos faltaba si les enseñamos eso a algunos!!
> 
> 
> En la mili se enseña a obedecer y a pensar en el grupo antes que en uno mismo. Y eso se enseñaba igual de bien en los 90's/2000's que en los 50's/60's.
> ...



Esto es justo lo que no hay que hacer. La mili no está para enseñarte a obedecer. Eso es una gilipollez, ¿hay que obedecer porqye sí? La mili suiza busca lo contrario. Crear miniunidades independientes muy cohesionadas con una estructura de mando muy poco jerárquica con un alto sentimiento de patriotismo y deber, donde se nota que lo que hacen tiene como fin defender su país y libertad. El resultado es poder convertir las montañas suizas en un infierno para cualquier invasor y para cualquiera que busqye acabar con su sistema de democracia directa


----------



## t_chip (23 Dic 2018)

digipl dijo:


> No os encariñéis mucho con el Abascal que tiene muchos papeles de acabar entrullado.
> 
> La cámara de cuentas madrileña y la audiencia nacional ya han echado el ojo a las fundaciones creadas por Aguirre que eran utilizadas para chanchullos varios, entre ellos financiamiento ilegal y colocar a amigotes.
> 
> ...



?Así que a este le atacais por la rumorologia de corrupción?

?Lo de las fotos trucadas, como le falsisficasteis a Rivera ya no da más de si?

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estadounido (23 Dic 2018)

La verdad es que es el primer tema en el que estoy totalmente en desacuerdo con VOX. 

Los apoyo porque como alguien ha dicho por ahí, ahora son un partido de extrema necesidad, y principalmente por 3 puntos en los que son claros: feminazismo, inmigración descontrolada y mamandurrias autonómicas.

Pero en esto se equivocan claramente. Y esto independientemente de que Abascal no la hiciera. La mili siempre ha sido impopular, y es algo que la gente ya tenía olvidada. Los ejércitos a estas alturas tienen que ser profesionales, joder.

Aunque van a seguir subiendo, esto no les va a ayudar nada. Si son listos rectificaran en este tema y se callarán.


----------



## t_chip (23 Dic 2018)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Alberto Garzon se ha escaqueado de ser hombre y ahi lo tenemos...
> 
> poniendo en riesgo la vida de su hijo por una foto cool y progre para instagram



!!!Pero qué aaaascoooo de tío!!!!

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (23 Dic 2018)

dabuti dijo:


> Si se arrepiente, que se vaya 2 años a un puto barracón en el Desierto en Sidi Ifni como estuvimos muchos y luego nos cuenta sobre la mili y España ese hp.



Te podías haber quedado allí.

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (23 Dic 2018)

Voodoo dijo:


> Si era tan buena porque los miembros de la iglesia estaban y estan exentos de hacerlo incluso en caso de guerra y los ricos pagaban para no hacerla y los familiares de los generales tampoco la hacian?
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-dic-2018 at 11:46 ----------
> 
> ...



Quita lo de los curas y así no quedaría ni una sola verdad en todo tu post.

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (23 Dic 2018)

makoka dijo:


> Y pensar que la "derecha confesa" pudo tener como lider a Soraya, una tia currante como ella sola, y ha acabado con dos esgarramantas como son Casado y Abascal.



Soraya no dan imagen ni para concejal de festejos de Ubrique.

Para presidente hay que pasar del metro cincuenta, aunque sea con tacones.

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## estadounido (23 Dic 2018)

Por cierto, ¿han dicho algo respecto a si sería para todos y todas, y en exactamente las mismas condiciones?


----------



## maromo (23 Dic 2018)

t_chip dijo:


> Soraya no dan imagen ni para concejal de festejos de Ubrique.
> 
> Para presidente hay que pasar del metro cincuenta, aunque sea con tacones.
> 
> Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk



Como deben ser las encuestas que maneja el PP jajaja


----------



## t_chip (23 Dic 2018)

y esto es todo amigos dijo:


> Pero es cuanto menos curioso que sean los que no la han hecho los que la quieren volver a poner. Fijate que en este mismo hilo hay varios defensores que no la hicieron.
> 
> Yo me casque 15 meses y fueron literalmente 15 meses tirados. Para mi lo mejor que hizo Aznar en su mandato fue quitar la mili.
> 
> ...



Ya hay varios en este hilo que la hicieron a regañadientes y ahora se alegran de haberla hecho. Que a ti no te gustará no habla por todos.

No todo el mundo es "desasnable", contigo no pudieron, pero igual si no hubieras ido hoy estarías muerto por sobredosis o en el trullo.

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (23 Dic 2018)

Voodoo dijo:


> se me olvido nombrar tambien a de juana chaos y a todos los etarras que hicieron la mili
> 
> curioso que a abascal que no la hizo y la pide le amenazaran los que si la hicieron



Esos la hicieron para ver de aprender algo con lo que hacer daño.

Qué pena de bala perdida entre los sesos de De Juana Chaos.

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (23 Dic 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Voy dando fuentes para cada aseveración:
> 
> *1.* Abascal se escaqueó de la Mili: 7 añazos presentando prórroga tras prórroga en el Gobierno Militar.
> 
> ...



En 1999 escaquearse de la mili era fácil para todo el mundo, solo tenías que matricularte en algo y pedir prorrogas en la objección de conciencia.

En mi caso yo termine en 1999 de estudiar y cuando me puse a trabajar se podía prorrogar todo lo que querías, el que fue a la mili en el año 2000 era por que le gustaba o era idiota.

Hasta 1996-97 las empresas pedían la blanca casi como obligación para poder trabajar, pero luego eso fue más laxo por que trabajar y ser objetor fue posible.


----------



## t_chip (23 Dic 2018)

species8472 dijo:


> Esto es justo lo que no hay que hacer. La mili no está para enseñarte a obedecer. Eso es una gilipollez, ¿hay que obedecer porqye sí? La mili suiza busca lo contrario. Crear miniunidades independientes muy cohesionadas con una estructura de mando muy poco jerárquica con un alto sentimiento de patriotismo y deber, donde se nota que lo que hacen tiene como fin defender su país y libertad. El resultado es poder convertir las montañas suizas en un infierno para cualquier invasor y para cualquiera que busqye acabar con su sistema de democracia directa



Toma ya, habló el Napoleón de bolsillo de las tres menos cuarto.

Si alguien invade suiza todas esas "miniunidades" de mis cojones salen en el primer avión o tren que los lleve fuera. Aparte que los suizos, como germanos que son, obedecer lo llevan en la sangre, al revés que nosotros.

Aquí lo que llevamos en la sangre es el ir por libre y formar guerrilla, como aprendieron los franceses en su culo hace 200 años. De eso los suizos no tienen ni puta idea.

Y hay que aprender a obedecer para ser efectivo en combate. Por no saber hacer eso los que defendían la republica estan en las cunetas o se exiliaron.

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (23 Dic 2018)

Vox Torino - YouTube


----------



## JoseII (23 Dic 2018)

No entiendo al forero experto en supervivencia, atacando al único político que va armado y que tendría mas claro la necesidad de autoprotegerse de los ciudadanos que los otros lideres políticos.

Por otro lado a mi y otros muchos que estudiamos ingenierias en aquellos años nos paso lo mismo,...., pediamos prorrógas y cuando ya se nos acabaron llegó Aznar y quito la mili.

Otros se fueron de voluntarios de alfereces, no por amor a la patria sino por que después de tres meses enganchaban una paguica buena, que no venía mal a un recien ingeniero.
Dicho por ellos mismos en la cafetería de la escuela técnia superior de ingenieros X.

No veo nada raro en lo que hizo Abascal


----------



## t_chip (23 Dic 2018)

Voodoo dijo:


> la mili es para que los pobres se acostumbren a obedecer a los ricos y puedan enviarlos a morir por sus intereses ¿porque sera que a los ricos esos llamados deberes nunca les pillan?



Loh pobreh...gñe....loh ricoh...gñe...

Votameh premoh, que soy muy güeno y te vi a regalah paguitah dejde mi chaleh de "sisientomih" euroh de hipotecah, que a cualquier otro le hubiera costado el tripleh

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Arretranco_70 (23 Dic 2018)

A todos les ha clavado, pero a Casado más que a ninguno...jajjajajajajjajajaj


----------



## t_chip (23 Dic 2018)

Voodoo dijo:


> aprendieron valores y a amar a españa? no, pues caso cerrado



A ver, so tonto, ?como un hijode la granputa salió peor que entró, la mili es mala?

Entonces, como un asesino que salió por permiso penitenciario mató a alguien en ese permiso, ?los permisos son malos?

?Como Stalin era un asesino de masas, la ideología comunista de vosotros los podemitas ?es mala?

Si es que eres TOOOOONTOOO.

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cortoplacista (23 Dic 2018)

Exacto, mili obligatoria. Grande Abascal. 

A ver si vamos espabilando a estas generaciones de idiotas integrales con derecho a todo.

Si para entonces yo soy un jubileta me ofrezco voluntario para tirar la foto a los pelones antes de ir para el cuartel, quiero irme a la tumba descojonado de risa.


----------



## t_chip (23 Dic 2018)

Voodoo dijo:


> curioso que los ricos son los unicos que no tienen que aprenderlo
> 
> obedecer como un borrego para que mueras por los intereses de los que no van ¿que puede fallar?



Os molesta cualquiera que os plante cara.

?Los "pobreh" solo han de estar al servicio de vuestra ideología de mierda, para ir contra "loh ricoh" y así poneros vosotros a mandar, como en la URSS?

Ya os tenemos calaos. Maduritos y chavezitos. 



Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (23 Dic 2018)

abascal ya hizo la mili siendo concejal en mordor

Puedes cerrar el hilo


----------



## Gubelkian (23 Dic 2018)

JoseII dijo:


> No entiendo al forero experto en supervivencia, atacando al único político que va armado y que tendría mas claro la necesidad de autoprotegerse de los ciudadanos que los otros lideres políticos.
> 
> Por otro lado a mi y otros muchos que estudiamos ingenierias en aquellos años nos paso lo mismo,...., pediamos prorrógas y cuando ya se nos acabaron llegó Aznar y quito la mili.
> 
> ...



Ciertamente, no es nada raro.

Era la tónica entre los universitarios: nadie interrumpía los estudios o hacía la mili antes de empezarlos: se solicitaban las prórrogas correspondientes. 

Y sucedía que en su día a muchos prorrogaos se la quitó Aznar de encima mientras estudiaban.

En ese sentido, no hizo nada raro Abascal. Dado que aún era estudiante durante todo el período en el que existió la mili.

Eso sí, no la hizo porque no le dio la gana. Es comprensible, pero es así.

Lo de la mili por milicias tenía un pase: tras tres meses se ascendía a oficial, se cobraba un sueldo y si uno tenía suerte, hasta podía currar de lo suyo y amasar algo de experiencia.

Por otra parte, muchos empresaurios y jefes de los de antes, habían hecho la mili por milicias cuando era más difícil librarse, y eran pocos los universitarios, y miraban muy bien a un candidato a un puesto de trabajo que había sido alferecillo según su CV. Daba muchos puntos.

No sólo eso, en otros países con una tradición militarista diferente a la española, está muy pero que muy bien visto el haber servido en las Fuerzas Armadas, y aunque parezca mentira, haber servido en un ejército como oficial es un plus para ser contratado en empresas o admitido en universidades.


----------



## t_chip (23 Dic 2018)

Voodoo dijo:


> tontito estais siempre rebuznando que ejjj con la mili no habria delitojjj y todojjj tendrian valorejjjj (los ricos no los necesitan ni los miembros de la iglesia) y todojjj aprenderian a hamar a ejjjpaña
> 
> pues el violador del ascensor empezo a violar despues de salir de la mili y de juana chaos como era antes diriais que era un patriota (nazionalista español de idiologia franquista)
> 
> ...



Gñe gñe...milih no....curah no...comunijmoh si...comunijmoh güeno.

De Juana hizo la milih y matoh gente....mili mala...gñe.

TOOOOONTOOO.

Ricoh...gñe....pobreh....gñe...

!Como aburrís!

Estáis más vistos que el tebeo.



Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 23-dic-2018 at 13:38 ----------




Voodoo dijo:


> A mi no me pillaria la mili, yo ya supero la edad de reservista obligatorio



Lastima. A cerrar la bocaza igual aprendias. 

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (23 Dic 2018)

Si no hizo la mili por aquellos años dice mucho en su favor, la mili del R78 no servía para absolutamente nada, solo para perder el tiempo gratuitamente, y además era una fábrica de antiespañoles.

Si ahora quiere implantar el mismo modelo: mili obligatoria, que no sirve para nada y que no esté remunerada sí que es muy criticable.

Otra cosa es que se quiera implantar un nuevo modelo: mili voluntaria, remunerada y qué sí sirva realmente para aprehender habilidades militares.


----------



## pepeleches (23 Dic 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¡Y con lo sencillo que debería ser para Abascal NO DECIR NADA sobre un tema por completo olvidado como la Mili!
> 
> ¡Pues va el tío y MENTA A LA BICHA!
> 
> Como decía un tío mío que en Gloria esté _*Con lo fácil que es quedarse callado*_.



Eso jamás lo entenderé. Que Abascal hable de la mili es lo mismo que Echenique criminalice los cuidadores en B o que el otro que no me acuerdo como se llama hable de la vivienda de protección cuando su papá le consigue una y la vende para sacar el pelotazo. 

Mi sensación es que cuando llegan a cierto nivel de atención y popularidad se apartan tanto de la realidad que se creen inmunes. 

No hay nada más estúpido que intentar envenenar a los demás con venenos que te pueden matar a ti. Siendo, además, que no los necesitas para nada.


----------



## klopec (23 Dic 2018)

Como conocedor de la "marimili" de Felipe González y compañía mejor que todos hubiéramos objetado. Excepto algunas unidades lo demás era una pérdida de tiempo y un estorbo para tener un ejército en condiciones.

Discrepo con VoX en esto. Como mucho unas semanas para conocer el armamento y tal y lo demás para profesionales.


----------



## t_chip (23 Dic 2018)

Ayn randiano diciendo "con lo fácil que es quedarse callado"

Lo único que me quedaba por oír.

Ya me puedo morir tranquilo.

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 23-dic-2018 at 13:45 ----------




Voodoo dijo:


> en esos paises tan malos comunistas era obligatorio si comunijjjmo malo mili obligatoria malo



Gñe gñe...curah no hacen milih...gñe...no hay igualdah....gñe.

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Nut (23 Dic 2018)

Yo fui universtario y me jodí, pues era objetor,y me presenté en Cruz Roja para hacer la PSS*(termine la carrera y no me llamaban).Me trataron incluso de delincuente, fuí de los primeros.

YO SOY PARTIDARIO DE QUE LOS JÓVENES(CHICOS CHICAS) HAGAN UN SERVICIO MILITAR O NO(Libertad de conciencia).

Es mas creo que ése servicio tendría que ser IMPRESCINDIBLE par poder votar.Tener un cargo electo, ser funcionario.

Y como lo creo.Me chupé un año en Cruz roja.Orgulloso de mi labor allí.

DÍ EJEMPLO,COJONES.

*Algún dia contaré esta experiencia por que da para peli...De Berlanaga.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (23 Dic 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Voy dando fuentes para cada aseveración:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le doy PLENAMENTE LA RAZÓN.

Pero... ES LO MEJOR QUE HAY actualmente.

¿Ahora entiende por qué JAMÁS he votado?

"Ni creo en palabras vanas,
ni en el que las bombas tira.
Palabras, palabras vanas.
Mentira, todo mentira"

Conforero AYN. Llegará el día en que compartamos mesa y lamentaremos juntos este "Dios Menor" que nos gobierna.

(Saludos camino del Lago Balatón)



Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA 98


----------



## Hacendado (23 Dic 2018)

Abascal es una basura.

Las ideas VOX es otro cantar.


----------



## pyn (23 Dic 2018)

Pero alguien de verdad se piensa que este personaje, que lleva toda su puta vida viviendo de nuestro sudor, que no ha pegado un palo al agua en toda su jodida vida, que va de salva patrias y vive de la muerte de su padre, es alguien???

Este es otro vividor que ha visto en el conflicto con Cataluña ,la guerra de banderas y el problema de la inmigración un filón. Pero este tío es un inútil, un patán, un 0 a la izquierda, un perroflauta de derechas y con cara de asesino.

Señores que está bien cagarse en los políticos y buscar alternativas pero este es un apesebrado y va a seguir siendolo toda su puta vida.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (23 Dic 2018)

pyn dijo:


> Pero alguien de verdad se piensa que este personaje, que lleva toda su puta vida viviendo de nuestro sudor, que no ha pegado un palo al agua en toda su jodida vida, que va de salva patrias y vive de la muerte de su padre, es alguien???
> 
> Este es otro vividor que ha visto en el conflicto con Cataluña ,la guerra de banderas y el problema de la inmigración un filón. Pero este tío es un inútil, un patán, un 0 a la izquierda, un perroflauta de derechas y con cara de asesino.
> 
> Señores que está bien cagarse en los políticos y buscar alternativas pero este es un apesebrado y va a seguir siendolo toda su puta vida.





este tio tiene mas cojones cojones que tú y que toda tu puta familia de mierda


----------



## Julc (23 Dic 2018)

Casi todos los que llevan parafernalia de la legión y banderitas de España y demás tonterías en plan GIjoe no han hecho el servicio militar.

Si lo hubiesen hecho, hubiesen acabado hartos y desilusionados de payasadas patrióticas, suboficiales borrachos y oficiales hijos de papá.


----------



## t_chip (23 Dic 2018)

Voodoo dijo:


> lojjjj comunijjjtajjj son mu malojjjj pero tienen el servicio milita que ejjjj bueno
> 
> son malojjjj buenojjjj
> 
> ...



?Que fumas?

Lo pregunto porque como seas así en estado normal, te habrán puesto una plaza de parking reservada delante del portal.

?Que es?....?parálisis cerebral?

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Nut (23 Dic 2018)

Nota dijo:


> este tio tiene mas cojones cojones que tú y que toda tu puta familia de mierda



Pues no lo ha demostrado,amigo.

Este es un NIÑATO DE PAPA!

(Ah la ETA....Aquí en Burbuja sabemos de que iba la ETA)


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (23 Dic 2018)

mugremitas e infiltrados del cni (DN) con el culo en llamas.:XX::XX:


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (23 Dic 2018)

Nut dijo:


> Pues no lo ha demostrado,amigo.
> 
> Este es un NIÑATO DE PAPA!



no lo ha demostrado?? no ha sido concejal en Mordor??

Si tuvieras un poco de decencia cerrarías tu puta boca.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (23 Dic 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Ser concejal en el Far West de HB NO fue nunca causa de exención de la Mili.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estimado SEÑOR:

Yo entré en nuestro Ejército, vía oposición, en 1983.

Mi hermano fué "por su Quinta" en 1986. Esquiadores-Escaladores. Luego Escolta en San Sebastián.

Yo seguí ascendiendo, inclusive cambiando de Ejército (vía oposición) hasta que lo dejé con el Curso de Tcol. aprobado, pero sin "tomar razón" por rebeldía.

Si sabe de lo que hablo me entenderá.

Para los <1990 hablo en "urdú"

707 "Santiago" manda
C-15 sobre Bosnia manda

Mandan tantas cosas que yo mismo me mando al carajo cada madrugada. Insomnio quasi permanente, sí no lo remedia el alcohol. Soy el "álter ego" de "the smoking man", pero por otros motivos.

Cuidado con lo que desean... Puede convertirse en realidad...

Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA 98


----------



## t_chip (23 Dic 2018)

Nut dijo:


> Pues no lo ha demostrado,amigo.
> 
> Este es un NIÑATO DE PAPA!



?Concejal del PP en el país Vasco y no lo ha demostrado?

Pide perdón por tu evidente retraso y reza tres letanías a Pablo Iglesias, aborto de berberecho.

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 23-dic-2018 at 14:01 ----------




Voodoo dijo:


> no, no estoy a favor de la mili siendo pobre como tu



Paralítico cerebral. Lo sospechaba.

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (23 Dic 2018)

Voodoo dijo:


> en la mili no te cambian el pañal, ni hay campurrianas ¿lo sabes?



Gñe...ricoh...pobreh...gñe....
campurrianah....tengoh hun mocoh....milih....curah...

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (23 Dic 2018)

Hizo bien en escaquearse, la mili es una puta mierda, yo la tuve que hacer desgraciadamente y no me sirvió para mucho más que aprender cómo es el ser humano y un sistema dictatorial.
Ahora, que si él se libró, que no pretenda imponerla a los demás ahora.


----------



## Nut (23 Dic 2018)

Es cuando un hombre esta SÓLO-no protegido por una organización por el Estado-cuando demuestra su valía.







Las aventuras de Jeremiah Johnson - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


Esta Tío SIEMPRE HA ESTADO PROTEGIDO!

Es un niño de papá!


----------



## Manoliko (23 Dic 2018)

Ayn randiano; es una bajeza intelectual recurrir a un argumento "ad hominem". Los votantes de vox no son borregos que sigan a un líder, votan a su programa político.


----------



## Nut (23 Dic 2018)

No todo el cine americano es basura....

El hombre que mató a Liberty Valance 08 - YouTube

El hombre que mató a Liberty Valance (1962) - FilmAffinity


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (23 Dic 2018)

Randiano, en el móvil algunos párrafos son ilegibles. Sale una letra por línea. Una tira vertical de letras.


----------



## ZUM (23 Dic 2018)

t_chip dijo:


> ?Concejal del PP en el país Vasco y no lo ha demostrado?
> 
> Tapatalk





Ya ves, la puta élite.

Ab-Askaahl es un títere puesto para obedecer a sus amos cuando llegue el momento. Por eso él es el cabeza del partido y no Ortega Smith.


----------



## George A (23 Dic 2018)

La denigrancia no está en si la hizo o no, sino en las fotitos de héroe bélico que se hace para el Instagram y el grinder, que no os enteráis, mongos.

Ahí está la superchería, falsedad del personaje y su baja catadura moral. Es como si Pablo Chepas volviera a Vallecas para hacer cuñas de partido y luego se recogiera a su chalet anti moronegros. Oh...

Es un producto típico de la partidocracia española, denigrancia, falsedad, contradicciones que prometen que es otro castuzo apesebrado del R78, como no ha dejado de serlo nunca.

El día de la marmota con tanto subnormal votante.


----------



## Lonchafinistachamberi (23 Dic 2018)

VOX es un medio y no un fin.

Yo también creo que son unos jetas al estilo podemos, pero a día de hoy es la única forma de que la vergüenza de la ley VIOGEN y la inmigración salga a la luz.

Cómo hombre creo muy necesario que salga este debate se ponga encima de la mesa, y VOX lo está consiguiendo.

En cuanto surja otro partido mejor será momento de cambiarse, mientras tanto es lo que hay.


----------



## Hereje1972 (23 Dic 2018)

Si es una mili de servidumbre como yo hice y en la que tuve 1 min de overton (coe) q se la metan por donde les quepa.
Si es una mili tipo suiza bienvenida


----------



## t_chip (23 Dic 2018)

Voodoo dijo:


> benesuela,eta,sorojjj,comunijjjtajjj
> 
> 
> no puedo enfadarme contigo, demasiado tienes con lo tuyo
> ...



Gñe gñe.....inteligensiah....gñe canih.... comunijmoh... güeno.....gñe....pobreh güeno...ricoh maloh.....

TOOOOONTOOO 

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AUTOESTIMA MAJADERA (23 Dic 2018)

Mi primer zanks y 5 stars a ayn retardiano. Cuando uno tiene razon, tiene razon y se la da.

Que calladita está la fachipandi en las primeras páginas del hilo, tratando de procesar la disonancia cognitiva de que Abascal solo es otro jeta vividor.

Hale, que haya más suerte con el próximo partido de "derecha auténtica"


----------



## t_chip (23 Dic 2018)

Voodoo dijo:


> el cine americano ha hecho mucho daño en los niños
> 
> demasiadas banderitas y soldaditos acaban agilipollando a los niños y se pajean con un trapo
> 
> ...



Glee...igualdah....gñe.... inmigranteh güeno...gñe.....vienen ah pagah pensionesh....gñe....rasistah....gñe...."chenofago"...gñe....que lijtoh que soyh....el rasismoh.....seh curah....biajandoh....


TOOOOONTOOO 

A ti no te ignoro. Me mola más reírme de ti.

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 23-dic-2018 at 16:02 ----------




Cánceres y atropellos dijo:


> Mi primer zanks y 5 stars a ayn retardiano. Cuando uno tiene razon, tiene razon y se la da.
> 
> Que calladita está la fachipandi en las primeras páginas del hilo, tratando de procesar la disonancia cognitiva de que Abascal solo es otro jeta vividor.
> 
> Hale, que haya más suerte con el próximo partido de "derecha auténtica"



Miembro del foro desde noviembre.

Otro multinick al ignore.

Y van.....

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 23-dic-2018 at 16:05 ----------




Nut dijo:


> Es cuando un hombre esta SÓLO-no protegido por una organización por el Estado-cuando demuestra su valía.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Abascal ha dado en el blanco.

Estáis rabiosos.

Disfrutad en Andalucia. Ya falta menos para sacar a perro Sanchez y su puppet máster, el coletari chepudo.

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kalbo (23 Dic 2018)

Eso es MENTIRA, RANDIANO SUBNORMAL.

La mili se la quitaban de encima a los 18 los de clase obrera, los estudiantes pedían prórrogas y la hacían al acabar la carrera.

MENTIROSO y SUBNORMAL IGNORANTE como siempre el loco conspiranoico randiANO.

Das puto asco MENTIROSO INCULTO.


----------



## snoopi (23 Dic 2018)

A ver progres de mierda

Estamos hartos de viogen, maricones, travestis, moros negros y demas polladas

Votaremos a VOX os joda lo que os joda


----------



## tixel (23 Dic 2018)

Como se está imponiendo el pensamiento puritano protestante de andar señalando con el dedo y no ver algo tan sencillo como que la gente se equivoca y tiene posibilidad de enmendarse.
Yo mismo me escaquee de la mili en su momento y hoy me arrepiento de no haberla hecho. Y como eso 100.000 cosas, lo que pienses con 20 años no queda impreso en piedra.


----------



## Arretranco_70 (23 Dic 2018)

Cánceres y atropellos dijo:


> Mi primer zanks y 5 stars a ayn retardiano. Cuando uno tiene razon, tiene razon y se la da.
> 
> *Que calladita está la fachipandi en las primeras páginas del hilo, tratando de procesar la disonancia cognitiva de que Abascal solo es otro jeta vividor.*
> 
> Hale, que haya más suerte con el próximo partido de "derecha auténtica"





Subnormal pompero que todavía no entiende que Ayn se reservó varias entradas seguidas para ir contestando tranquilamente.

Ni que eran las 2 de la madrugada.

Ale, a cagar a la vía.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (23 Dic 2018)

Votaremos a VOX para joder a toda la mugre del pais.

Os jodéis y tal


----------



## Hereje1972 (23 Dic 2018)

Ayariano ha sacado un tema peludo, el mismo considera que un pais ha de saber defenderse cada uno a su manera, pero de una base que es la defensa de tu Dios, de tu patria, y de tu familia, le hechas en cara que se arrepienta de no haber hecho el servicio militar, curioso pq la mejor defensa esta en un buen ataque. (bush dixit)? Le estas preparando la defensa?
Que antes he dicho que hice en el servicio miltar en la servidumbre ,que fue mi eleccion.. pero me saque el carnet b2,'hoy voy en moto
Hoy en dia considero que ha nuestros jovenes les falta historia, honor y disciplina.
Te digo una cosa. Viendo el video que tiene aguantado carretas en el pv. Eso me vale por tres milis( sin chalecos sin linternas y sin spray de pimienta) vale?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Dic 2018)

kalbo dijo:


> Eso es MENTIRA, RANDIANO SUBNORMAL.
> 
> La mili se la quitaban de encima a los 18 los de clase obrera, los estudiantes pedían prórrogas y la hacían al acabar la carrera.



Mire, le doy un thanks por darme el estímulo de desmentirle.

Es cierto que los estudiantes iban pidiendo prórrogas.

Pero, ¿qué estaba estudiando Abascal en 1994? ¿Sociología? ¡Pero si no acabó hasta 2003! ¿COU de repetidor? Hay 7 años hasta 2003. YA LES HE DICHO QUE SOBRAN AÑOS, lo cual desmiente la teoría de que Abascal quería hacer la Mili pero no pudo porque Aznar la quitó en 2001.

Y los Universitarios al acabar la carrera tenían que hacer la Mili de todos modos. Con ventajas al ser mayores, quizás por MILICIAS UNIVERSITARIAS o quizás hasta con grados por su carrera universitaria (Médico, por ejemplo, o Farmaceútico, Ingeniero...).

Pero la Mili los Universitarios terminaban por hacerla igual.

Excepto Abascal.

---------- Post added 23-dic-2018 at 15:57 ----------




pyn dijo:


> Pero alguien de verdad se piensa que este personaje, que lleva toda su puta vida viviendo de nuestro sudor, que no ha pegado un palo al agua en toda su jodida vida, que va de salva patrias y *vive de la muerte de su padre*, es alguien???
> 
> Este es otro vividor que ha visto en el conflicto con Cataluña ,la guerra de banderas y el problema de la inmigración un filón. Pero este tío es un inútil, un patán, un 0 a la izquierda, un perroflauta de derechas y con cara de asesino.
> 
> Señores que está bien cagarse en los políticos y buscar alternativas pero este es un apesebrado y va a seguir siendolo toda su puta vida.



El Sr. padre de Abascal murió en el hospital de vejez a avanzada edad.


----------



## Top5 (23 Dic 2018)

Como se nota que el tema es polémico, _tres estrellas_. Madre de Dios...

Ha picado, ¿eh?


----------



## PepeRojo (23 Dic 2018)

Abascal quiso hacer la mili. Ante tal circunstancia, el servicio secreto británico urdio un funesto plan por el temor de que la mera presencia de Abascal nos hiciera tomar gibraltar. Posteriormente, otros países se unieron para evitar que retomaramos nuestros territorios de ultramar. Santiago es una víctima de los masones e izquierdistas ( e hijos de puta) que odian nuestra patria.


----------



## Orisos (23 Dic 2018)

Top5 dijo:


> Como se nota que el tema es polémico, _tres estrellas_. Madre de Dios...
> 
> Ha picado, ¿eh?



Es el modus operandi de los voxemitas cuando les pinchan de verdad:

1º-Poner una estrella.

2º-No comentar para dejar caer el hilo mariconamente.

3º-Abrir otro hilo sobre lo grande que es su amado lider judeo mason, con foto bebiendo de un rio o algun twit escrito desde el sofa de su casa.

Es descacharrante.Es como volver 3-4 años atras en el tiempo en pleno furor podemita.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Dic 2018)

pepeleches dijo:


> Eso jamás lo entenderé. *Que Abascal hable de la mili es lo mismo que Echenique criminalice los cuidadores en B o que el otro que no me acuerdo como se llama hable de la vivienda de protección cuando su papá le consigue una y la vende para sacar el pelotazo*.
> 
> Mi sensación es que cuando llegan a cierto nivel de atención y popularidad se apartan tanto de la realidad que se creen inmunes.
> 
> No hay nada más estúpido que intentar envenenar a los demás con venenos que te pueden matar a ti. Siendo, además, que no los necesitas para nada.



Exactamente.

Los cuidadores en B es el tema que Echenique debió NO mencionar. Y lo mencionó.

Los pasapiseros es el tema que Espinar debió NO mencionar. Y lo mencionó.







El portavoz de Podemos en el Senado admite que ganó 20.000 euros con la venta de una vivienda protegida​
"Puentes y NO MUROS" es la frase que Pablo Iglesias NO debe repetir desde su chalet con MUROS DE 2 METROS. Y va y la repite.

Y la Mili es el tema que Abascal NO debió haber mencionado. Y lo ha mencionado.

Ergo estas 4 personas comparte un rasgo: Carecen de todo sentido de la vergüenza y de la coherencia. Son personas NO DE FIAR.


----------



## El Promotor (23 Dic 2018)

Gran post, Mr Ayn Randiano.

Y qué vergüenza lo de Santiago Abascal. Puro y duro postureo en un tema tan serio.



AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Voy dando fuentes para cada aseveración:
> 
> *1.* Abascal se escaqueó de la Mili: 7 añazos presentando prórroga tras prórroga en el Gobierno Militar.
> 
> ...




Impresionante.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 Dic 2018)

Me has convencido, voy a votar a Podemos. :rolleye:


----------



## Top5 (23 Dic 2018)

Dani350z dijo:


> Me has convencido, voy a votar a Podemos. :rolleye:



Es evidente que Ayn no dice eso...
El problema es que se debe de tener un poco de autocrítica_ y saber cuando te hacen comulgar con ruedas de molino...
_
Si la gente llegó a ver eso _con lo que decía Pablo Iglesias_, no veo por que no puede hacerlo con Abascal o con cualquier político de M que saca nuestro sistema...


----------



## Esparto (23 Dic 2018)

Desde finales de los 80 la mili se convirtió un poco en "el coño de la Bernarda", sería muy obligatoria pero era facílisimo saltársela. Como dice mi padre (sí la hizo), si es una obligación pues se hace y punto, pero la realidad es que se convirtió en un cachondeo donde uno se siente bastante gilipollas al ver que todo alrededor se ha librado ante las infinitas posibilidades de no hacerla.

Habría que ver lo que quiere Abascal, si una mili-broma de la que nos libraríamos todos con un papelito, o algo más serio a la par que impensable en los tiempos que corren. Vamos que es una propuesta electoralista más propia de partido que nunca va a gobernar y por tanto tampoco tiene que rendir cuentas de su programa.


----------



## ZHU DE (23 Dic 2018)

"Da lo mismo, yo le echo siempre 20 Francos" (mode voxquimano off)


----------



## walterdos (23 Dic 2018)

El de Amurrio......pregunten por el en el pueblo ni uno habla bien de él, lo mas suave es que es un chulo presumiendo de llevar pistola....y no hablo de vecinos abertzales, los mismos que hablan muy bien de su padre.
Resumen es un VIVIDOR, demostrado S. Abascal es un bluff.


----------



## semper paratus (23 Dic 2018)

AynRandiano dice la verdad, desgraciadamente.

El candidato no está limpio.


----------



## El Promotor (23 Dic 2018)

Dani350z dijo:


> Me has convencido, voy a votar a Podemos. :rolleye:



Seamos objetivos y justos.

Ni falsos soldaditos con el pecho de hojalata...








... ni militares con carrera que van de pacifistas.


----------



## t_chip (23 Dic 2018)

walterdos dijo:


> El de Amurrio......pregunten por el en el pueblo ni uno habla bien de él, lo mas suave es que es un chulo presumiendo de llevar pistola....y no hablo de vecinos abertzales, los mismos que hablan muy bien de su padre.
> Resumen es un VIVIDOR, demostrado S. Abascal es un bluff.



1/Nadie es profeta en su tierra

2/!A ti te voy a hacer yo caso en estos temas....por los cojones!

3/Que en un pueblo de las vascongadas se hable mal de paisano que dirige el partido más anti indepe que hay es....lo normal.

4/Si con su filiación política en
"etalandia" te parece poco justificado que lleve pistola, pues dime tú mismo quien y dónde.

5/Tira a cagar.

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Garrafón (23 Dic 2018)

La mili solo la hacíamos los hijos de los obreros que no nos podíamos escaquear, nos pagaban 1500 pesetas al mes que eran 9 euros y con esa puta mierda a servir a la patria un año, mientras todos los de juventudes de todos los partidos políticos se escaqueaban pidiendo prórrogas año tras año por estudios o por ejercer un cargo público.

Fue patético ver a los hijos de los ricos de revistas Hola y Semana jurar bandera en el Juan Sebastián el Cano mientras hacía escala en Miami y tú perdías un año de tu vida haciendo el gilipollas, porque eso era la mili.

También estaba el jovencito con carnet del partido que hacía la PSS en algún destino como Protección Civil o Cruz Roja dirigido por otro miembro del partido que le permitía no presentarse por allí jamás y a los 12 meses ya había cumplido sin ir mas que el primer día.

En todas las administraciones se creaban (y se siguen creando) cargos de libre designación, a dedo, cobrando sueldazos mientras a un recluta se le pagaban 9 euros/mes de mierda durante un año que no podías trabajar por un sueldo digno.


QUE LE DEN POR EL CULO A LA MILI.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (23 Dic 2018)

os jode mucho que votemos masivamente a VOX?? os jodéis y tal:XX::XX:


----------



## t_chip (23 Dic 2018)

Voodoo dijo:


> negrojjjj eta rojjojjj morojjj terrorijjjtajjjj me lo ha dicho ajjjjnall abajjjcal no ejjjj rico ni ejjjj un vividor de lo publicojjjj pojjjque ejjjtaba con esperansa aguirre y eso de la ejjjperansa fue la policia de rubalcava pagada por el ratoncito perejjj venezolano
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-dic-2018 at 16:30 ----------
> 
> ...



Ricoh maloh....gñe....pobreh guenoh....gñe....igualdah....gñe....
rasistah...chenofago....faschah....gñe.....loh que diga mi pavlo....gñe


.

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (23 Dic 2018)

Voodoo dijo:


> "masivamente" ¿cuantos trillones de votos han tenido?





nervios, mugremita??:XX::XX:


----------



## propellerman (23 Dic 2018)

Abascal me recuerda a conocidas mias que salen con el sainete de que "tenia que volver la mili que ahora estais muy tontos", pero ellas no la hicieron simplemente por tener chochete y no pilila, o a otros que salen con la misma cancion y resulta que se escaquearon de hacerla en su momento por causas variopintas, enchufes incluidos.

En fin, que Abascal demuestra ser como muchos otros españoles de a pie en este tema, sea cual sea su ideologia, habla de la mili y pide su vuelta sin tener ni p. idea por no haberla hecho.

Una de las mejores cosas que hizo Aznar fue quitar la mili, nada bueno se aprendia en ella, mas bien era al contrario, era una perdida de tiempo lamentable de un año de los mejores años de tu juventud; esa es la conclusion que sacamos la mayoria de los que la hicimos


----------



## walterdos (23 Dic 2018)

t_chip dijo:


> 1/Nadie es profeta en su tierra
> 
> 2/!A ti te voy a hacer yo caso en estos temas....por los cojones!
> 
> ...



Mejor no te cuento lo que sus vecinos cuentan de su vida con su exmujer y como la trataba,,,,,ahora esta con una valenciana yutuber . 
No tengo ningún interes personal solo cuento lo que hace unos dias me contaron mis amigos en ese pueblo que yo ni sabia que era de alli, solo escuche, mejor no te cuento otras cosas mas fuertes porque no las creerias.


----------



## t_chip (23 Dic 2018)

Voodoo dijo:


> algunos querrian su vuelta para poder ir a las duchas compartidas
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-dic-2018 at 16:50 ----------
> 
> o para jugar a la galleta



Duchash....gñe.....compartidash.....gñe....faschah....gñe.... chenofago.....gñe....achechino.....gñe

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (23 Dic 2018)

*masivamente*

vAIS A TRAGAR LOS PROGRE MIERDAS PERO BIEN.:XX::XX:


----------



## Gubelkian (23 Dic 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Mire, le doy un thanks por darme el estímulo de desmentirle.
> 
> Es cierto que los estudiantes iban pidiendo prórrogas.
> 
> ...



No es correcto:

Abascal pudo ir haciendo prórrogas hasta 2001. No era insólito. Se exigía cierta prograsión en la carrera para renovarlas, pero era bastante generosa la cosa. De este modo, si se tenía una carrera "dilatada", como de 10 años por ejemplo, acababan haciendo la mili, es verdad. Pero en el caso de Casado, pudo tirar de prórrogas y con llegar a 2001 le bastaba, porque ya no hubo más mili.

Respecto a la propuesta de restaurar el Servicio Militar, va en línea de lo que se está proponiendo en otros países europeos, de lo cual deduzco que se prevé un conflicto con movilización de grandes contingentes de personal.

La Constitución Española sigue contemplando la realización de un servicio militar, con lo que sería, legal restaurarlo.

Ahora bien, ya no estamos ni en los 60 ni en los 80. Implantar un SMO a estas alturas exigiría otras condiciones:

- Tanto para hombres como para mujeres. La discriminación ya no sería válida hoy en día.
- Retribuído con al menos el salario mínimo. Porque disponer de la gente para trabajar sin un sueldo tiene un nombre: esclavitud.

Eso como mínimo.


----------



## Little Nicole Ass (23 Dic 2018)

Ayn Randiano os contestará mejor en este hilo:

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...cho-a-cambiar-de-opinion-y-sr-abascal-no.html


----------



## semper paratus (23 Dic 2018)

Hay que derechizar la política, y por eso hay que votar a VOX aunque Abascal no sea trigo limpio.


----------



## MALASPINA (23 Dic 2018)

Consejos vendo que para mi no tengo , ergo ABASCAL.

Hasta en el PP , hay clases.M.A. Blanco a la mili y S.Abascal a la sombra de esperanza


----------



## morethanafeeling (23 Dic 2018)

Yo también estoy a favor de volver a poner la mili y en su momento no me hizo ni puta gracia tener que hacerla. Pero son cosas que a toro pasado te alegras de haber hecho. Es una experiencia que te hace madurar, que te curte, que te inculca unos valores patrióticos y de camaradería, y lo mejor de todo es que te saca de tu zona de confort y te aporta unas vivencias positivas y negativas que te acompañan el resto de tu vida.

A mi me da igual si Abascal hizo la mili o no, si la idea es buena, lo sigue siendo la proponga quien la proponga.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (23 Dic 2018)

*Masivamente para joder a la progrez!!!*


:XX::XX:


----------



## parserito (23 Dic 2018)

Pero qué mierda de excusas hay que leer joder. Si ahora se hace fotitos con camisetitas del ejercito y cree que tan bueno seria que volviera la mili, si todo esto no fuera pura impostura, no habria pedido ni una sola prorroga, la habria hecho encantado.

Peeeero no la hizo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (23 Dic 2018)

*Masivamente y a joderse!!!*


----------



## Kibay (23 Dic 2018)

Que maravilla. Vosotros veréis si queréis que personajes de su calado nos representen. Casi casi igual que la defensa de eliminar los enchufes cuando a él lo enchufó Aguirre y cuando no ha ingresado un puto duro, que se sepa, del sector privado. O sea, siempre ha sido un vividor de la política, desde el 96, como todos los que critica. Disfruten lo votado en Andalucía. Aún están a tiempo de arrepentirse y no votar lo mismo en mayo.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (23 Dic 2018)

Kibay dijo:


> Que maravilla. Vosotros veréis si queréis que personajes de su calado nos representen. Casi casi igual que la defensa de eliminar los enchufes cuando a él lo enchufó Aguirre y cuando no ha ingresado un puto duro, que se sepa, del sector privado. O sea, siempre ha sido un vividor de la política, desde el 96, como todos los que critica. Disfruten lo votado en Andalucía. Aún están a tiempo de arrepentirse y no votar lo mismo en mayo.





que maravilla, los progres están de los nervios.:XX::XX:


----------



## Balvin (23 Dic 2018)

Poseidón dijo:


> Lo que mola de Aynd es que no deja titere con cabeza. Da igual de lo que vayan que él les va a dar por culo.



Falso, a los foreros (que es lo único útil, criticar lo cercano) no tiene cojones. 

No obstante me alegra que acentúe la catadura moral por la incoherencia del mamarracho impuesto de Robascal. VOX es un chiste a poco que quieras enterarte de qué va el tema.

---------- Post added 23-dic-2018 at 18:50 ----------




Nota dijo:


> *Masivamente para joder a la progrez!!!*
> 
> 
> :XX::XX:



Deja de hacer el ridículo, simio.


----------



## Kibay (23 Dic 2018)

Nota dijo:


> que maravilla, los progres están de los nervios.:XX::XX:



Ah, no te preocupes. Si la izquierda es chiste, eso ya lo sé yo. Pero más chiste es Vox y su líder supremo 

Si a mí por la discapacidad no me tocaría. Aún así, estoy bastante en contra. Quien quiera hacerla, que la haga. Quien no, no saldrá ni mejor ni más preparado ni nada que se le parezca. Probablemente irá obligado, estará allí obligado y amargado y verá la vuelta como una liberación. Si tanto ejército queréis, id vosotros.


----------



## t_chip (23 Dic 2018)

Voodoo dijo:


> antes de que alguno haga el ridiculo
> 
> la pena de muerte esta abolida en toda circustancia y hasta las ultimas consecuencias (no esta en el codigo penal militar ni puede volver)



Gñe...penah....gñe....de muerteh....abolidah....gñe....mieditoh...gñe....meh....hagoh caquitah....gñe..

?Te asusta la pena de muerte, eh cacasblandas?

Reza porque no haya una guerra, porque la reinstauran en horas. En menos de lo que tardó zp en hacer los recortes que decía que no iba a hacer en el estado del "bienrobar", al final de su segundo mandato.

Será divertido veros correr hacia la frontera como hacéis siempre.

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 23-dic-2018 at 19:07 ----------




Balvin dijo:


> Falso, a los foreros (que es lo único útil, criticar lo cercano) no tiene cojones.
> 
> No obstante me alegra que acentúe la catadura moral por la incoherencia del mamarracho impuesto de Robascal. VOX es un chiste a poco que quieras enterarte de qué va el tema.
> 
> ...



Cállate, imbécil.

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 23-dic-2018 at 19:08 ----------




Kibay dijo:


> Ah, no te preocupes. Si la izquierda es chiste, eso ya lo sé yo. Pero más chiste es Vox y su líder supremo
> 
> Si a mí por la discapacidad no me tocaría. Aún así, estoy bastante en contra. Quien quiera hacerla, que la haga. Quien no, no saldrá ni mejor ni más preparado ni nada que se le parezca. Probablemente irá obligado, estará allí obligado y amargado y verá la vuelta como una liberación. Si tanto ejército queréis, id vosotros.



No te preocupes por la discapacidad, que aún así irías.
Los subnormales valeis para barrer y pelar patatas.

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## dabuti (23 Dic 2018)

t_chip dijo:


> Gñe...penah....gñe....de muerteh....abolidah....gñe....mieditoh...gñe....meh....hagoh caquitah....gñe..
> 
> ?Te asusta la pena de muerte, eh cacasblandas?
> 
> ...


----------



## paconan (23 Dic 2018)

> - Retribuído con al menos el salario mínimo. Porque disponer de la gente para trabajar sin un sueldo tiene un nombre: esclavitud.



Creo recordar que si tenia una asignación pero al descontarte,alojamiento,ropa,comida y demás se te quedaba en la ridícula cantidad que percibías al mes

Un ejercito de reemplazo es absurdo y mas en estos tiempos
El servicio militar para mi fue perder el tiempo y por mi parte que no se vuelva a implantar,en mis tiempos los soldaditos eran los encargados de mantener las vetustas instalaciones,vehículos etc...
Que Abascal vaya ejerciendo de patrioterista y quiera imponer algo que el no ha conocido,tampoco hay que darle importancia ,está dentro de su guion


----------



## Aeneas (23 Dic 2018)

Pues me toca felicitar al señor Aynrandiano2 por ser un hombre coherente y sacar las miserias incluso de partidos como éste donde muchos han puesto sus esperanzas

Yo voté a vox el 2 de diciembre, además en una provincia que ha dado un gran respaldo a vox como es Almería. Pero aun así agradezco que exista gente que saque a la palestra estas incoherencias de los políticos. Que haya surgido vox me parece una buena noticia, sobre todo por lo que conlleva tener un nuevo paradigma en la política, pero nunca hay que perder el sentido crítico por mucho que "sean de los nuestros".

Y ojo, yo veo a Abascal (de momento y espero que no cambie) como un tío con cojones y con principios ya que fundó un partido cuando podía haber estado en el PP mamando muy a gusto, pero en este caso Randy tiene razón en lo critica; no puedes imponer algo de lo que tú mismo huiste, eso da mala imagen y hace perder credibilidad.

Sigue así Randy.


----------



## coscorron (23 Dic 2018)

España1 dijo:


> Con todo mi respeto por el OP, no sé que tiene que ver hacer la mili o no, con querer rescatarla.
> Somos muchos los que no vimos momento por estudios para hacerla y sin embargo vemos su utilidad.
> Tampoco creo que la quitase Abascal, no?



No sé Rick, algo no me cuadra... Sin hacerla la ves muy útil??? Te lo contaron que era muy chula????
2do reemplazo del 98


----------



## dabuti (23 Dic 2018)

> Santiago Abascal Conde ha realizado estudios de *sociología*, habiéndose licenciado por la Universidad de Deusto en 2003



Divorciado y va de católico. No hizo la, mili y acabó la carrera a los 27 años en 2003,

La mili la quitaron en 2001, cuando tenía 25, y se casó en 2002, a los 26 años cuando era concejal de un pueblo de chichinabo...................jamás ha trabajado en una empresa privada................un pijo como el número dos, Espinosa de los Monteros, cuyo padre era el de Marca España, noble, pepero, abuelo franquista militar..............

Castuzo premium: número 2 de VOX hijo del jefe de Marca España, hermano de enchufado en INDITEX........caspa y casta.

VIVIDOR DE LA POLÍTICA Y ESCAQUEADO, ESO ES ESTE SEÑOR, UN FRAUDE GIGANTESCO.

::


----------



## Nut (23 Dic 2018)

Para mi el sr Abascal no tiene derecho ni a ocupar cargo público ni a votar.Lo he expuesto anterirormente el porque.

Para recivir primero hay que dar.

Y si se escaqueó de un deber ciudadano-hacer la mili lo era y si no la PSS-es que no merece ser representante político alguno.

En algunos paises no pagar una multa de tráfico es suficiente......Y esto es mas serio.


----------



## Ulises 33 (23 Dic 2018)

Estos hilos son la ostia, discutiendo de un tio que si hace o deja de hacer,resulta que el tal no es ni diputado, mientras tanto los diputados disfrutándo de sus pagas extras mientras elpais sigue en caida libre. Encima se la dan de sabios algunos en este foro.


----------



## Nut (23 Dic 2018)

Este tío se presenta a las eleciones va de salvador de la patria.....Por eso hablamos de él.Porque quiere gobernarnos y hay mucho idiota que lo va a votar.

Hay que saber lo que se vota.

Así luego no hay escusa alguna.

Por cierto si no haces política te la hacen....


----------



## Ulises 33 (23 Dic 2018)

Nut dijo:


> Este tío se presenta a las eleciones va de salvador de la patria.....Por eso hablamos de él.Porque quiere gobernarnos y hay mucho idiota que lo va a votar.
> 
> Hay que saber lo que se vota.
> 
> ...



¿Habla usted de idiotas? a ver si me puede explicar que tiene de inteligente votar a la panda que va todo el día al congreso,creo que entre todos suman unos cuantos millones de votos.


----------



## kalbo (23 Dic 2018)

Aeneas dijo:


> Pues me toca felicitar al señor Aynrandiano2 por ser un hombre coherente y sacar las miserias incluso de partidos como éste donde muchos han puesto sus esperanzas
> 
> Yo voté a vox el 2 de diciembre, además en una provincia que ha dado un gran respaldo a vox como es Almería. Pero aun así agradezco que exista gente que saque a la palestra estas incoherencias de los políticos. Que haya surgido vox me parece una buena noticia, sobre todo por lo que conlleva tener un nuevo paradigma en la política, pero nunca hay que perder el sentido crítico por mucho que "sean de los nuestros".
> 
> ...



No seas necio ni simple. randiANO es escoria que hizo un hilo entero diciendo por qué no había que votar a VOX... hace 2 años!!

Busca a ver si le encuentras que haya dedicado el tiempo de horas de sus tochos infinitos a explicar por qué no hay que votar a Ciudadanos, PSOE, PP, Podemos o UPyD.

No te fíes una mierda de este tío. Es escoria y muy chungo.

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/politica/786328-mis-motivos-no-votar-a-vox.html


----------



## Manoliko (23 Dic 2018)

Como Randiano me ignora lo vuelvo a copiar; "es una bajeza intelectual recurrir a un argumento "ad hominem". Los votantes de vox no son borregos que sigan a un líder, votan a su programa político."


----------



## vermer (23 Dic 2018)

Aynd, tu postura está cerca de lo hipócrita
Buena parte de los que nos ha gustado la política desde muy jóvenes tenemos un trayecto que va desde la extrema izquierda hasta la derecha, vuelta a otros partidos, et c. 
Hemos podido ser partidarios del aborto libre y después ver que era una aberración, y así con infinidad de temas. 
Yo por ser he sido partidario de la bazofia proetarra. Segün tü para ser coherente debo defender el tiro en la nuca como "argumento político" para merecer tu respeto?

Haces muy bien en sacar las contradicciones de todos políticos, pero esos 8 posts obsesivos en primera página, a mi también me hacen pensar que puedes no ser trigo limpio.
Fiar no me fío ni de mi sombra. Mucho menos de cualquier partido.... O de un forero que se hincha a postear para desacreditar a un partido por la postura de uno de sus miembros en un momento de su vida.
Eso sí, el tal Abascal debe dar explicaciones


----------



## dabuti (23 Dic 2018)

Para los que hablan de su padre,, recordar que su ABUELO FUE ALCALDE FRANQUISTA DE AMURRIO 1963-79.

UNA joya vividora de la política desde hace generaciones, vamos..................

En defensa de España: Manuel Abascal, elogio de un abuelo


----------



## Ulises 33 (23 Dic 2018)

vermer dijo:


> Aynd, tu postura está cerca de lo hipócrita
> Buena parte de los que nos ha gustado la política desde muy jóvenes tenemos un trayecto que va desde la extrema izquierda hasta la derecha, vuelta a otros partidos, et c.
> Hemos podido ser partidarios del aborto libre y después ver que era una aberración, y así con infinidad de temas.
> Yo por ser he sido partidario de la bazofia proetarra. Segün tü para ser coherente debo defender el tiro en la nuca como "argumento político" para merecer tu respeto?
> ...



Los que deberían dar explicaciones son los que gobiernan, creo yo. De Susan Díaz no he visto todavía ninguna explicación de la gran gestión de su partido en Andalucía. Ahora se le pide explicaciones a los que no mandan, vamos a mejor. Me imagino que como nunca las dan, nos conformamos con los futuros.

---------- Post added 23-dic-2018 at 19:29 ----------




dabuti dijo:


> Para los que hablan de su padre,, recordar que su ABUELO FUE ALCALDE FRANQUISTA DE AMURRIO 1963-79.
> 
> UNA joya, vamos..................
> 
> En defensa de España: Manuel Abascal, elogio de un abuelo



EN mi pueblo hubo Alcaldes en esa época que fueron mejores personas que el Alcalde actual, prácticamente sin cobrar, los de ahora aparte de cobrar han mangado y mangoneado a su antojo, comprando votos, etc. Como si los de ahora tuvieran más nivel que los de antes.
Bobojista al menos tenía gracia, tu ni la has tenido ni la tendrás.


----------



## kalbo (23 Dic 2018)

dabuti dijo:


> Para los que hablan de su padre,, recordar que su ABUELO FUE ALCALDE FRANQUISTA DE AMURRIO 1963-79.
> 
> UNA joya vividora de la política desde hace generaciones, vamos..................
> 
> En defensa de España: Manuel Abascal, elogio de un abuelo



Es culpa vuestra que vayamos a votar a VOX masivamente. Nadie les votaba antes, y ahora TODOS, por vuestra puta culpa.


----------



## Locoderemate (23 Dic 2018)

Vox debe cargarse a Abascal


----------



## Cormac (23 Dic 2018)

Menuda decepción se va a dar mas de uno en este foro como gobierne VOX.
Por otra parte, los que curramos en la empresa privada ¿qué nos ofrece este señor?
Solo lo he visto diciendo que va a pegarle un subidón a los policías. Dinero que saldrá de mis impuestos.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (23 Dic 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Menuda decepción se va a dar mas de uno en este foro como gobierne VOX.
> Por otra parte, los que curramos en la empresa privada ¿qué nos ofrece este señor?
> 
> 
> Solo lo he visto diciendo que va a pegarle un subidón a los policías. Dinero que saldrá de mis impuestos.





pero si tú eres progre:XX::XX:


----------



## CobraSensei (23 Dic 2018)

La mili yo la pondria, y eso que no la hice, pero pondria como 2 modalidades a elegir:

- Una corta: tipo 3 meses... entrenamiento militar sin mas
- Una larga, tipo 9 meses... entrenamiento militar + algun certificado de profesionalidad + al salir algun tipo de ventaja como: entras en la carrera que quieres donde quiere sin necesidad de selectividad, preferencia para oposiciones, preferencia para entrar en FCSE tanto PN /GC / policias autonomicas...
- barracones mixtos, y puede que hasta las duchas tambien... carcel de 5 años para el que se sobrepase y prohibicion de relaciones sexuales entre militares durante el tiempo de la mili..

- que la pudiera hacer el que quiera independientemente de la edad...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Dic 2018)

propellerman dijo:


> *Abascal me recuerda a conocidas mias que salen con el sainete de que "tenia que volver la mili que ahora estais muy tontos", pero ellas no la hicieron simplemente por tener chochete y no pilila*, o a otros que salen con la misma cancion y resulta que se escaquearon de hacerla en su momento por causas variopintas, enchufes incluidos.
> 
> En fin, que Abascal demuestra ser como muchos otros españoles de a pie en este tema, sea cual sea su ideologia, habla de la mili y pide su vuelta sin tener ni p. idea por no haberla hecho.
> 
> Una de las mejores cosas que hizo Aznar fue quitar la mili, nada bueno se aprendia en ella, mas bien era al contrario, era una perdida de tiempo lamentable de un año de los mejores años de tu juventud; esa es la conclusion que sacamos la mayoria de los que la hicimos



Paso a cabecera.


----------



## Gubelkian (23 Dic 2018)

The Real McMartin dijo:


> La mili yo la pondria, y eso que no la hice, pero pondria como 2 modalidades a elegir:
> 
> - Una corta: tipo 3 meses... entrenamiento militar sin mas
> - Una larga, tipo 9 meses... entrenamiento militar + algun certificado de profesionalidad + al salir algun tipo de ventaja como: entras en la carrera que quieres donde quiere sin necesidad de selectividad, preferencia para oposiciones, preferencia para entrar en FCSE tanto PN /GC / policias autonomicas...
> ...



Lo de los barracones mixtos es sembrar el desastre.

Al contrario: unidades totalmente segregadas por sexos. Incluso acuartelamientos enteros. Y también para los profesionales. Así se acaban todas las chorradas del género y no se da pie a nadie a hablar de abusos ni cosas de esas.

De imponerse un SMO, cosa con la que no estoy de acuerdo, aunque reconozco que es perfectamente legal, lo único que sí tengo claro, es que debería de pagarse como mínimo el Salario mínimo. Además de costear el vestuario, alojamiento y manutención. Lo contrario es esclavitud.


----------



## ZUM (23 Dic 2018)

Poner en duda a los políticos es siempre saludable.

Abascal es tan castuzo como Casado.

Lo que es siempre patetico son los fanboys de vox, igual de ridiculos q los de Podemos. Siempre hay un ejército dé estúpidos dispuesto a abrazar al nuevo mesias que promete la salvación.


----------



## elneng (23 Dic 2018)

Aeneas dijo:


> cuando podía haber estado en el PP mamando muy a gusto



No podía. Mensaje muy corto.


----------



## Dan Daly (23 Dic 2018)

AYN RANDiano2: escondido detrás de un nick es un ciudadano anónimo que va por la calle con un chaleco antipinchazos, practicando defensa personal y con un spray antiviolación siempre en la mano, para defenderse de la legión de atacantes que quieren matarle (según él).

Santiago Abascal: pudiendo irse corriendo del País Vasco permanece en él durante años dando la cara ante terroristas convictos, amenazado de muerte él y su familia, defendiendo sus ideas, y en vez de ser un trepa del partido y vivir del cuento, se va y funda otro.

¿Cuál es de los dos es más fiable?

---------- Post added 23-dic-2018 at 21:38 ----------




ZUM dijo:


> Poner en duda a los políticos es siempre saludable.



También lo es dudar de la salud mental de ciertos foreros.


----------



## Cormac (23 Dic 2018)

Nota dijo:


> pero si tú eres progre:XX::XX:



Tú sabrás lo que soy niñato.

---------- Post added 23-dic-2018 at 21:46 ----------




ZUM dijo:


> Poner en duda a los políticos es siempre saludable.
> 
> Abascal es tan castuzo como Casado.
> 
> Lo que es siempre patetico son los fanboys de vox, igual de ridiculos q los de Podemos. Siempre hay un ejército dé estúpidos dispuesto a abrazar al nuevo mesias que promete la salvación.



Y ahí siguen como borregos.
Los distraen con lo de cataluña, con el furgol mientras corean "yo zoy ejpañó, ejpañó, ejpañó...!", con Gilbraltar o lo que toque en ese momento.
A Podemos les dieron instrucciones con apartarse y dar paso a otros con la compra del chalet.
En fin, porque no puedo a día de hoy, pero es para tener los ahorros en un banco noruego alejado de los que nos gobiernan y sus súbditos.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (23 Dic 2018)

Abascal, por su insistencia en restablecer la Mili, y haber pasado tres pueblos de hacerla, me recuerda a* MisterGuay*. Otro que pasó de hacerla porque, como él mismo lo admitía, tras dos agotadoras horas, haciendo fila una mañana, se marchó a su casita. Eso sí, pa presumir que iría a combatir a favor de los EuroMaidaneros en Ucrania, contra los malvaos ruskies, el primero. ienso:


----------



## Locoderemate (23 Dic 2018)

Arturo, igual Me Nini es Abascal....


----------



## Espartano27 (23 Dic 2018)

Es de auténticos carapollas creer que un tío que ha vivido toda su vida de la política y del pp, ha estado en la época de Bárcenas y con Esperanza Aguirre en la comunidad de Madrid no va a ser disidencia controlada, la única solución es infiltrarse en vox y quitarle la presidencia como hizo Donald Trump en el partido republicano.


----------



## Pepe Broz (23 Dic 2018)

JA JA JA
El Abascal os la esta metiendo doblada
Ni ha trabajado nunca, se ha escaqueado de sus deberes con la patria, eso si, ahora os quiere a todos pasar por el aro.

---------- Post added 23-dic-2018 at 22:14 ----------




kalbo dijo:


> Es culpa vuestra que vayamos a votar a VOX masivamente. Nadie les votaba antes, y ahora TODOS, por vuestra puta culpa.



Es culpa de Dabuti que tu seas tonto? Que tu madre te tenga que aguantar?
De lo retrasado que eres? De que te creas toda la basura de VOX?

Menudo flan tienes por cerebro


----------



## Von Rudel (23 Dic 2018)

Todos tenemos derecho a rectificar.


A mi me gustaria hacer la mili, pero por estudios y prorrogas no me toco. A parte nunca me convenció eso de hacer una mili progre o tener que ir a la guerra del golfo a las guerras de los americanos.


Soy mas partidario de un ejercito semiprivado. Soldados profesionales en unos cuantos puestos. Y el resto solo voluntarios por periodo que quieran, siempre que puedan fisicamente, con derechos preferentes de funcionariado, alquiler ,etc.... Y salvo causas especiales nadie puede ser rechazado. Ya que servir al pais es un derecho.



A mi esta miniejercito de funcionarios, no me convence. Ante una guerra seria hay que llagar a las armas al pueblo.


----------



## Guillotin (23 Dic 2018)

*2.* Abascal no hizo la Mili porque no le dio la gana:











*4.* Abascal ahora va de _*"Hazañas Bélicas"*_ :




De adulto foto Instagramera con banderita y camiseta del Ejército:







Posar así habiéndose uno escaqueado uno de la Mili es tan ridículo y pueril como posar disfrazado de _*Cinturón Negro*_ de un Arte marcial (Karate, Judo, Taekwondo) que jamás se ha practicado.

Abascal da muuuuuuuucha vergüenza ajena.[/INDENT][/INDENT]

Creo que casi sobra todo comentario.

Santiago Abascal queda perfectamente retratado con el mero enunciado de las aseveraciones de este hilo.

Si tuviese un pelín de _vergüenza torera_ evitaría cuidadosísimamente mencionar siquiera el tema de la Mili...que él se las apañó para escaquearse de ella hábilmente.

Pues no: Se le llena la boca hablando de los "beneficiosa" que sería para los Proles la Mili que él no hizo.


El CAPITÁN ARAÑA iba arengando a las masas a que se presentasen voluntarias para embarcar para la Guerra de Cuba, con encendidas soflamas patrióticas sobre _*España os necesita*_ y tal y tal.






Lo cual me lleva a concluir que Santiago Abascal carece de vergüenza, de escrúpulos morales y de la coherencia intelectual más elemental.

Releo las 4 aseveraciones del hilo y me digo _*"Este tipo es un caradura XXXXL"*_:




Excelente post, le felicito.
Menudo pájaro el Mesias este, a mi me la habia colado con tanta foto que presenta con la bandera y los milikos, lo que no podia imaginar, es que se excaqueó como un campeón, como manda el reglamento del escaqueador profesional con sus prorrogas universitarias.


----------



## ZUM (23 Dic 2018)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Es de auténticos carapollas creer que un tío que ha vivido toda su vida de la política y del pp, ha estado en la época de Bárcenas y con Esperanza Aguirre en la comunidad de Madrid no va a ser disidencia controlada, la única solución es infiltrarse en vox y quitarle la presidencia como hizo Donald Trump en el partido republicano.





+1

La réplica de los niños rata es llamarte progre o podemita, no entienden que haya gente capaz de pensar, analizar y criticar. En este caso la operación de marketing de este castuzo como si fuese un super marine o vlad putin.

Les pastoreaba el psoe, el pp, podemos, ahora vox. Es lo que precisan las ovejas, un perro que las lleve al matadero y vayan encantadas.


----------



## Guillotin (23 Dic 2018)

El paladin de rescatar la obligación de hacer la mili, si se da prisa esta a tiempo de pasar una temporada con los regulares en Africa, o en la brigada paracaidista hasta que lleguen las elecciones.


----------



## Caballero de la Tenaza (23 Dic 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Sí, sí, ya sé que "se jugó la vida" en el País Vasco y tal y Pascual.
> 
> Pero es que la Mili era obligatoria para todos, aunque te "jugases la vida" en vascolandia o en una mina de carbón o faenando bonito.
> 
> ...



Es más, si eras pescador o estudiante de Nautica hacías la mili en la Armada si o si. Matrícula Naval creo que se llamaba


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (23 Dic 2018)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Arturo, igual Mr. Nini es Abascal....



Lo dudo. Al menos Abascal ha ejercido de político _pofresional_. *MisterGuay*, por el contrario, no tiene otro oficio que el de NiNi. ienso:


----------



## George A (24 Dic 2018)

Más importante que este hilo es el otro de Ayn donde se demuestra que VOX es puro régimen 78 y engrana junto al resto en cuestiones de soberanía, mostrando la misma sumisión a los mismos poderes supranacionales y aceptando las mismas reglas partidocráticas. Son la misma basura que el resto con la misión de poner límite por la supuesta derecha: VOXEMOS.

Os la están metiendo doblada. La única opción es que desde dentro se aparte al pepero vividor de Abascal y se de un golpe de mano para arrebatar VOX al R78. Con este jeta vais al matadero, votontos.

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...anas-belicas-publicitados-massmierda-r78.html


----------



## Gubelkian (24 Dic 2018)

Caballero de la Tenaza dijo:


> Es más, si eras pescador o estudiante de Nautica hacías la mili en la Armada si o si. Matrícula Naval creo que se llamaba



Existía una serie de profesiones y estudios que daban acceso directo a un Ejército si los "quintos" lo declaraban.

Así, por ejemplo, además de los pescadores o estudiantes de Náutica, los estudiantes de Ingeniería Naval o Ingenieros Navales eran destinables a la Armada, los de Ingeniería Aeronáutica eran destinables al Ejército del Aire.

De este modo, ciertos profesionales o incluso estudiantes de ciertas titulaciones podían evitar entrar en el sorteo general e ir destinados a un Ejército determinado.


----------



## lavanda (24 Dic 2018)

George A. dijo:


> Más importante que este hilo es el otro de Ayn donde se demuestra que VOX es puro régimen 78 y engrana junto al resto en cuestiones de soberanía, mostrando la misma sumisión a los mismos poderes supranacionales y aceptando las mismas reglas partidocráticas. Son la misma basura que el resto con la misión de poner límite por la supuesta derecha: VOXEMOS.
> 
> Os la están metiendo doblada.
> 
> https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...anas-belicas-publicitados-massmierda-r78.html



Otro comodín para mantener al PPSOE: primero crearon UPyD; se le caló; luego, Ciudadanos tampoco ha convencido a suficiente masa; y ahora, VOX, pero han invertido mucho más en VOX.
Hilo: _"Alta tecnología en el triunfo de Abascal y Trump"_, los 2 el mismo asesor, Banon, uno para llegar a la Casa Blanca, y el otro ganar terreno en España rapidamente, gracias a la utilización de los Big Data
Hay mucha pasta detrás; Abascal es una creación tan artificial como Macron, Rivera,...por sus amos, para sus propios fines. Es impresionante cómo nos engañan!!

*Y que están engañando, sólo hay que ir al programa y ver como NO están en contra de la inmigración; sino que van a colaborar en lo inmigración hispana:*

Punto 100 del programa:. "*Impulsar un gran Plan Nacional de Cooperación Internacional *con las naciones de la comunidad histórica hispana para la ordenación de las inversiones, ayuda a las empresas españolas, *garantizar la seguridad jurídica en los países de acogida y ordenar el flujo migratorio. *"


----------



## frank rayan (24 Dic 2018)

species8472 dijo:


> Esto es justo lo que no hay que hacer. La mili no está para enseñarte a obedecer. Eso es una gilipollez, ¿hay que obedecer porqye sí? La mili suiza busca lo contrario. Crear miniunidades independientes muy cohesionadas con una estructura de mando muy poco jerárquica con un alto sentimiento de patriotismo y deber, donde se nota que lo que hacen tiene como fin defender su país y libertad. El resultado es poder convertir las montañas suizas en un infierno para cualquier invasor y para cualquiera que busqye acabar con su sistema de democracia directa



Suiza es intocable , no por su ejército super cohesionado super patriótico capaz de hacer un infierno en sus cantones . Es intocable por tener la banca y por ende el dinero de todos .
La gilipollez es lo que tú dices 

HOC SIGNO TVETVR PIVS HOC SIGNO VINCITVR INIMICVS


----------



## TORRES100 (24 Dic 2018)

Hay que contar con el hecho de que va como libeggal y no ha cotizado ni un solo día en ninguna empresa privada. Es del estilo de Adriana Lastra y Pablo Casado.


----------



## Susando (24 Dic 2018)

Se puede defender el servicio militar sin haberlo prestado por la misma razón que se pueden defender los toros sin ser torero,la política sin ser político y las clases de piano sin ser pianista.

La opinión o los hechos pasados no son pruebas concluyentes que nos dispensen de razonar de manera distinta en el futuro.
El espacio de tiempo es una variable que no ha tenido en cuenta en su juicio forzando la inserción de este señor en ese paquete de la contradicción de políticos de izquierda que cita
No es posible valorar por igual la contradicción que llega después de años , con la opinión que convive de forma concomitante con su acto opuesto, aún cuando creo que tampoco es el de estos el caso.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Dic 2018)

¿Y por qué está mal esto de la Mili?

Porque es el Horror Estatista definitivo.

La Mili es el Súper-Impuesto definitivo: El Estado ya no sólo se conforma concon tu dinero. El Estado ya te quiere a ti mismo, en persona, para colmo para potencialmente matar y morir.

La Mili es un Súper-Impuesto que el Estado se cobra en carne y sangre, como en _*El Mercader de Venecia*_:





Como dijo Ayn Rand sobre la Mili USA (el _Draft_) y los "Conservadores pro libre mercado" que lo defendían:

_*¿De qué te sirve tener "derecho" a tus bienes económicos si para empezar no tienes derecho a ser dueño de tu propia vida?*_​
La Mili en expaña *mataba a unos 200 mozos al año*, 4 veces más que la "Lacra":

"Memoria Histórica" incómoda sobre la "MILI" (Servicio Militar Obligatorio) del R-78, que mataba unos 200 Mozos/Año​
Pero, ¿no hay que defender al propio país?

Como dijo Robert A Heinlein:

_*Si un Estado tienen que recurrir a levas forzosas para defenderse es que no encuentra suficientes habitantes para defenderlo voluntariamente.

En ese caso lo mejor es que tal estado desaparezca.

Un país libre y que respete a sus ciudadanos siempre encontrará voluntarios para su defensa.*_​
Heinlein fue el autor de _*Tropas del Espacio*_ y por lo tanto lo más lejano posible a un "Pacifista":

Starship Troopers: Failure of Democracy (HD) - YouTube

Lo mejor de lo mejor éticamente hecho de forma _voluntaria_ se convierte en un Horror absoluto cuando se hace _obligatorio_.​


----------



## lavanda (24 Dic 2018)

Es una de las formas de esclavitud que quedan. Por las penas que se ímponen a los desertores. Como a los esclavos cuando escapaban de sus señores.

Resulta paradójico que el mismo partido que considera el aborto un asesinato; defienda el obligar a sus votantes ser carne de cañon, para morir o matar.

---------- Post added 24-dic-2018 at 11:53 ----------

El ensalzamiento de la patria, la imposición de la mili obligatoria, la defensa de la inmigración hispana; ¿No suena cómo preparación para la guerra?


----------



## Orisos (24 Dic 2018)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Es de auténticos carapollas creer que un tío que ha vivido toda su vida de la política y del pp, ha estado en la época de Bárcenas y con Esperanza Aguirre en la comunidad de Madrid no va a ser disidencia controlada, la única solución es infiltrarse en vox y quitarle la presidencia como hizo Donald Trump en el partido republicano.



Eso es imposible en España.Los partidos politicos son mafias en las que solo puedes llegar hasta cierto nivel.Todo funciona por endogamia.

Si eres hijo de castuzo rapidamente asciendes,como hizo Abascal, que enseguida fue enchufado como lider de las juventudes peperas y de ahi a ser apadrinado por gentuza como la Aguirre.

La unica manera de arreglar algo aqui es como hizo Franco: pegar un golpe en la mesa y liquidar a toda la gentuza que planeaba destruir España.

Y respecto a Trump....el deep state sionista lo va a reventar.No para de joderlo vivo y al final EEUU ira a la guerra civil.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 Dic 2018)

infiltrados del cni que votan a DN y putitas de Soros que votan a Potemos con el culo en llamas

Vuestro ridículo, mis risas.:XX::XX:


----------



## ZUM (24 Dic 2018)

Pero a ver, q el hilo no va de la mili en sí, va de que Ab-Askaahl es presentado como El Cid cuando en realidad es un castuzo premium. Llegado el momento lamerá botas de la OTAN y seguirá endeudando al Estado.


----------



## peste bubónica (24 Dic 2018)

La mili debería ser voluntaria y debería conllevar derechos especiales como en Starship Troopers de Robert Heinlein.

Los que no quieran luchar por su propio pais pueden perfectamente no hacerlo, pero no deberían tener dercho a voto (cómo puede decidir el destino de un pais alguien que no está dispuesto a hacer nada por él?).

En la misma línea, los perceptores de ayudas sociales deberían tener perfecto derecho a ello pero a cambio de perder el derecho a reproducirse. No puede ser que los que menos aportan sean los que más hijos tienen, mientras las parejas que más contribuyen (médicos, ingenieros, investigadores... ) sólo puedan permitirse 0 o 1 hijos porque con sus impuestos deben pagar los hijos que tienen aquellos que los parasitan.


Es de sentido común.


----------



## pyn (24 Dic 2018)

Pero el come mierda del nota este de donde ha salido, parece el hermano monger de Abascal. Nene, pórtate bien y deja el foro para los mayores que si lo esta noche papá Noel no te traerá nada.

Páginas y páginas de este personaje insultando a todo aquel que habla mal de Santiaguin, vete a la mierda payaso. 

Otro niño rata al filtro del ignore.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (24 Dic 2018)

ya está aquí la putita de Soros de vodoo

:XX:

Vais a tener que tragar mucho con Vox:XX::XX:


----------



## hartman2 (24 Dic 2018)

yo soy del 77 y me libre de la milia por 3 prorrogas por la universidad en la ultima literal: "Ummmmmm con mjeores notas que tu han mandado al reclutamiento a mucho.....tu debes de tener un contacto en el ejercito o en el ministeri...." a lo que le dije "Señor no que yo sepa señor".

eso si reconozco que si hago la mili hoy o estoy con un buen trabajo y con familia o muerto no tenia termino medio.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Dic 2018)




----------



## semper paratus (24 Dic 2018)

Voodoo dijo:


> dejemos solo a los pujol, los de la gurtel y los ere presentarse y votar ¿que puede fallar?



No creo que ninguno de esos hiciera la mili, pero bueno...


----------



## Mineroblanco (24 Dic 2018)

Haz lo que digo pero no lo que he hecho ni lo que voy a hacer. Es un demagogo.


----------



## semper paratus (24 Dic 2018)

Mineroblanco dijo:


> Haz lo que digo pero no lo que he hecho ni lo que voy a hacer. Es un demagogo.



Como tú cuando dijiste que te ibas del foro, mediohombre, mierdecilla, putero hipócrita, progre subnormal, payaso.


----------



## Lábaro (24 Dic 2018)

Solo de VOX depende aspirar a ser una alternativa patriota seria y honesta,o ser flor de un solo dia como Podemos,gracias al efecto "voto de castigo"...


----------



## un pringao (24 Dic 2018)

PP y Ciudadanos suben los sueldos de los cargos políticos en la Junta de Andalucía: cobrarán hasta un 50% más

Por cierto, la mili la quito Aznar pero porque se lo impuso como condicion CiU para llegar a un acuerdo de gobierno, el PP necesitaba los votos de CiU para gobernar, asi que quien quito realmente la mili fueron los indepes catalonios.

---------- Post added 24-dic-2018 at 17:04 ----------




semper paratus dijo:


> Como tú cuando dijiste que te ibas del foro, mediohombre, mierdecilla, putero hipócrita, progre subnormal, payaso.



Eeeeh yo soy putero y a mucha honra, mejor una putilla al dia que tener a una puta en casa, ademas no tienen bigote ni se las caen las carnes como a vuestras señoras.

---------- Post added 24-dic-2018 at 17:16 ----------




AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Voy dando fuentes para cada aseveración:
> Abascal se escaqueó de la Mili: 7 añazos presentando prórroga tras prórroga en el Gobierno Militar.



Abascal es otro vividor de la cosa publica, no hay mas que verles la cara: se rien de los españolitos a los que roban con impuestos.


----------



## semper paratus (24 Dic 2018)

un pringao dijo:


> PP y Ciudadanos suben los sueldos de los cargos políticos en la Junta de Andalucía: cobrarán hasta un 50% más
> 
> Por cierto, la mili la quito Aznar pero porque se lo impuso como condicion CiU para llegar a un acuerdo de gobierno, el PP necesitaba los votos de CiU para gobernar, asi que quien quito realmente la mili fueron los indepes catalonios.
> 
> ...



Eres indepre, cualquier día te encuentras a tu hermana.


----------



## parserito (24 Dic 2018)

El Nota ya ha entrado en modo bot y no hay quien le aguante ni teniendolo en el ignore.

Primero con PP, luego con Cs y ahora con Vox. No se puede ser ni mas paleto ni mas chaquetero. 

Propongo reportarle MASIVAMENTE.


----------



## dabuti (24 Dic 2018)

Acabó sociología con 27 años, en 2003, dos años después de suprimirse la mili y se casó un año antes ya, en 2002............
Espero que nadie se dé una vuelta por Amurrio porque las opiniones van a ser tela marinera............


----------



## Stormtrooper (24 Dic 2018)

Pues yo tengo entendido que VOX no quiere recuperar la mili.

Yo creo que es algo que tienen hablado con altos mandos militares y la opinión de ellos es que prefieren tener soldados profesionales o un servicio militar voluntario ya que es mucho más operativo que uno obligatorio.

Dicho lo cual, yo propondría un servicio militar voluntario y que ese tiempo prestado en el ejército suponga una serie de ventajas a futuro como por ejemplo su cotización como tiempo trabajado en la seguridad social, tiempo de paro, tiempo de experiencia en cualquier ope, etc....


----------



## Turgot (24 Dic 2018)

a.o.m. dijo:


> Pues yo tengo entendido que VOX no quiere recuperar la mili.



Santiago Abascal: "La vuelta de la 'mili' beneficiaría a los españoles" - YouTube

vídeo de hace un año

---------- Post added 24-dic-2018 at 23:57 ----------




Susando dijo:


> Se puede defender el servicio militar sin haberlo prestado por la misma razón que se pueden defender los toros sin ser torero,la política sin ser político y las clases de piano sin ser pianista.



No, no se puede, porque la mili es OBLIGATORIA


----------



## makoka (25 Dic 2018)

PP y Ciudadanos

Desde Pajares y Esteso que no me divertía tanto.

[YOUTUBE]https://youtu.be/H3Kd4BvtZKo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## semper paratus (25 Dic 2018)

dabuti dijo:


> Acabó sociología con 27 años, en 2003, dos años después de suprimirse la mili y se casó un año antes ya, en 2002............
> Espero que nadie se dé una vuelta por Amurrio porque las opiniones van a ser tela marinera............



Es un pueblo de gentuza.

Fíjate si nos importan sus opiniones de mierda, que hubo que ilegalizar sus partidos terroristas.


----------



## CobraSensei (25 Dic 2018)

> Lo de los barracones mixtos es sembrar el desastre.



En noruega lo hacen asi...


----------



## Turgot (25 Dic 2018)

enladrillador dijo:


> Sin duda Abascal el mayor exponente, con ese apellido debe de ser del pueblo de toda la vida vamos...:rolleye::rolleye:



Sí lo es... de los que mandan en el pueblo. Su abuelo era el alcalde con el tío Paco.

Tuvo 24 votos en 2016 en un pueblo con 7.000 electores


----------



## Espartano27 (25 Dic 2018)




----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Dic 2018)

¿Y qué dice fedegggguico el libegggal de el horror estatista de la Mili?

Entrevista a Santiago Abascal: "La gente viene a los mítines de VOX por España, no por mí" - YouTube

Nada. No dice nada.


----------



## semper paratus (25 Dic 2018)

enladrillador dijo:


> Sin duda Abascal el mayor exponente, con ese apellido debe de ser del pueblo de toda la vida vamos...:rolleye::rolleye:



Y tú eres un fracasado y un muerto de hambre.

)


----------



## Mineroblanco (25 Dic 2018)

Abascal está en contra de las autonomías, pero cobraba un sueldazo como enchufado de la CA de Madrid. Es ultraliberal en lo económico, pero él siempre ha vivido de la política y de los impuestos que pagamos los ciudadanos. Quiere que los hombres hagan la mili (las mujeres no), pero él no la hizo. Se le cae la baba con todos los judíos, pero él no se hace judío. Creer en este señor es risible.


----------



## Barspin (25 Dic 2018)

Este hilo no servirá de absolutamente nada, los camisas viejas y club de fans del sindicato vertical están ojipláticos con vOx, pero luego si eso me bajo al chino a pillar cerveza que el simply ya ha cerrado.


Espero que nos vayamos a tomar por el santo culo pero con todo el equipo a bordo.


----------



## Turgot (26 Dic 2018)

Espartano27 dijo:


>



Me lo guardo, gracias


----------



## t_chip (26 Dic 2018)

dabuti dijo:


> Divorciado y va de católico. No hizo la, mili y acabó la carrera a los 27 años en 2003,
> 
> La mili la quitaron en 2001, cuando tenía 25, y se casó en 2002, a los 26 años cuando era concejal de un pueblo de chichinabo...................jamás ha trabajado en una empresa privada................un pijo como el número dos, Espinosa de los Monteros, cuyo padre era el de Marca España, noble, pepero, abuelo franquista militar..............
> 
> ...



Divorsiadoh....gñe....catolicoh...gñe...faschah....gñe....pidioh prorrogah de ejtudioh...gñe...

!!!Ese culito escocido de los 12 escaños en Andalucia como dueleeee!!

Si lo piensas os viene bien que os vayan abriendo el agujero. Así en las generales os dolerá menos.

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 26-dic-2018 at 01:37 ----------




Nut dijo:


> Para mi el sr Abascal no tiene derecho ni a ocupar cargo público ni a votar.Lo he expuesto anterirormente el porque.
> 
> Para recivir primero hay que dar.
> 
> ...



Podemos poner a Espinar, el hijo del tarjetero black que cobró en negro por un piso de protección oficial, o a r2 Echenique, que tenía asistenta sin contrato y no ha hecho sino chupar del bote de los españoles desde que se nos coló aquí desde argentina.

O a Pablito chaletes, el proletario mansionario...



Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 26-dic-2018 at 01:43 ----------




Voodoo dijo:


> cuanto daño hace el cine americano en los niños
> 
> Abolición de 1995
> 
> ...



!Si cuando un niño se empecina en creer en cuentos de hadas, cuesta desasnarlo! !Y más ti, que eres subnormal!

En horas se reinstaura la pena de muerte, tontaina. Más rápido que ZP cambio la constitución en 2011 para empezar con los recortes.

Ya me puedes sacar medio millón de artículos desde las Siete Partidas hasta aquí, que si hay una guerra, al que no quiera ir, al trullo hasta que, la noche antes de la ejecución, llore reclamando los correajes y el CETME.

Gñe...la leyh....gñe...la constitucioh...gñe...er tratadoh....gñe....me hago caquitah..

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Dic 2018)

t_chip dijo:


> En horas se reinstaura la pena de muerte, tontaina. Más rápido que ZP cambio la constitución en 2011 para empezar con los recortes.
> 
> Ya me puedes sacar medio millón de artículos desde las Siete Partidas hasta aquí, que si hay una guerra, al que no quiera ir, al trullo hasta que, la noche antes de la ejecución, llore reclamando los correajes y el CETME.



Gracias a gente como usted tuvimos una Guerra Civil.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Dic 2018)

Trevijano en su célebre intervención en Antena 3 dijo que el Referendum de la OTAN había sido una de las mayores indignidades cometidas por el pueblo español, que había votado "Sí" a pertenecer a una alianza militar.

Bueno, pues VOX "mejora" el referendum de la OTAN.

Con VOX es posible votar por el regreso de la ESCLAVITUD AL ESTADO que supone la Mili.

Para colmo los que votan VOX otan por la ESCLAVITUD AJENA, no por la propia, ya que la Mili era para los que cumplían 18 años, que hasta ese momento no podían votar.


----------



## Turgot (26 Dic 2018)

Si lo pensáis puede que Santi sea el que está detrás del user Markkus

Un tío que se hace pajas con los tercios de Flandes y la Legión y va al gimnasio, pero que nunca tuvo cojones de ser militar de verdad. Todo coincide.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Dic 2018)

Voodoo dijo:


> Ex afiliado del partido, creó una serie de capítulos en Youtube con el título "Vox y yo"



VOX Y YO Episodio 1. Del 15/12/1976 al 8/3/2016. Ilusiones que rompen promesas. - YouTube

VOX y yo Episodio 2. Del 8/3/2014 al 25/5/2014. De la primera iusión a los primeros chascos. - YouTube


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Dic 2018)

Barspin dijo:


> Este hilo no servirá de absolutamente nada, los camisas viejas y club de fans del sindicato vertical están ojipláticos con vOx



Vea como no admiten la menor crítica al Pablo Iglesias de derechas

VOX: HEMEROTECA.Santiago Abascal NI MENCIONÓ Invasión o LIVG en 9 años q se pasó sirviendo a PP q votó unánimemente LIVG 2004


----------



## lanso (29 Dic 2018)

muchos no se creen que fue Aznar quien quitó la mili obligatoria


----------



## Turgot (29 Dic 2018)

lanso dijo:


> muchos no se creen que fue Aznar quien quitó la mili obligatoria



Mucho no saben que Aznar tampoco hizo la mili


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (29 Dic 2018)

Turgot dijo:


> Mucho no saben que Aznar tampoco hizo la mili





sigues haciendo el mongólico por el foro???:XX::XX:


----------



## t_chip (30 Dic 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Gracias a gente como usted tuvimos una Guerra Civil.



Ayn Randiano, la capacidad de trabajo no denota inteligencia.

Usted hace post muy currados, de mucho texto y búsqueda por Google, en los que presenta conclusiones muy extensas y trabajadas, que aparentan ser, en base a ese trabajo, muy ciertas, pero realmente solo son muy extensas.

Me di cuenta en los temas que conozco.....motos y tal.

Lo cierto es que no tiene usted NI PUTA IDEA de ninguno de los temas de los que escribe.

Gracias a usted sí que puede que volvamos a tener otra guerra civil.

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 30-dic-2018 at 01:21 ----------




Voodoo dijo:


> si, y luego el ratoncito perez en su nave espacial salvara el universo
> 
> cuanto daño hace el cine patriotero americano donde fusilan a trillones y a nadie le importa , sabes que en la primera guerra mundial fueron fusilados unos 34 de mas de 80000 que se amotinaron (y ahi si que existia)
> 
> ...



A ver, que no eres más tonto porque no entrenas.

1/ Esa retahila de datos y cifras que das, sin enlace a algún medio serio que los respalde, son paja.

2/Suponiendo que esa sarta de bobadas que afirmas por boca de chancla fuesen ciertas....?que significan?

?Que te hace pensar que la ejecución de esos pocos no "motivó" a los demás a ir al frente sin chistar?


Cállate y no sigas demostrando tu retraso.

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 30-dic-2018 at 01:24 ----------



Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Turgot (30 Dic 2018)

Nota dijo:


> sigues haciendo el mongólico por el foro???:XX::XX:



Como te escuecen mis posts llenos de contenido


----------



## Nut (30 Dic 2018)

Turgot dijo:


> Mucho no saben que Aznar tampoco hizo la mili



AZNAR TAMPOCO HIZO LA MILI????

No mejodas:8::8:


----------



## RetroMachoAlfa (30 Dic 2018)

Barspin dijo:


> Este hilo no servirá de absolutamente nada, los camisas viejas y club de fans del sindicato vertical están ojipláticos con vOx, pero luego si eso me bajo al chino a pillar cerveza que el simply ya ha cerrado.
> 
> 
> Espero que nos vayamos a tomar por el santo culo pero con todo el equipo a bordo.



Como comprenderás, nadie en su sano juicio dejaría de votar a Abascal porque no hizo la mili, no se en que mundo vives, pero me hace falta algo más para retirarle el voto, no se, no te digo de llegar al punto de que resulte que está financiado por una teocracia islámica (Irán), o una dictadura comunista (Venezuela), o que va de proletario y se compra una mansión en Madrid, eso es mucha imaginación para que pase en realidad, ¿no? esas cosas no pasan.


----------



## Turgot (30 Dic 2018)

Nut dijo:


> AZNAR TAMPOCO HIZO LA MILI????
> 
> No mejodas:8::8:



Prorroguitas para la universidad y luego para estudiar la oposición


----------



## t_chip (31 Dic 2018)

Voodoo dijo:


> Los fusilados sin perdón de la Gran Guerra | Cultura | EL PAÍS
> 
> no veo yo mucho que si han fusilado a 24 por un motin de 80000 les quite las ganas de desertar sin nisiquiera ir (que porcentaje seria 24 personas de 80000 de posibilidades y eso estando en guerra)
> 
> ...



No te enteras. Si tú ves, en esto y en todo, que el que la hace la paga.....no la haces.

Solo la hace el que sabe que le sale gratis, bien porque no le pueden pillar, bien porque aunque le pillen, no le hacen nada.

En una guerra se podrán ir algunos, seguro, pero lo primero que hacen los países limítrofes es cerrar las fronteras, para evitar la avalancha.

Y si te quedas, peleas en cuanto veas fusilar a uno. Los otros 23 sobran.

Tienes tu los huevos muy gordos cuando el fusil está lejos. Pero me conozco el paño. Tú eres de los que corren hacia el frente dejando un reguero de diarrea.

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (31 Dic 2018)

especialista dijo:


> Abascal, diría que es una mujer travesti y homosexual, si con eso ganase las elecciones, como todos los políticos.
> 
> 
> A ver cuando entendéis, que para entrar en una banda de ladrones tienes que demostrar saber robar, si no no te dejan entrar en la banda (partido político).
> ...



El que robe, a la cárcel. Ahí tienes a medio PP en el trullo.

Alguien tiene que hacer compañía a los golpistas catalanes, etarras, puteros cocainómanos de los ERES....

Dejad de excusaros en la corrupción para seguirnos metiendo la agenda NWO por el culo.

Ladrones hay en TODOS los partidos, y en cuanto uno de ellos se acerca a tocar pelo, se le arriman todos los mismos ladrones que antes estaban en el anterior partido de gobierno.

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BudSpencer (31 Dic 2018)

Ayn Randiano ya chochea.

Somos muchos los que no hicimos la mili y con la madurez llegamos a la conclusión de que es necesaria. La mili en su momento era bastante pérdida de tiempo pero deberíamos volver a implantarla con importantes modificaciones para formar auténticos militares.

Un pueblo militarizado es un pueblo con capacidad de defensa y soberano sobre su país.


----------



## t_chip (31 Dic 2018)

Voodoo dijo:


> 23 de 800000 mas bien eso te lleva a intentarlo, lo dicho el cine americano hace mucho daño en los niños
> 
> las probabilidades de ser fusilado en esa guerra eran bajisimas, no te digo ya en una actual en un pais de la union europea
> 
> ...



Segun tu propio argumento: 110.000 bajas, ningún avance...?y aún pones en duda que la gente va al frente cuando se le manda?

Simplemente en posiciones sin avance, te atrincheras o te retiras, pero todos a jugar.


!!Cuanto daño ha hecho la propaganda pacifista!!

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (31 Dic 2018)

Voodoo dijo:


> y 80000 que se amotinaron y 23 fusilamientos, aun crees que en cuanto fusilen a uno todos van a seguir estando deacuerdo en ser enviados a morir asi porque si?
> 
> ---------- Post added 31-dic-2018 at 12:27 ----------
> 
> eso solo pasa en el cine patriotero americano



Yo lo que te dije es que en una guerra, la pena de muerte se reinstaura en horas, en respuesta a tu afirmación de que "ya no hay pena de muerte"

Me da a mí que el que está preocupado por qué la apliquen a quien no quiera ir al frente es más tuya que mía.

Y que la aplican, ya te digo yo que si.

?Que aún así alguien no quiere ir?....pues paredón y un votante menos de Podemos.

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (31 Dic 2018)

t_chip dijo:


> !!Cuanto daño ha hecho la propaganda pacifista!!



Muchisimo daño.

causo 50 millones de muertos en la ultima guerra mundial...oh wait.


----------



## t_chip (31 Dic 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Muchisimo daño.
> 
> causo 50 millones de muertos en la ultima guerra mundial...oh wait.



?También eres de los que creen que puede no haber guerras?

Tu chocheo aumenta por momentos.

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 31-dic-2018 at 13:43 ----------




Voodoo dijo:


> la union europea discrepa (a no ser que españa quiera ser expulsada y si ya debe billones a la ue) con suerte para españa acabaria como algun pais africano
> 
> a mi no me pilla, yo supero la edad de reservista obligatorio (que es de 18 a 25 y con sus objeciones y formas de dejar de dejar de serlo sin superar la edad)



La UE no puede ni quiere expulsar a España. 



?No has oído nunca eso de "si te debo un millón, tengo un problema, pero si te debo 100.000 millones, el problema lo tienes tu"?

Y en caso de guerra, la economía pasa a ser....de guerra, y no se devuelve un € ni a Dios. 

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Artozqui (31 Dic 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Trevijano en su célebre intervención en Antena 3 dijo que el Referendum de la OTAN había sido una de las mayores indignidades cometidas por el pueblo español, que había votado "Sí" a pertenecer a una alianza militar.
> 
> Con VOX es posible votar por el regreso de la ESCLAVITUD AL ESTADO que supone la Mili.
> Para colmo los que votan VOX votan por la ESCLAVITUD AJENA, no por la propia, ya que la Mili era para los que cumplían 18 años, que hasta ese momento no podían votar.



1-Nunca entendí ese razonamiento de Trevijano. Formar una alianza militar entre grupos/regiones/países afines,colindantes,con grandes lazos culturales,religiosos,comerciales será siempre un inmenso avance,para coordinarse y así disminuir gastos y aumentar eficiencia y eficacia militar. Otra cosa es que la OTAN no haya sido ni hoy sea eso. 
Tampoco entendí a Trevijano cuando reprochaba al pueblo español votar SÍ OTAN diciendo que nunca en la historia un pueblo ha votado militarizarse más.¿Cómo que no? ¡Muchísimas veces!

2-Tampoco admito el razonamiento anti-mili de lo injusto e indigno de que el Estado te robe X meses de tu vida. ¡Pero si el put. Estado nos obliga a trabajar para él y su ladronerío parasitismo e ineficiencias la mitad de nuestra vida laboral! *¡La mitad de nuestra vida laboral!*. No digo que sea justo,pero,frente a esa enorme extorsión estato-funcionarial, ¿a qué viene rasgarse las vestiduras porque el Estado nos arrebate por ejemplo 6 meses?


----------



## Artozqui (31 Dic 2018)

Voodoo dijo:


> Sólo falta que te envie a morir por los intereses de los ricos y lobbys de las armas
> 
> quiza sea injusto si solo los que no estan exentos estando por encima de la constitucion y los que pueden pagar para no hacerlo o directamente hijos de los mandos del ejercito no vayan a ir



¡Jesús,qué matraca con lo de ricos y pobres! ¿De verdad que todo lo razonas según esa simplona distinción ricos/pobres? ¡Qué envidia! Así todo se simplifica,ya no te tienes que romper la cabeza.Lastima que la realidad sea mucho más compleja,y a veces opuesta a ese planteamiento simplón.
Además,aquí no estamos hablando de que te obliguen a ir a una guerra que aborrezcas o que sea sólo para defender a ciertas oligarquías. Aquí estamos hablando simplemente de que el Estado establezca o no un tiempo de cierto aprendizaje militar,ya sea voluntario u obligado.Solo eso


----------



## los propios dioses (31 Dic 2018)

El tchip es un verdadero pedazo de mierda criminal.
La forma más abyecta de esclavitud que ha habido en la historia es la conscripción militar.


----------



## Gigatr0n. (31 Dic 2018)

Este hilo es un auténtico despropósito. Se trata tan solo de descalificar a alguien que ha cambiado de parecer con los años, ¿es tan raro? yo hice el servicio militar a regañadientes, era contrario al mismo, lo he sido durante años, y lo seguiré siendo, salvo que se articule un servicio militar más racional.

De todas formas, el Sr. Abascal, siendo partidario de restaurar dicho SM, lo tiene crudo, él mismo lo ha reconocido en más de una ocasión, porque la corriente dominante en VOX es contraria a la restauración del mismo. De hecho, en el programa se contempla la consideración de los militares de tropa y marinería que cumplan más de 20 años en el ejército de cara a que cuenten con puntos para cuerpos y fuerzas de seguridad del Estado, por lo tanto este debate está de más si se basa tan solo en el deseo de una persona.

Por otra parte, todos somos esclavos de nuestras contradicciones, y los políticos más todavía. Todos podemos recordar contradicciones de Suárez, González (la de la OTAN, que no fue baladí), Aznar (mogollón de ellas), ZP (el lider en contradicciones), Rajoy (no anda escaso), y si hubiera más, seguiríamos y seguiríamos.

Y visto este tema por los posibles votantes de VOX que dejen de serlo, creo que es irrelevante, como lo fue en tantos casos, algunos de más enjundia, con los presidentes que hemos tenido.

Ante tal irrelevancia, pienso que el CM que inició este hilo no va a recibir los honorarios esperados.

Espero que al CM le paguen bien estos trabajillos.


----------



## Mineroblanco (31 Dic 2018)

No me imagino a Cuñascal defendiendo una trinchera.


----------



## Billy Ray (31 Dic 2018)

Arretranco_70 dijo:


> Yo con 28 años defendía el aborto en casi todos los supuestos.
> 20 años después, prohibiría el aborto en casi todos los supuestos.
> 
> Y es que la vida te enseña unas cuantas cosas.
> ...



No le ha contestado, me parece. Cuando le dan donde le duele el señor randiano se hace el sueco...

Dice que es tirador, pero no ha disparado un CETME en su vida. No al menos como lo hicimos los que tuvimos que hacerlo, recibiendo la instrucción previa, tanto teórica como práctica necesaria. 
No sabe de lo que habla, no ha estado en el ejercito, no sabe nada pero suelta estas basuras kilométricas que parecen lo que no són.

Antes de tocar un CETME cargado con munición real se pasa un periodo de adiestramiento intensivo y ferreo, NO TIENES NI PUTA IDEA.


----------



## t_chip (31 Dic 2018)

Voodoo dijo:


> no puede?
> 
> En primer lugar, vamos a ver cómo influiría en las cuentas del Estado. Los tipos de interés de la Deuda Pública subirían a los que teníamos con la peseta (un 15%) o incluso algo más, lo que haría que el coste en intereses de esa nueva deuda se multiplicara por 5 y fuera inasumible para las arcas del Estado.
> 
> ...



Por todos esos desastres que vaticina ese profesor bacterio del que hablas no nos echan ni de coña. El desastre sería tanto para ellos.....como para nosotros.

Pero vamos, que los británicos se van de motu propio....o sea, que tan desastre igual no es.


La UE manda mientras nos sea más gravoso desobedecer que pasar de ellos.....y ya te digo yo que en caso de guerra, a la UE se le hace una pedorreta con carcajada general, se le da la espalda y seguimos a lo nuestro.

Y ellos rabian un poco, patalean, y se van a comer un kebab.

Y la sublevación por descenso de gasto, en caso de ser, sería de moros, podemitas y 4 más. Se les detiene, deporta....!y menos hijoputas que aguantar!

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (31 Dic 2018)

Billy Ray dijo:


> No le ha contestado, me parece. Cuando le dan donde le duele el señor randiano se hace el sueco...
> 
> Dice que es tirador, pero no ha disparado un CETME en su vida. No al menos como lo hicimos los que tuvimos que hacerlo, recibiendo la instrucción previa, tanto teórica como práctica necesaria.
> No sabe de lo que habla, no ha estado en el ejercito, no sabe nada pero suelta estas basuras kilométricas que parecen lo que no són.
> ...



Tiro con CETME C todos los años. Prestado.

Si pillo uno bueno meto todos los tiros en el diametro de un plato. 50 metros. 3 posiciones.


----------



## t_chip (31 Dic 2018)

Voodoo dijo:


> Existe una forma de que no hayan guerras
> 
> si los generales, sargentos y sus familiares tuvieran que ir en primera linea no habrian guerras
> 
> ...



Esos que insinuas, además de mentira, es muy feo.

Los hijos de los mandos del ejército van todos en fila y a primera línea.


El clero también va, pero no, lógicamente, a pegar tiros. Solo un merluzo como tú pediría eso, cagabandurrias.

Y los hijos de los ricos, pues irá el que quiera, igual que en los "paraísos" comunistas los hijos de la nomenclatura se libran de todos los marrones. No vendas motos, que en los países comunistas, que son los que a ti te gustan, también hay guerras, gañán podemita.



Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 31-dic-2018 at 20:54 ----------




Voodoo dijo:


> una cosa lleva a la otra (aunque luego te tires siendo el chofer del general toda tu mili)



Loj ricoh...gñe.
loj pobreh...gñe...
Loj curah....gñe...

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 31-dic-2018 at 20:56 ----------




Proudhombre dijo:


> El tchip es un verdadero pedazo de mierda criminal.
> La forma más abyecta de esclavitud que ha habido en la historia es la conscripción militar.



?Hay miedito, pelanas?

Vete a sacarle brillo al fusil y a las hebillas de los correajes, que luego te paso revista, comemierdas.

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 31-dic-2018 at 20:59 ----------




Mineroblanco dijo:


> No me imagino a Cuñascal defendiendo una trinchera.



Ni yo a ti doblando el lomo en un trabajo honrado, parásito, pero seguro que me vas a decir que lo tienes y no vives de subsidios.

?A que si, gañán?

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Billy Ray (31 Dic 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Tiro con CETME C todos los años. Prestado.
> 
> Si pillo uno bueno meto todos los tiros en el diametro de un plato. 50 metros. 3 posiciones.



Sin instrucción en orden de combate, ser buen tirador de poligono no sirve de nada en la guerra.

Esto es algo que pasó en mi compañía al poco de recibir destino después de la jura. Nos juntó en el campo el sargento y preguntó quienes eran cazadores y sabian disparar armas de fuego. Salieron un par todo orgullosos y el sargento les pidió que mostraran la posición ideal de tiro al resto, como encarar y posicionar el cuerpo y eso. Luego les palmeó la espalda y les dijo que eso no valía para una mierda en la guerra y que se volvieran a sentar.

Sin instrucción de combate un arma no sirve para casi nada. Y la guerra hoy día, y desde hace mucho tiempo, no es cosa de uno solo. Un soldado y su fusil son como un tornillo o una rueda de un vehículo o una máquina, solo una parte de algo que debe de funcionar COLECTIVAMENTE.

Por eso es necesario el ejercito, sin el estamos INDEFENSOS.


----------



## qbit (1 Ene 2019)

Lo que más me molesta es que Vox se ha apropiado, ha copiado, buena parte del discurso patriota de DN, pero mezclándolo con otras medidas prosistema que en la práctica lo hacen inviable.



AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Como dijo Robert A Heinlein:
> 
> Si un Estado tienen que recurrir a levas forzosas para defenderse es que no encuentra suficientes habitantes para defenderlo voluntariamente.
> 
> ...



Pero eso es en un país normal. En España, en donde se lleva décadas desde el régimen intentando que la gente se avergüence y que rechace a España, no se puede aplicar ese criterio. Ese criterio hay que aplicarlo en un país que cuide a sus nacionales y que al menos no les intente inculcar el autoodio y autovergüenza nacional.


----------



## t_chip (1 Ene 2019)

Voodoo dijo:


> «Los húngaros somos francos cuando hablamos, nos gusta ser sinceros, sin pelos en la lengua y por eso cuando damos nuestras opiniones, sea la pena capital o la inmigración, somos sinceros», se escudó. Sobre la pena de muerte defendió su derecho a debatir y aunque garantizó que toda revisión de la legislación se realizará respetando el derecho comunitario también dejó claro que si debe actuar lo hará. «No hay nada que se haya convertido en la Biblia, todo es revisable», aseguró. «La Comisión Europea entiende que *el Gobierno húngaro no tiene planes concretos para reintroducir la pena capital pero si lo hiciera o diera pasos velaremos para que Hungría cumpla con sus obligaciones. No nos temblará la mano», advirtió el vicepresidente Frans Timmermans, que dejó claro, por si alguien tenía dudas, que la pena de muerte vulnera los valores fundamentales europeos y que una violación podría desencadenar sanciones contra Hungría *en forma de la retirada del derecho de voto en el Consejo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-ene-2019 at 01:36 ----------
> 
> ...



España no es Hungría.

Por eso a Hungría la amenazan con irse y recula (que ya sabían que iban a dar para atrás y algo habrán obtenido a cambio), y a GB le impiden hacer su propia política migratoria, y se van ellos.

La UE, simplemente, no puede permitirse que España salga, ni que quiebre. 

Veo que la pena de muerte os asusta sobremanera. Esta bien que dejes tan claro cuál es el camino para disciplinaros. Sabía que teníais menos huevos que un rebaño de ovejas, pero habéis superado mis expectativas.

Tratar con cobardes es risible y predecible.


Doble esfuerzo en esa direccion. Creo que la pena de muerte deja de ser una opción.....para convertirse en una obligación.

?Que opinas de retransmitirla?




Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vorsicht (1 Ene 2019)

Como bien dices, es otra mierda de sociólogo analfabeto engañando gilipollas.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Ene 2019)

No, si tonto no es. Da el pego al hablar y tal.

Pero tampoco es un genio.

Me recuerda...a PIT.

Y desde luego ambos PIT y Abascal son mucho mas inteligentes que sus fanboys,


----------



## dabuti (4 Ene 2019)

¿Va a hacer la mili ahora este caradura estafador?


----------



## t_chip (5 Ene 2019)

Voodoo dijo:


> españa es un pais pig hungria no lo es
> 
> tambien pertenece a los STUPID y a nosecuantos terminos peyorativos en la ue y hungria no lo hace
> 
> ...



Guauuu...."La UE quiere echar a España y no a Hungría, porque España es un país PIG y STUPID y Hungría no."

Jejeje. !Que argumentos de parvulito sorbemocos!....eso sí, con un corta-pega extenso, que de imagen de saber leer.

?Eso es todo?

Venga, vuelvete a jugar al fortnite, que aquí no cuelan tus milongas.

Si España se sale, Europa quiebra. Y más ahora que GB se va.

Estudia mas entre paja y paja.


Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 05-ene-2019 at 01:03 ----------




Voodoo dijo:


> si, pero hoy no...................



?Duele el culo en la zona de Andalucía?

Pues eso no es nada. S. A. no haría la mili, pero a ti te va a meter la bayoneta por el culo.

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (5 Ene 2019)

Voodoo dijo:


> los paises pig son una carga para la ue la comparacion con hungria era para ver si tenias neuronas (ya veo que no) si un pais como ese no quiere que le expulsen de la ue imaginate uno que debe billones a la union
> 
> como os gusta a los panchinazis hablar de penetraciones, seguro que querias hacer la mili para jugar a la galleta y retozar en el barro con los soldaditos
> 
> ...



Jejeje....!! Que tonto eres!!.....llamando PIG a tu propio país...como quieren los ingleses...

?A quien crees que vende Alemania, idiota?
Justo lo que quieren es que te endeudes con ellos. Así dirigen tus politicas. Y te colocan su producción.... TOOOOONTOOO 

Y si te vas es cuando les jodes. 
?Tu crees que la UE quiere que se vaya GB?....están acojonados por si cunde el ejemplo con España e Italia.
!!TOOOOONTOOO!!!

Pigs...gñe...ejpulsionh....gñe....neuronah...gñe....er jueveh...gñe....abajcal.....gñe....la milih....gñe

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (5 Ene 2019)

Voodoo dijo:


> pig es como lo llama toda la ue, alemania no vende a nadie mas...............
> ya has visto las condiciones que pone gb las mismas que estando dentro de la ue, no sera para ellos tan malo estar alli, italia otro pais pig de los que debe mucho a la ue y nada mas salir corralito
> 
> hetalandia,sorojjjjj,venesuela,rojojjj, la hue ejjjta hacojonada.........
> ...



Ya solo me faltaba que un deficiente que se cree a Pablo Iglesias venga a explicarme lo que significa PIG!!!

?Y que significa IBI?.....?y RTVE?

Anda soplapollas, tira por ahí a copipastear diálogos de barrio sésamo en los sms de la tuerka!

Pigs...gñe....loh...ricoh...gñe....lo povreh....gñe...

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cold (5 Ene 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Respeto más a Ortega Smith: Ese por lo menos ha sido militar profesional.



Solo un apuntar un detalle.

Ortega Smith hizo la mili de voluntario, no fué militar profesional.


----------



## t_chip (5 Ene 2019)

---------- Post added 05-ene-2019 at 20:33 ----------




Voodoo dijo:


> has entendido que son los paises pig para europa (bueno aunque me parece que no sabes leer)
> 
> sorojjjj,venesuela,chalet,(iran ya no porque paga a babascal) muherejjj rojjojjj,hetalandia, todojjj lojj paisejjj compran a ejjjpaña hindependentijjjtajjj, la phena de muerte bolbera en kualquier momento (me lo ha dicho mi amo babascal)
> 
> ...



?Ahora la consigna que tenéis es acusar a VOX de los mismo que se le probado a Potemos?

Nanzish....gñe....Maduroh presidenteh....gñe....abajcal....mili....loh curah....gñe....loh ricoh....gñe....loh povreh....gñe....culoh hardiendoh....gñe...



Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (6 Ene 2019)

Voodoo dijo:


> Panchinazi con el culo ardiendo
> 
> Sorojjjjj sorojjjjj sorojjjjj sorojjjjj sorojjjjj sorojjjjj sorojjjjj sorojjjjj sorojjjjj sorojjjjj
> 
> ...



Loh ricoh....gñe....loh povreh....gñe.....la mili....gñe....log curah.....gñe....VOXH....GÑE.....AY AY AY....GÑE.....

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## los propios dioses (6 Ene 2019)

tchip, qué tonto eres cabrón.


----------



## t_chip (6 Ene 2019)

Proudhombre dijo:


> tchip, qué tonto eres cabrón.



Ereh tontoh....gñe....queh guay somoh loh rojoh...gñe....mah negros que hayh pocoh....gñe.... Maduroh guapoh....gñe...

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (6 Ene 2019)

t_chip dijo:


> ---------- Post added 05-ene-2019 at 20:33 ----------
> 
> ?Ahora la consigna que tenéis es acusar a VOX de los mismo que se le probado a Potemos?
> 
> ...



Le han dejado el culo rosado, fracasaete. Retírese y conserve una pizca de dignidad


----------



## eL PERRO (6 Ene 2019)

Un motivo mas por el cual Abascal tiene que dimitir como presidente del partido y retirarse a un plano segundon, para que ORTEGA SMITH sea el presidente.

El no se escaqueo de la mili, sino que se presento como voluntario al cuerpo mas jodido de todos, el de los boinas verdes.


----------



## t_chip (6 Ene 2019)

Harkonen dijo:


> Le han dejado el culo rosado, fracasaete. Retírese y conserve una pizca de dignidad



?Tu eres el palmero de esos dos, o solo el multinick de alguno de ellos?

Tira a hacer puñetas, tontaina!!

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (6 Ene 2019)

Voodoo dijo:


> ese panchinazi no tiene dignidad, es mas no sabe ni lo que significa tenerla



Dignidah.....gñe.....nazi....gñe....loh ricoh....gñe....loh povreh....gñe....robolusion....gñe...pasameh er canutoh...gñe...

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## superprogre (6 Ene 2019)

*Aliso Rosenbaumiano*: caga los hilos que te parezca, tu mundo liberalmason se desploma delante de tus narices, no podras detener el colapso de algo que no tiene cimientos.


----------



## Turgot (7 Ene 2019)

Pero la camiseta de la legión queda bien en las fotos


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Ene 2019)

Turgot dijo:


> Pero la camiseta de la legión queda bien en las fotos



Es como si yo me visto de motero y me saco fotos sobre una Harley.


----------



## Kyle Reese (24 Ene 2019)

Yo también fui un escaqueador. Una prórroga de estudios, al finalizar esta me declaré objetor, poco después abolieron el servicio militar.

En vez de la mili, yo pasé un añito en Dublín, libremente elegido pero con responsabilidades y "haciéndome mayor" allí. Mis padres estaban en contra.

Y no engañé a los españoles como Abascal.

Taluec.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 Feb 2019)

Santiago Abascal, el cobarde que no hizo ‘la mili’, quiere que soldados españoles intervengan militarmente en Venezuela


----------



## eL PERRO (22 Feb 2019)

Ese va a ser el comodin de mierda para todo a partir de ahora?

Osea como te insultaban los etarras en tu pueblo por ser pepero, todas las mierdas de funcivago gorron y farsante que hayas hecho durante el resto de tu vida, estan perdonadas.

Que CMS de mas mala calidad


----------



## rush81 (22 Feb 2019)

Arrepentidos los quiere el Señor.
Pinchas en hueso aynd.


----------



## dabuti (2 Mar 2019)

Ya verás el día del debate a ver qué dice este caradura vividor cuando media España se entere de que no cumplió con su puta patria.

PATRIOTA DE HOJALATA.


----------



## Mineroblanco (2 Mar 2019)

Cuando yo era joven casi todos los que podían librarse de hacer la mili se libraban. Eso es comprensible, había que estar un año haciéndola, sin cobrar prácticamente nada. Pero si te libraste de hacer la mili, empleando una de las causas de exención que existían, no puedes ahora decir que hay que volver a establecer la mili obligatoria. Hay que tener un mínimo de coherencia entre lo que dices y lo que haces.


----------



## Hippy Lollas (2 Mar 2019)

Para lucir la camiseta del glorioso Ejército Español hay que haberse chupado, al menos, nueve meses de guardias y de limpiar letrinas.


----------



## Insurgencia (2 Mar 2019)

Lógicamente si eres antimilitarista el tipejo te tiene que causar una repugnacia infinita, es el típico que durante la guerra hubiese hecho reclutas forzosas de pobres para que se maten entre ellos mientras él fumando un puro desde su cómodo despacho.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (7 Mar 2019)

Abascal vestido de Tercio


----------



## Insurgencia (7 Mar 2019)

Ayn Randiano, sabes que los voxeros acaban de hacer "un Stalin" en las redes al acusado de pederastia en sus filas, el cual tenía un cargo provincial.

Vox borra de las redes sociales todo rastro de su presidente en Lleida, detenido por delitos contra la libertad sexual

Es como en 1984, ese tío ya nunca ha existido.


----------



## eL PERRO (7 Mar 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Abascal vestido de Tercio



Pero que miserable hijo de puta... dandoselas de valeroso español del medievo, un miserable cobardon de mierda que se escaqueaba de la mili..


----------



## eL PERRO (7 Mar 2019)

Insurgency dijo:


> Ayn Randiano, sabes que los voxeros acaban de hacer "un Stalin" en las redes al acusado de pederastia en sus filas, el cual tenía un cargo provincial.
> 
> Vox borra de las redes sociales todo rastro de su presidente en Lleida, detenido por delitos contra la libertad sexual
> 
> Es como en 1984, ese tío ya nunca ha existido.



Y es por estas cosas por las que ese partido de mierda es algo de lo que no te puedes fiar ni lo mas minimo.

Se te ha colado un delincuente en tus filas y no lo sabias? Pues vale. Tan sencillo como salir a dar la cara y decir señores, si, estan en lo cierto, se los habia colado un delincuente. Ahora que lo sabemos, el tipejo ha sido suspendido de militancia, expulsado del partido, y retirado de todos sus cargos. Sentimos lo ocurrido y a partir de ahora comprobaremos el expediente penal de nuestros candidatos.

Pues no. Callan como putas, meten toda la mierda bajo la alfombra y pretenden hacer como si no hubiera ocurrido nada de nada. 

Tipica actitud de corrupto criminal de mierda que a las primeras de cambio ya te esta diciendo a la puta cara que te va a mentir, te va a engañar y te va a tomar por gilipollas.


----------



## eL PERRO (7 Mar 2019)

Insurgency dijo:


> Lógicamente si eres antimilitarista el tipejo te tiene que causar una repugnacia infinita, es el típico que durante la guerra hubiese hecho reclutas forzosas de pobres para que se maten entre ellos mientras él fumando un puro desde su cómodo despacho.



Pues yo soy militarista al 10000% y te aseguro que a mi este fariseo hijo de puta me ofende mucho mas de lo que le pueda ofender a cualquier jipi rojo.

Precisamente porque alguien que de verdad esta a favor de los ejercitos, es alguien con valores y con sentido del honor. Alguien que si su pais lo llama a filas, ACUDE SIN RECHISTAR, porque el simple hecho de ponerse el uniforme ya es un orgullo. Aunque luego solo fregue retretes. Despues si quiere que se queje y haga todo lo posible por mejorar los ejercitos, mejorar la mili, y hacer todo lo posible porque el ejercito se convierta en aquello que el cree que debe de ser. Pero si te llaman, CUMPLE CON TU PUTO DEBER.

Pero que un niño pijo funcivago de mierda se escaqueara de la mili como una rata y que ahora vaya dandoselas de super patriota disfrazandose con un morrion y dandoselas de guerrero, es para darle 2 ostias y mandarlo a tomar por el ojo del culo. Que cosa mas falsa de tio.


----------



## OYeah (7 Mar 2019)

Buen hilo.


----------



## dabuti (7 Mar 2019)




----------



## Engendro Racional (7 Mar 2019)

Tras la llegada de la regeneración política llamada Potemos, todavía más inmigracionista y hembrista que la PPSOE, llega la regeneración Poch, todavía más atlantista, neo-liberal y contrario a las libertades civiles que la PPSOE: VOX: por favor, no disparen al pianista - La Tribuna de España

Impresionante.


----------



## Insurgencia (7 Mar 2019)

Engendro Racional dijo:


> Tras la llegada de la regeneración política llamada Potemos, todavía más inmigracionista y hembrista que la PPSOE, llega la regeneración Poch, todavía más atlantista, neo-liberal y contrario a las libertades civiles que la PPSOE: VOX: por favor, no disparen al pianista - La Tribuna de España
> 
> Impresionante.



La baraja es suya y se juega como ellos quieren.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (7 Mar 2019)

Entre esto, la denuncia contra Josele de la Tribuna de España, su larga carrera en el _Pepé_, y la *CONTINUA* presencia en los medios de VOX, cada día me inspiran menos confianza Abascal y el partido en general. Está subiendo un olor a disidencia controlada que no veas...y no dejan de resonar en mi cabeza las palabras de Josep Oliu, *presidente del Banco Sabadell*: "hace falta un Podemos de derechas".


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (7 Mar 2019)

Típico Catalán Agarrao dijo:


> Entre esto, la denuncia contra Josele de la Tribuna de España, su larga carrera en el _Pepé_, y la *CONTINUA* presencia en los medios de VOX cada día me inspiran menos confianza Abascal y el partido en general. Está subiendo un olor a disidencia controlada que no veas...y no dejan de resonar en mi cabeza las palabras de Josep Oliu, *presidente del Banco Sabadell*: "hace falta un Podemos de derechas".



Talmente....

Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA 98


----------



## OYeah (7 Mar 2019)

Buen hilo pero la mili voluntaria hay que ponerla de nuevo, y exigirla a inmigrantes que quieran la nacionalidad.

Y a funcionarios, y nos quitábamos de encima al 99% de las charos, son insoportables.


----------



## Teknos (7 Mar 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Además Abascal es motero de pro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




O sea que si no has montado en un patinete no puedes vender patinetes. Es esa la lógica?


----------



## Mineroblanco (7 Mar 2019)

Vox no llega ni a disidencia controlada. Es prosistema, sin más. Lo que pasa es que hay gente a la que le gusta mucho una parte del sistema, el neoliberalismo económico, pero no otra, el feminismo radical, por ejemplo. Pero va todo junto.


----------



## Insurgencia (7 Mar 2019)

OYeah dijo:


> Buen hilo pero la mili voluntaria hay que ponerla de nuevo, y exigirla a inmigrantes que quieran la nacionalidad.
> 
> Y a funcionarios, y nos quitábamos de encima al 99% de las charos, son insoportables.



La mili "voluntaria" para servir a quien. Al comandante jefe del Atlántico Norte o a las Naciones Unidas Juntitas.

Carne de cañón por cien leuros mensuales.


----------



## OYeah (7 Mar 2019)

Insurgency dijo:


> La mili "voluntaria" para servir a quien. Al comandante jefe del Atlántico Norte o a las Naciones Unidas Juntitas.
> 
> Carne de cañón por cien leuros mensuales.




Para servir a tu puta madre, materialista retrasado.

Si quieres derechos, asume responsabilidades. Que vienen los moros y mariconas como tú sobran.

El que quiera hacer carrera de funcionario, incluyendo la politica, deberia pegarse barrigazos con el Cetme por 6 meses minimo.


----------



## Pabloom (7 Mar 2019)

Sacar el tema de la mili ahora no tiene sentido, lo mismo que entonces no tenía sentido obligar a los chavales a pasar 9 meses haciendo el canelo. 
La mili o se implanta de verdad, con un periodo mínimo de 12-18 meses, en destinos operativos para todo el mundo, aumentando el gasto militar para comprar más material y vehículos, construir nuevos cuarteles, y pagar un sueldo mínimo a los llamados a filas, o seguimos como estamos, con un ejército profesional relativamente pequeño, acorde con nuestras necesidades y sobretodo con lo que estamos dispuestos a invertir en el.


----------



## Insurgencia (7 Mar 2019)

OYeah dijo:


> Para servir a tu puta madre, materialista retrasado.
> 
> Si quieres derechos, asume responsabilidades. Que vienen los moros y mariconas como tú sobran.
> 
> El que quiera hacer carrera de funcionario, incluyendo la politica, deberia pegarse barrigazos con el Cetme por 6 meses minimo.



Los mismos moros que traeis los que habeis estado votando, hijo de la gran puta. Defiéndete tu solito de ellos.


----------



## OYeah (7 Mar 2019)

Insurgency dijo:


> Los mismos moros que traeis los que habeis estado votando, hijo de la gran puta. Defiéndete tu solito de ellos.




Yo no he votado nunca, desgraciado. No creo en la memocracia porque mi voto valdria lo mismo que el tuyo, maricona.


----------



## Insurgencia (7 Mar 2019)

OYeah dijo:


> Yo no he votado nunca, desgraciado. No creo en la memocracia porque mi voto valdria lo mismo que el tuyo, maricona.



Hay que joderse, están los muchachos que peor imposible, no pueden tener ni un trabajo digno para mantenerse ellos mismos, cada vez se lo ponen más difícil con las cuotas de género las jodidas feminazis, y vienes tú a sugerir que les entrenen para pegar tiros en "misiones humanitarias" de la oligarquía internacional por dos reales y un plato de sopa, pues no me da la gana de callarme.


----------



## OYeah (7 Mar 2019)

Que les entrenen para lo que venga, que puede ser ya en cualquier momento. El 90% de los marroquís cogerian las armas por su pais, nosotros no llega ni al 20% creo.

Además, quitaba muchas tonterias, enseñaba disciplina y responsabilidades. ¿Quieres rancho? Pues hazte la cama desgraciado!


----------



## OYeah (7 Mar 2019)

Nos ibamos a quitar a las charos de los teléfonos en pocos años, conforme se fueran muriendo. Da ASCO infinito el tener que hacer cualquier papeleo con esas gordas amargadas malfolladas. Te hunden el dia.


----------



## t_chip (7 Mar 2019)

Pabloom dijo:


> Sacar el tema de la mili ahora no tiene sentido, lo mismo que entonces no tenía sentido obligar a los chavales a pasar 9 meses haciendo el canelo.
> La mili o se implanta de verdad, con un periodo mínimo de 12-18 meses, en destinos operativos para todo el mundo, aumentando el gasto militar para comprar más material y vehículos, construir nuevos cuarteles, y pagar un sueldo mínimo a los llamados a filas, o seguimos como estamos, con un ejército profesional relativamente pequeño, acorde con nuestras necesidades y sobretodo con lo que estamos dispuestos a invertir en el.



Lo que habría que hacer en una hipotética mili es enseñar a los reclutas A OBEDECER, NO A LUCHAR.

A luchar ya aprenderán sobre la marcha si se diera el caso.

Solo faltaba dar conocimientos para usar la violencia a etarras, CDR's, yihadistas, podemitas, okupas, antisistemas y los pocos montones de mierda con orejas e hijos de la gran puta que queden fuera de estos grupos.

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gigatr0n. (7 Mar 2019)

Este hilo es lo más surrealista que he visto en Burbuja, y ya llevo años. ¡ Viva José María Aznar ! ¿no?


----------



## qbit (7 Mar 2019)

dabuti dijo:


>



No son ultraderecha. Los rojos les llamáis ultraderecha porque sois unos memos y a cualquier cosa lo llamáis ultraderecha. Esperanza Aguirre tiene fotos con sudacas y otras medidas que tomó demostrando que no son ni de derecha, y qué decir del de la derecha, que era el más progre del PP.


----------



## Gigatr0n. (8 Mar 2019)

Salvo Rajoy, te tienes que remontar a Felipe Gonzalez, que hizo la IPS. Sanchez no apareció por el cuartel.

¿Qué edad tienen esos futbolistas que dices que hicieron la mili? hace 18 años que la mili desapareció, y ya los últimos años salía muchísima gente excedente de cupo.


----------



## Pabloom (8 Mar 2019)

> Lo último que habría que hacer en una hipotética mili es enseñar a los reclutas A OBEDECER, NO A LUCHAR.
> 
> A luchar ya aprenderán sobre la marcha si se diera el caso.
> 
> Solo faltaba dar conocimientos para usar la violencia a etarras, CDR's, yihadistas, podemitas, okupas, antisistemas y los pocos montones de mierda con orrjas e hijos de la gran puta que queden fuera de estos grupos.





Eso ya ha pasado, es más, tengo entendido que hubo una época en la que en ETA sólo querían a los que hubiesen hecho el servicio militar, así que en ese sentido dudo que puedas evitar que se te cuele algún desgraciado, ya sea en en la mili o en el ejército profesional, que utilice lo aprendido allí para hacer el hijoputa.

Lo que digo es que hoy en día no se puede meter a miles de chavales en unos barracones con literas, cobrando 5 € al mes, haciendo cuatro semanas de instrucción y perdiendo el resto del tiempo entre guardias y limpiando el cuartel.


Si queremos mili hay que hacerla digna.
-Con cuarteles decentes y modernos, no cuchitriles.
-Con equipos y vehículos nuevos, no con material cutre y con vehículos que se pasan más tiempo en el taller que circulando
-Con una instrucción como Dios manda, adaptada a los tiempo actuales, participando en maniobras con ejércitos de otros países, no una mili consistente en pegar cuatro tiros en el campo + una semana de orden cerrado para jurar bandera y el resto del tiempo dedicado a escaquearse.


Y luego habría que compensar de alguna manera a la gente, lo primero con un sueldo, aunque sea el sueldo mínimo ; y después darles la portunidad de cursar o de completar estudios mientras estén en filas, preferencia para optar a la función pública...no sé, algo por el estilo.


Los tiempos han cambiado joder, la mili de la obediencia ciega, del típico enchufado que destinaban a conductor del coronel o a cocina, podría funcionar en tiempos de nuestros padres y abuelos (y funcionaba por que era lo que veníamos arrastrando desde desde los tiempos de la pera) pero hoy ya no, y para volver a eso mejor quedarse como estamos y no recuperar la mili.


----------



## t_chip (8 Mar 2019)

Pues nada.....a ese malote que te pegaba de niño, pagarle las clases de karate...que como total ya era un hijo de puta.....

Eso que dices no te lo crees ni tu.

Al enemigo ni los buenos días, ni enseñarle técnicas, Y MUCHO MENOS LAS TUYAS.

Cuanto menos sepa, mejor.

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (8 Mar 2019)

?Tu que cojones sabrás el porcentaje de ninis en Grecia, Turquía, Israel o Zimbawe?

Por no saber no sabes ni cuantos hay aquí, tonto de los cojones.

Cierra el saco de mierda que tienes bajo la nariz y sigue jugando a la play.

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (8 Mar 2019)

Pues razón de más para que no se enseñe eso en la mili.
En la mili solo se ha de enseñar A OBEDECER.

PD. En el texto que en citaste, había un error. Quise decir que en la mili NO se deberían enseñar técnicas de combate, pero se me coló ahí un "último" que cambia el sentido de la primera frase.

Ya está editado.

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (8 Mar 2019)

Todas esas "estadísticas" me las paso por el forro de los cojones, por manipuladas, por tendenciosas y por estúpidas.

En cualquier caso, relacionar eso (que repito, no me creo) con el hecho de que en esos países haya o no mili obligatoria, es tan coherente como relacionarlo con la moda de llevar barba, con el gusto por la comida salada, o con la longitud de los rabos de las boinas.

Aprende lógica antes de abrir la bocaza, que ni pa mentir vales.

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (8 Mar 2019)

Cuando en España había mili los ninis no existían, mendrugo.

Solo me demuestras tu estupidez.

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Billy Ray (8 Mar 2019)

La guerra es un asunto colectivo en la que sus participantes se juegan la vida. Obligar a gente a jugarse la vida y matar a otros requiere de ferrea disciplina y organización, pero ante todo motivación y espíritu de sacrificio. Los ejercitos de mercenarios o de asalariados siempre saldrán derrotados frente a los ejércitos con base popular, con motivaciones nacionales o sentimientos de justicia. 
España ahora carece de ejército, completamente. Es un país desarmado, nuestras FFAA són un ejercito privado que no defiende los intereses nacionales, defiende los intereses de la banca internacional, están mancillando la bandera, la han vendido.
Pero realmente ¿quién tiene ejército propio hoy en día?...


----------



## Billy Ray (8 Mar 2019)

"Loh ricoh"....

Siempre con la gaita de ricos y pobres, cuando luego sois de lo más elitista y clasista. El marxismo histórico es lo que tiene, que no es capaz de explicar la historia sin aludir siempre a la barriga o al bolsillo cuando una y otra vez es el juicio y la cabeza la que siempre las gana.

Y es mentira, ricos y pobres comparten destino y muerte en las guerras, la única diferencia es la cantidad de posesiones que dejan al palmar. Y no hableís de curas exentos de guerras, que en nuestra última guerra bien que sufrieron todas las "circunstancias" inherentes a estas, las guerras. 

Teneís un discurso pasado de moda y barato hasta decir basta. Los ricos se libran de las guerras, si, ¿pero de qué ricos hablamos?. ¿Hablamos de Rockefeller o Rothschild?, por que de esos "ricoh" no hablaís nunca los izquierdosos. Contra esos no decís nunca nada, siempre contra las clases medio pudientes de los paises que les estorban a los que realmente están detrás de vuestras putrefactas ideologías teledirigidas de MIERDA.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (8 Mar 2019)

todas las feministas del PS_E se libraron de la mili y de la prestacion social porque su coño lo valia.

yo hice una prestacion social de 13 meses, todavia estoy esperando que las mujeres de mi quinta hagan sus 13 meses y se acabe con esta brecha que aun esta ahi latente...


----------



## t_chip (8 Mar 2019)

Osea, que si hay mili en tu época, la culpa de que haya ninis es de la mili.

Sí hubo mili en la época de tus padres, la culpa de que haya ninis TAMBIEN es de la mili que hicieron ellos.



?Y si llueve un jueves por la tarde también es culpa de que hubiera mili cuando los tiempos de maricastaña, soplapollas?

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (8 Mar 2019)

!!Pues anda que no han muerto hijos de generales en guerras!!

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (8 Mar 2019)

Loh ricoh.....gñe

Loh povreh....gñe




Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Mar 2019)

t_chip dijo:


> !!Pues anda que no han muerto hijos de generales en guerras!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk



¿Puede aportar usted nos cuantos ejemplos?


----------



## t_chip (10 Mar 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Puede aportar usted nos cuantos ejemplos?



Pues mira, el teniente piloto del f18 que se cayó en la base de Torrejón hace un par de años con la muerte del piloto. Un teniente de 25 años que era hijo de coronel y sobrino de general.


En el accidente del yak 42, con unos 40 muertos hace unos 15 años, al menos uno de ellos era hijo de general, y varios hijos del cuerpo.


Si sigues curioso, sigo investigando. Estos dos se me han ocurrido así a bote pronto.




Para tu información, como en muchas profesiones, en la profesión militar hay sagas familiares, y ninguno se libra de nada por ser hijo de nadie. De hecho, se tiene a gala ir a lo más duro del tomate.

No confundas a hijos de políticos, como George Bush hijo, con los hijos de militares. Unos son getas profesionales y escoria no fichada....los otros son gente que siente su patria.

Logicamente, los hijos de generales, no suelen ser soldados rasos.....igual que los hijos de CEO's y de presidentes de empresas o bancos no suelen ser almaceneros o botones, y no son muchos, igual que no hay muchos generales, pero morir mueren.



?Te quedas ya contento o sigues pensando que buscando en Google vas a saber una mierda de algo que no sea propaganda?

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Insurgencia (10 Mar 2019)

t_chip dijo:


> Pues mira, el teniente piloto del f18 que se cayó en la base de Torrejón hace un par de años con la muerte del piloto. Un teniente de 25 años que era hijo de coronel y sobrino de general.
> 
> 
> En el accidente del yak 42, con unos 40 muertos hace unos 15 años, al menos uno de ellos era hijo de general, y varios hijos del cuerpo.
> ...



Lo que describes no son guerras, son accidentes. Habías dicho hijos de generales que mueren en guerras. 

Stalin no cuenta como general.


----------



## t_chip (10 Mar 2019)

Insurgency dijo:


> Lo que describes no son guerras, son accidentes. Habías dicho hijos de generales que mueren en guerras.
> 
> Stalin no cuenta como general.



El primero en vuelo de entrenamiento para......guerras.


El segundo volviendo de una..
!Ah no....que era "misión de paz"!


?Que mierda hablas de Stalin? El muerto del yak era hijo de un general ESPAÑOL.

Y España no ha estado oficialmente en guerra desde hace 80 años.
?Pretendes que me sepa la filiación familiar de todos los muertos en combate desde los tercios de Flandes a la guerra civil?

?Por que no les pides un listado de la filiación de todos esos muertos a los que afirman SIN TENER NI PUTA IDEA que "nunca muere el hijo de un general"...


?Eres tonto o que?



Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (10 Mar 2019)

Ah, pues lógica aplastante......como los hijos del general Patton murieron de viejos.....pues ningún hijo de general muere en guerra.

Y como en el yak murieron más soldados, que hijos de generales, (casi todo el ejército es soldado, casi nadie es hijo de general, ya que los generales son un porcentaje ínfimo del total de militares), pues "nunca muere el hijo de un general"

Y como los casos que he explicado no fue en una refriega a tiros, sino en sendos accidentes aéreos, uno volviendo de la guerra, y el otro entrenando para ella, pues "nunca muere en una guerra un hijo de general"

?Te suenan los accidentes laborales " in itinere", soplapollas?

Permíteme una pregunta personal.
?Tu te cagas mientras andas, o puedes retener los pedos?

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Insurgencia (10 Mar 2019)

t_chip dijo:


> El primero en vuelo de entrenamiento para......guerras.
> 
> 
> El segundo volviendo de una..
> ...



A ver, que eres gilipollas pero que eso no significa que los demás lo seamos también.

- Primero los militares que murieron, ni estaban combatiendo, ni España estaba en guerra con Afganistán. No sabes distinguir entre gobiernos oficiales y grupos de insurgentes terroristas condenados por la ONU como los talibanes, por lo que vemos.

-Segundo, como eres tan ignorante de desconocer que un hijo de Stalin murió en un campo de prisioneros alemán, tampoco te has parado a pensar que lo decía a modo de advertencia. La culpa es mía por sobreestimar tu intelecto.

Hale, vete a tomar por culo y que tengas una tarde muy jodida.


----------



## t_chip (10 Mar 2019)

Insurgency dijo:


> A ver, que eres gilipollas pero que eso no significa que los demás lo seamos también.
> 
> - Primero los militares que murieron, ni estaban combatiendo, ni España estaba en guerra con Afganistán. No sabes distinguir entre gobiernos oficiales y grupos de insurgentes terroristas condenados por la ONU como los talibanes, por lo que vemos.
> 
> ...



A ver, soplapollas, que fue el subnormal de ZP, de tu cuerda, el que llamaba guerra a lo que el PP llamaba misión de paz.....?ni con el subnormal de tu líder te pones de acuerdo?, ?so tonto.?

Segundo, ni se de Stalin nada más que que era el mayor hijo de la grandísima puta que ha cagado zorra, ni me importa, ni se a que viene que me hables de Stalin en este hilo, tontoloscojones, que tienes menos luces que la letrina del infierno.

Y que tú seas gilipollas no tiene que ver con nada ni con nadie, imbécil, lo eres por mérito propio.

Hala, a cagar.



Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Maxinquaye (11 Mar 2019)

No entiendo a que viene el enfado. Supongo que los que estan atacando a Abascal por esto lo hacen porque no querran que vuelva la mili obligatoria, porque en caso contrario no tendria relevancia alguna. Porque nadie ataca entonces a Ortega Smith que si la hizo? No podian haberse buscado un argumento mejor?.


----------



## dabuti (4 Abr 2019)

Se lo están recordando en la tele........................
Dani Mateo revela el escandaloso secreto del "patriota" Abascal tras proponer recuperar la mili
Dani Mateo desvela el secreto del "patriota" Santiago Abascal


----------



## AzulyBlanco (4 Abr 2019)

Yo no la impondría la verdad.

Pero vamos que yo me saltaba algunas clases de filosofía para jugar al baloncesto, y creo que la filosofia debe ser obligatoria en el bachillerato.


----------



## Saturnin (5 Abr 2019)

Igual que reniega de la política actual y el lleva toda la vida viviendo de ella y ganando grandes cantidades de dinero. Este tio creo que es más falso que un ojo de cristal.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Abr 2019)

*Tema mítico* : - Carta abierta de un soldado a Santiago Abascal


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (10 Abr 2019)

como se libro de la mili carmen calvo?...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (22 Abr 2019)

Abascal quiere proponer la vuelta del servicio militar obligatorio


----------



## t_chip (22 Abr 2019)

?Y tu no decías que en la mili no se hacía nada más que fregajjj?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Jul 2019)

aynrandiano: 0 años cotizados
Error.

Tengo lustros cotizados.

No me valen para nada pero los tengo.


----------



## la_trotona (24 Jul 2019)

Totalmente de acuerdo, es el peor impuesto que puede poner el estado, y aún hay gente que lo defiende.


----------



## D4sser (25 Jul 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> aynrandiano: 0 años cotizados
> Error.
> 
> Tengo lustros cotizados.
> ...




Le querían insultar haciéndole pasar por un nini Sr. Ayn  saque el spray y de lecciones


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 Ene 2020)

Pablo Iglesias hablando de Hitler es como Abascal hablando de las excelencias de la Mili (de la cual él se escaqueó):

Sociedad: - Pablo Iglesias acusa "derecha...mandó división combatir al lado de Hitler"|Único partido parlamentario q fue aliado de Hitler es EL SUYO (PCE inside)


----------



## Ulises 33 (6 Ene 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Abascal quiere proponer la vuelta del servicio militar obligatorio



Esta vez te la colaron y no quieres reconocerlo.


----------



## SPQR (9 Ene 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *Miguel Ángel Blanco* sí hizo su Mili en Burgos, _*antes*_ de meterse a concejal, como cualquier joven normal de los años 90 (yo lo fui) teniendo que hacer previsiones para "quitarse" la Mili de encima y poder seguir con su vida.​​
> 
> 
> ​
> Y el mismo peligro corrían los jóvenes subidos a un *andamio*, metidos en un *pesquero* o *serrando troncos* en el monte, y no por ello nadie les "perdonaba" graciosamente la Mili, que tenían que hacer todos religiosamente...a diferencia del súper patriota Abascal, *escaqueador de la Mili en su juventud y Hazañas Bélicas en su madurez* (imposible mayor demigrancia)



Un recuerdo para Miguel Angel Blanco, ahora que Cum Fraudez y los estómagos agradecidos del Partido ex-Socialista ex-Obrero ex-Español, se acaban de cagar en su memoria -memoria democrática esta sí- el pasado Martes.

Desconocia el dato de que hubiera hecho la mili. Otro dato mas a su favor.

Descanse en paz.


----------



## Nuevoporaqui (10 Ene 2020)

Jajajaja! Ni de coña, para eso no querrían “igualdad”


----------



## Gigatr0n (14 Ene 2020)

Putos fachas de mierda hipócritas de los cojones!!! anda y rabiad, no os queda poco ni ná!


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (3 Feb 2020)

Religión: - VOX PUS DEI quiere recuperar la mili, pero SantiVAGO Escaqueocal pidió tres prórrogas para NO hacerla


----------



## euriborfree (3 Feb 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ​_*Santiago Abascal Conde ha realizado estudios de sociología, habiéndose licenciado por la Universidad de Deusto en 2003.[cita requerida] *_​​​Tampoco sé que alegaría en 1994 para no hacer la Mili. No creo que estuviese ya estudiando Sociología porque si se licenció en 2003 hubiese encesitado entonces 9 añazos para hacer una carrera facilita de 5 años, cosa que me parece excesiva.​​



Segun la wikipedia acabo la carrera en 2003, nadie dijo que los politicos se caracterizaran por su inteligencia, sino por ser "unos listos"

La mili se acabo en el 2001, perfectamente factible, no es imposible que tardara 9 años en sacarla


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (3 Feb 2020)

Sin problemas, yo la haría de nuevo.


----------



## Turgot (3 Feb 2020)

Solo una de las prórrogas fue por la universidad, una de ellas fue POR SER CARGO PÚBLICO


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (3 Feb 2020)

¿Que tiene que ver?

Es como los gilipollas que se quejan de que su médico fuma.

Mezcláis conceptos...


----------



## curvilineo (3 Feb 2020)

A favor de la mili. 

100%

Mili, trabajo o Erasmus, esa son las dos vías que se debería plantear un adolescente.


----------



## BGA (3 Feb 2020)

Por rentabilizar el esfuerzo, copio y pego comentario mío de otro hilo abierto:

Abascal no hizo de joven la mili y con el tiempo, dado el arraigo regionalista y el desarraigo de los jóvenes a causa de un profundo desconocimiento de la realidad del resto de regiones, formula la posibilidad de que la mili "es buena". Han pasado años y no se ve ese evento del mismo modo que cuando tienes veinteypocos, con los estudios a cuestas que cuando eres adulto y filosofas sobre las bondades o desaciertos de la mili pensando en la vertebración de España a partir del conocimiento directo de la juventud del resto de juventudes a lo largo y ancho de la geografía española.

Dicho de otro modo. No ha llegado al Parlamento por prometer que nadie haría la mili, y al contrario, sí ha hablado de hacerla. El resto va por cuenta de sus votantes jóvenes si es que están de acuerdo. ¿Alguna contradicción acaso?. ¿Alguna traición a la palabra dada "una vez" se ve inmerso en la lucha política?. No. ¿Rechazaría el consejo de su médico fumador de dejar de fumar?. Pues eso.

Por contra, tenemos a otro que "sí" llegó al parlamento y a la vicepresidencia de gobierno prometiendo castigar a la "casta". Oiga, no ha pasado apenas tiempo y ahí le tenemos con casoplón en lugar pijo de la sierra madrileña, tres churumbeles -a los que deseo sinceramente la mejor crianza y futuro-, "compañera" familiar en labores de ministra etc... Es decir "casta por partida doble". Si pensaron que al "sistema" hay que demolerlo desde dentro, queda claro que esa familia está dentro... muy dentro. Y como quiera que vivir a cierto ritmo implica acostumbrase a las mieles del éxito (gracias a todos y todas los que y las que creyeron en su compromiso con la gente), habría que pensar que tienen un plan "B" que en cuanto tenga la oportunidad implicará abandonar esa residencia castuzil para volver a Vallecas entre su gente, o al Palacio de la Moncloa si no queda más remedio. Uno se sacrifica por el "pueblo" lo que haga falta...

¿Se trata de dos casos iguales?. Pues no. Uno llega al poder diciendo que es "gente" que luchará contra la casta y acaba siendo casta por partida doble, mientra el "otro" no hizo la mili y con el pasar del tiempo comprende sus bondades.

No hacer la mili no le convierte a uno en antipatriota, y menos tal como está el patio. Otro promete destrozar a la casta y cuando llega el poder se convierte en casta familiar. No él o ella, no. Los dos. Con dos cohones.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Sep 2020)

La mascarilla militar de Abascal causa indignación: “No ha hecho ni la mili”


----------



## Tae-suk (10 Sep 2020)

Lo volvemos a repetir una vez más: VOX no lleva en su programa la reinstauración del servicio militar obligatorio.


PD: voto a VOX y yo tampoco hice la mili, básicamente porque no me dio la gana.


----------



## Turgot (11 Sep 2020)

Abascal propone la mili obligatoria, la misma que él eludió a través de prórrogas - Diario16


----------



## curvilineo (11 Sep 2020)

Como se está poniendo la cosa a nivel internacional, más le vale al ejército contar con reservistas.

Nini = mili

100% con Abascal en este caso.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (11 Sep 2020)

curvilineo dijo:


> Como se está poniendo la cosa a nivel internacional, más le vale al ejército contar con reservistas.
> 
> Nini = mili
> 
> 100% con Abascal en este caso.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (11 Sep 2020)

Y tú Voodo, deberías abrir los ojos y dejar de atacar sólo a VOX. El partido en el que crees y al que defiendes es exactamente lo mismo.


----------



## Nicors (11 Sep 2020)

Vox debería llevarlo en su programa, para jóvenes de ambos sexos.


----------



## Gigatr0n (11 Sep 2020)

Cada día tengo mas claro que el "pobre" -de mente- Apastar es mas tonto que Abundio. No solo por esto de la mili y sus incongluencias, su mujer "La Zorrita Instagramer alicnatina", la estúpida moción de censura y todo lo demás.

Es más que evidente que VOX ha tocado techo y esos 52 escaños que tiene pasarán a la historia. Lo peor es que volverán al partidillo de la Kitchen, Gurtel y demás "cosas bonitas".





Lo siento por @Tae-suk porque ESE SÍ que me creo que vota/apoya a vox como un loco. Los demás solo son unos ovejos totales que se suben al carro de vox porque les dá verguenza reconocer que son votontos del pepé EL PARTIDO CORRUPTO por excelencia. Una auténtica banda CRIMINAL Y MAFIOSA apoyada por auténticos indigentes mentales.



Nicors dijo:


> Vox debería llevarlo en su programa, para jóvenes de ambos sexos.



Si eso! menudas orgías se iban a liar...

La peña estaría deseando que los llamasen a filas. Los móviles iban a echar humo!


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (11 Sep 2020)

Me alegro de oír eso joder. Sabía que no eras un CM al uso, solo has estado engañado.


----------



## la_trotona (11 Sep 2020)

Todos estos liberales que no quieren que el estado les quite su dinero en impuestos, luego muchos quieren que se implante el peor impuesto de todos, tiempo de tu vida en forma de servicio militar; que asco de verdad.
Y si nos la empieza a meter doblada VOX con lo del género y demás (no se sabe bien el moitvo de la salida de Serrano), pues a votar a ADÑ, si éstos también quiere mili, pues a abstenerse o votar partidos minortarios.


----------



## JmDt (11 Sep 2020)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> ¿Qué ejército, el de las narcolanchas en la base militar de las Chafarinas?



Las narco lanchas cuando se aproximan a chafarinas:

No llevan carga, esa carga la recogen en alta mar de buques nodrizas. 
Solo se acercan cuando hay temporal. 
Son expulsadas en cuanto se acercan.
Cuando se les ha detenido o incautado la lancha ha sido cuando se han resistido a ser expulsados, nunca por que llevaran droga en ese momento. 
Los que las llevan en las proximidades de chafarinas No son los pilotos titulares de la enbarcacion para el pase de droga, son gente que solo realiza el mantenimiento y no suelen tener antecedentes. Por lo que solo procede su expulsión.


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (11 Sep 2020)

JmDt dijo:


> Las narco lanchas cuando se aproximan a chafarinas:
> 
> No llevan carga, esa carga la recogen en alta mar de buques nodrizas.
> Solo se acercan cuando hay temporal.
> ...



Todo en orden pues. Voy a acercarme a Egipto con una flota de narcolanchas conocidas,, reincidentes y reconocidas, ya que no hay peligro de ser ametrallado por su ejército, una expulsión y al otro día a proseguir de nuevo.


----------



## JmDt (11 Sep 2020)

Amenaza Fantasma dijo:


> Todo en orden pues. Voy a acercarme a Egipto con una flota de narcolanchas conocidas,, reincidentes y reconocidas, ya que no hay peligro de ser ametrallado por su ejército, una expulsión y al otro día a proseguir de nuevo.



Es lo que realmente pasa yo en su momento propuse disparar con un barrett al motor los motores mas bien, e inutilizarlos que es lo que vale dinero peero no lo permiten las ROES


----------



## Pizti (12 Sep 2020)

Muy bien expuesto. La peña seguira votando igual, pero algunos lo apreciamos.

Por cierto, eres vasco, me equivoco?


----------



## imaginARIO (12 Sep 2020)

¿Pero Ayn al final hizo la mili...o no?


----------



## Turgot (17 Sep 2020)

https://twitter.com/PabloIglesias

Pablete aprovecha el tema


----------



## t_chip (17 Sep 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Voy dando fuentes para cada aseveración:
> 
> *1.* Abascal se escaqueó de la Mili: 7 añazos presentando prórroga tras prórroga en el Gobierno Militar.
> 
> ...



Ayn Randiano, mientes.

Escaquearse es "librase con trampas", y Abascal no hizo ni la menor trampa.

Pidió prórroga por estudios mientras estaba en la universidad, como hicimos todos los que estudiábamos.
Cuando acabó de estudiar, ya no había mili.

Punto.

!!MIENTES Y LO SABES!!

Y más allá de esto ?no se puede cambiar de opinion en 20 años?......?hay que estar, como tú, décadas diciendo las mismas chorradas?

Eres un enfermo mental, tan ávido de atención, que necesitas publicar unos hilos interminables y siempre polémicos para que estemos todos pendientes de ti.

?Nadie te hace caso fuera del foro?

Tú qué dices defender la libertad individual, ?no me permites seguir mi propio juicio a la hora de decidir si moverme en moto o no?

?No puedo tener distintas consideraciones que las tuyas, y valorar más mi tiempo (infinitamente mayor si usas moto que cualquier otro medio de transporte), o mi libertad (infinitamente mayor si usas moto que cualquier otro medio de transporte), o mi diversión (infinitamente mayor si usas moto que cualquier otro medio de transporte), en lugar de la longitud de una vida de mierda como la tuya, cagón, o de una economía de pesetero como la tuya, rata?

?Me merezco que me insultes y me llames infantil o descerebrado por elegir y decidir mi vida según mis propias criterios en lugar de los tuyos?

!Pareces comunista, además de subnormal, valga la redundancia!


----------



## Turgot (17 Sep 2020)

t_chip dijo:


> Y más allá de esto ?no se puede cambiar de opinion en 20 años?......?hay que estar, como tú, décadas diciendo las mismas chorradas?



Todos sabemos que Abascal con veinte años era objetor y antimilitarista

Vete a engañar a otro lado


----------



## t_chip (17 Sep 2020)

Turgot dijo:


> Todos sabemos que Abascal con veinte años era objetor y antimilitarista
> 
> Vete a engañar a otro lado



Nadie sabe eso, porque es mentira.
?Acaso objetó?

NO

!! MIENTES Y LO SABES, ROJO CAGÓN!!

Y, repito, más allá de eso, ?hay que pensar la misma mierda desde que naces hasta que mueres?
Ya sé que a los rojos cagones no os da la neurona para nada más que repetir consignas y mantras de comunista asesino de masas, pero la gente normal (no hace falta ni ser inteligente), evoluciona y cambia con la edad.

!!Se llama ESPABILAR, subnormal!!!

Vete a engañar a los círculos de Podemos. Es el único lugar donde son tan tontos como para creerte.


----------



## juster (17 Sep 2020)

FUERZA ABASCAL !!!


----------



## Turgot (17 Sep 2020)

t_chip dijo:


> Nadie sabe eso, porque es mentira.
> ?Acaso objetó?
> 
> NO
> ...



Abascal pensaba lo mismo entonces que ahora y lo sabes


----------



## t_chip (17 Sep 2020)

Turgot dijo:


> Abascal pensaba lo mismo entonces que ahora y lo sabes



Lo único que se es que los comunistas solo sabéis mentir (propaganda lo llamáis) y asesinar masas (dictadura del proletariado lo llamáis.

Eso es lo que se.


----------



## Pluc (17 Sep 2020)

La última generación que hizo la mili nos ha llevado al desastre, pero la peña empeñada con que hay que hacer la mili como si fuera solución de algo... yo es que flipo.


----------



## t_chip (17 Sep 2020)

Pluc dijo:


> La última generación que hizo la mili nos ha llevado al desastre, pero la peña empeñada con que hay que hacer la mili como si fuera solución de algo... yo es que flipo.



!Que Dios te conserve la vista, porque como tengas que vivir de tu raciocinio.....!


----------



## Tocala sam (17 Sep 2020)

Grande santi provocando bilis en los rojos asquerosos
A mamarla prigres


----------



## Santutxu (17 Sep 2020)

No hizo la mili porque prefirio ofrecer su vida y su sudor al frente del chiringuito que le puso Esperanza en Madrid, que 70.000 boniatos al año son mejor que 1000 pesetas de la mili de la epoca!!


----------



## Pluc (18 Sep 2020)

t_chip dijo:


> !Que Dios te conserve la vista, porque como tengas que vivir de tu raciocinio.....!



¿Podrías extender eso un poquito para que incluso alguien tan cortito como yo pueda entenderlo? Porque por su respuesta parece que no tiene argumentos.

Hasta prueba de lo contrario han mandado - y aún mandan - las generaciones que si han hecho la mili, y parece que nos hemos comido bien ricos más de 50 años de socialismo y decadencia en españistán como para que la supuesta solución a todos los males sea la vuelta de la mili obligatoria.

Que conste que a mí me parecería estupendo que se reinstaurara el servicio militar obligatorio, pero desde luego no veo que sea la solución a nuestra enorme deuda pública o la panacea para todo el lumpen cuyos padres pasan de educar a sus hijos, por citar algunos problemas.

Quizás usted tenga otra visión del asunto y nos pueda iluminar a todos con su verdad absoluta.


----------



## t_chip (18 Sep 2020)

Pluc dijo:


> ¿Podrías extender eso un poquito para que incluso alguien tan cortito como yo pueda entenderlo? Porque por su respuesta parece que no tiene argumentos.
> 
> Hasta prueba de lo contrario han mandado - y aún mandan - las generaciones que si han hecho la mili, y parece que nos hemos comido bien ricos más de 50 años de socialismo y decadencia en españistán como para que la supuesta solución a todos los males sea la vuelta de la mili obligatoria.
> 
> ...



?Que tendrá que ver la mili con la situación actual del país?

Según tú, como el país está mal, y los que lo han dirigido hasta aquí hicieron la mili, ?hacer la mili es malo y no debería plantearse su vuelta?

También todos los que nos gobiernan han hecho la comunión. ?Deberíamos prohibirla porque a ti no te guste cómo está el país?

Los que nos gobiernan saben leer.
?Deberíamos dejar de enseñar a leer a los niños porque a ti no te guste cómo está el país?

?Lo entiendes ya o te hago un croquis?


----------



## t_chip (18 Sep 2020)

Ni carguito ni ostias.

Por estudios y según la ley.

Pero tú miente, que a algún tonto engañaras.


----------



## Redwill (18 Sep 2020)

Joder, valla indignacion que gastas, si semejante charla le pegas por eso, cosa que aplaudo, ahora busca sobre uno que dijo que gastarse 600.000eus en un atico de lujo era algo a desconfiar por parte de un politico y se compra una casa mejor por el mismo dinero.


----------



## Pluc (18 Sep 2020)

t_chip dijo:


> ?Que tendrá que ver la mili con la situación actual del país?
> 
> Según tú, como el país está mal, y los que lo han dirigido hasta aquí hicieron la mili, ?hacer la mili es malo y no debería plantearse su vuelta?
> 
> ...



Usted, y mucha gente como usted, ofrece la mili como solución de todo. Yo solo pongo en evidencia que la última generación que hizo la mili sigue en el poder económico y político y no por ello parece irnos bien, ni parecen ser más honrados, ni atamos los perros con longanizas. Vamos, nada nos indica que por el mero hecho de hacer la mili lo estén haciendo mejor o peor.

Además, me figuro será usted de los mismos que - con bastante acierto - no quieren que los hijos los eduque el estado, no veo cuál será la diferencia con unos niñatos de 18 años.


----------



## t_chip (18 Sep 2020)

Pluc dijo:


> Usted, y mucha gente como usted, ofrece la mili como solución de todo. Yo solo pongo en evidencia que la última generación que hizo la mili sigue en el poder económico y político y no por ello parece irnos bien, ni parecen ser más honrados, ni atamos los perros con longanizas. Vamos, nada nos indica que por el mero hecho de hacer la mili lo estén haciendo mejor o peor.
> 
> Además, me figuro será usted de los mismos que - con bastante acierto - no quieren que los hijos los eduque el estado, no veo cuál será la diferencia con unos niñatos de 18 años.



La mili no es para educar a los que nos gobiernan. Espero, por nuestro bien, que esos sean educados en buenos colegios, donde se les enseñe conocimientos y no se les regalen los títulos ni los doctorados.

Alguien que ha llegado a mandar un país, se supone que es alguien capaz, preparado y presentable, y que ha hecho algo en la vida aparte de pegar carteles en las juventudes de un partido político.
Obviamente eso aquí no pasa. Tenemos en el poder a gente a la que le han regalado su titulación, o con carreras de pinta y colorea, o sin estudios en absoluto, o enfermos mentales. Una sucesión de e tarados, fracasados, mascachapas, impresentables y desviados sexuales.

Lo que falla no es la mili. Es el acceso al poder, que no pone barreras a la basura.


La mili es para que el común de los votantes salgan personas de bien, capaces de pensar en su país antes que en sí mismos, y que no crezcan como la juventud actual, llorones, cagones, vagos, tontos y, lo que es peor, creyéndose especiales y merecedores de algo sin esfuerzo previo.


----------



## t_chip (18 Sep 2020)

Y los daba, digo.

!No a ti, por supuesto, que eres un asno de pura cepa, solo apto para tirar de una noria a base de recibir zurriagazos!


----------



## t_chip (18 Sep 2020)

Todo el que estaba estudiando tenía prórroga si la pedía.

!!TO-DOS, asno mentiroso.

Tres y las que hicieran falta, onagro paleto con mierda por cerebro.


----------



## t_chip (18 Sep 2020)

?Ves como eres tonto?

Entonces, según tú lógica, si alguien que haya hecho una carrera sale un asesino o un ladrón ?nadie debe volver a estudiar una carrera?

Vete con disimulo y deja de demostrar tu retraso, anda.


----------



## t_chip (18 Sep 2020)

Bueno, si eres cargo electo es motivo para que te den licencia del ejército incluido hoy día, seguro que entonces también.

Todo lo que hizo era correcto según la ley, y en su caso, además, según la moral, porque él estaba amenazado por ETA en su pueblo por ser concejal del PP.

Para que no podáis engañar a los jóvenes que nos lean, que sepa todo el mundo que, en esa época, ser concejal en el país Vasco de cuálquier partido no nacionalista, especialmente el PP, era jugarte la vida. Muchos la perdieron, y todos tenían que ir con guardaespaldas.

El PP tenía que traer concejales de fuera del país Vasco para llenar las listas.

!!!FIJATE QUE CHOLLO SE BUSCÓ PARA "LIBRARSE" DE LA MILI, HIJO DE PUTA CAGON DE MIERDA, QUE COMO TE ECHE LA VISTA ENCIMA TE HUNDO EL CRANEO A PATADAS, TE SACO EL CEREBRO CON UNA CUCHARA Y CAGO DENTRO!!!


----------



## Shudra (18 Sep 2020)

Los hilos de Randiano siempre serán lo mejor del puto foro.


----------



## t_chip (18 Sep 2020)

La haría antes de ser concejal, subnormal.

?Que coño tiene que ver eso?


----------



## t_chip (18 Sep 2020)

Gaspar zarrias, gastándose el dinero de los eres andaluces ESTANDO de alto cargo por el PSOE en la Junta de Andalucía.

?Prohibimos el PSOE y eliminamos la junta de Andalucia, SUBNORMAL?

?Que esperas que hagan en la mili con un violador?.....?caparlo?.....?lobotomizarlo?


!!!TOOOOONTOOO!!!

?


----------



## Pluc (18 Sep 2020)

t_chip dijo:


> La mili no es para educar a los que nos gobiernan. Espero, por nuestro bien, que esos sean educados en buenos colegios, donde se les enseñe conocimientos y no se les regalen los títulos ni los doctorados.
> 
> Alguien que ha llegado a mandar un país, se supone que es alguien capaz, preparado y presentable, y que ha hecho algo en la vida aparte de pegar carteles en las juventudes de un partido político.
> Obviamente eso aquí no pasa. Tenemos en el poder a gente a la que le han regalado su titulación, o con carreras de pinta y colorea, o sin estudios en absoluto, o enfermos mentales. Una sucesión de e tarados, fracasados, mascachapas, impresentables y desviados sexuales.
> ...



Estamos de acuerdo. Sin embargo, para eso que dice basta con que la familia haga su trabajo y la sociedad haga el resto dejando de lado el lumpen.


----------



## t_chip (18 Sep 2020)

Pluc dijo:


> Estamos de acuerdo. Sin embargo, para eso que dice basta con que la familia haga su trabajo y la sociedad haga el resto dejando de lado el lumpen.



!Pues no pides tú nada!

Incluso aunque la mayoría de las familias lo hiciera, que no es el caso, quedaría un porcentaje de ellas a falta de intentarlo siquiera.

La mili era el gran igualador. Todo el mundo arrimaba el hombro.


----------



## t_chip (18 Sep 2020)

!!Calla TOOOOONTOOO!!......!!QUE ERES TOOOOONTOOO!!


----------



## t_chip (18 Sep 2020)

No puedes ser tan subnormal. Eres demasiado tonto incluso para ser un bot.


----------



## t_chip (18 Sep 2020)

!La nueva subnormalada del subnormal oficial del foro!

!Y lo repite en cada hilo sobre temas militares!

?El general exento de la guerra?....si, como todos los cincuentones del país.....!!TOOOOONTOOO!!!

?El cura exento de la guerra?......si, como en todos los países y religiones sin excepcion.

?Los ricos exentos de la guerra?
No legalmente. 
?En la práctica si?.....!pues claro, tooonto!....?acaso si tú fueras rico dejarías que tu hijo fuera a zona peligrosa pudiendo sacarlo del país o sobornar a quien fuera?


Hala subnomal, vuelve a por más.

!!!!TOOONTOOO!!!


----------



## t_chip (18 Sep 2020)

?Para la parida de los "cincuentones obligaos" no has encontrado ningún enlace de mierda, que me tienes que mandar a preguntar "a cualquier país en guerra?

A la guerra no va un cincuentón ni a servir bocatas.....!!!!TOOOOONTOOO!!

?De los ricos no tienes nada que contraargumentar?

Bien bien. De tres afirmaciones que te he rebatido dejándote en ridículo, tras buscar en Google solo has encontrado un ejemplo en el mundo de religiosos haciendo la mili (que no la guerra)....y en ERITREA, ojo, que hay que buscarla en el mapa. Solo me rebates una de tres, y con una gilipollez.

!!!TOOOOONTOOO!!


----------



## t_chip (18 Sep 2020)

Reclutamiento NO ES IR A LA GUERRA, !!!TOOOOONTOOO!!!

?O es que acaso un general no está "reclutado"??.....!!! TOOOOONTOOO!!


----------



## t_chip (18 Sep 2020)

Según tú los generales y los religiosos no van a la guerra.

? Sabes lo que es un vicario general castrense, !!!! TOOOOONTOOO!!!

Pues un cura militar, que es además, General......!!!! TOOONTO!!!

Y va a la guerra, !!!!TOOOOONTOOO!!, pero no va a hacer labores de soldado de infantería, !!! TOOONTO!!!!, porque no lo es, sino de general y de cura....!! TOOOOONTOOO!!

Hala, hasta la siguiente....!!!! TOOOOONTOOO!!


----------



## t_chip (18 Sep 2020)

Define "ir a la guerra", !!!!TOOOOONTOOO!!!, y luego me dices quien es el que, según tú, va, y quién es el que, según tú, no va !!! TOOONTO!!

Y luego me sigo riendo de ti.......!!!TOOONTO!!


----------



## t_chip (19 Sep 2020)

De la frase "define lo que es ir a la guerra" ?que parte no has entendido?

Porque el total de la frase está clarísimo, pero tú no has contestado a mi pregunta.


----------



## t_chip (19 Sep 2020)

?Del primer al último militar, todos y cada uno de ellos han de estar en primera línea del frente?

?No hay segundas líneas?

?No hay alto mando que dirija el asunto?.....van todos por libre?

?Nadie cocina para la tropa?

?Nadie gestiona o transporta suministros?

?Nadie repara los equipos averiados?

?nadie cura a los heridos?

?Tu crees que un ejército funcionaría solo con soldados de infantería?.....?sin médicos?.....?ni curas?....?ni generales?....? ni cocineros?.....

Contesta, tonto.


----------



## t_chip (19 Sep 2020)

Ni una verdad, ni por equivocación.

?Un general puesto a dedo?

A dedo te engendró tu padre, y así saliste de idiota.

Tonto.


----------



## t_chip (19 Sep 2020)

?Donde he dicho yo esa bobada que te inventas de que el vicario general castrense está "desactivando minas sin comer ni beber, tonto?

?Por que un cura iba a ir a pegar tiros o desactivar minas, tonto?

?Por que no iba a comer ni beber, tonto?
?Hay alguien que en guerra no coma ni beba, tonto?


Hala, vuelve a por más.

Tonto.


----------



## t_chip (20 Sep 2020)

Si, yo conocí a uno que estudió conmigo protésico dental, y al acabar la FP le hicieron general. Y a mí portera, que jamás tocó un fusil, igual.

?Tu no eres general?


----------



## t_chip (20 Sep 2020)

?Entonces según tú, todos los militares, del primero al ultimo, han de estar siempre en primera línea?

?El general que manda un frente de cientos de km, debe estar ahí, oyendo silbar las balas?

?Y también tiene que pelar patatas y fregar los barracones, no vaya a ser que algún subnormal con coleta le acuse de no promover la igualdad?

Ojo, eso excepto si es generala, que entonces la fregona ni tocarla, ?no tonto?


----------



## t_chip (20 Sep 2020)

Pero es porque no era general. Si no hubiera estado cavando trincheras, ?no tonto?


----------



## t_chip (20 Sep 2020)

Muy democrático todo, asno 

Claro que habría guerras, solo que las perdería el que hiciera lo que tú esputas, tonto.


Un izquierdista es alguien tan tonto que volverá a perder la siguiente guerra civil.


----------



## t_chip (20 Sep 2020)

Me parecería mucho mejor que lo que están haciendo, regalar el fruto de mi trabajo a todos los invasores que vienen ilegalmente.


La vida es lucha, tonto. Si no luchas, te comen, y acabas teniendo que luchar por tu vida, pero está vez en la puerta de tu casa, por no haber querido luchar "en la isla de Perejil o en un peñón desierto"

Tonto.


----------



## t_chip (20 Sep 2020)

Cómeme el rabo.

Y mis cojones asienten.


----------



## t_chip (20 Sep 2020)

Veo que intentas manipularme a mí y a los que nos leen. 
Un ejército está para que otro no te joda. Y en el unos mandan, otros organizan, otro luchan y otros hacen papeles. Algunos mueren. 

Por no saber eso, los tontos de izqMierdas que te antecedieron perdieron la guerra civil.

Estuvo bien.

Es útil matar asnos.

?Tu dejarías que el invasor napoleónico matara a tu hermana y esclavizar a tu hijo con tal de no obedecer a un general, porque "ej queh ej injujtoh que er jeneral noh vallah ha primerah lineah"?


----------



## Sanchijuela (20 Sep 2020)

Pero ¿tu piensas que el general nace por generación expontanea?


----------



## t_chip (20 Sep 2020)

Los generales van a la guerra, idiota, y sus hijos también.

Asno.


----------



## t_chip (20 Sep 2020)

?A Patón lo hicieron general a los 21 años, asno?


----------



## Sanchijuela (20 Sep 2020)

Aquí se nombran entre los coroneles que tienen mejor calificación en el curso específico, por lo que es un nombramiento a dedo desde la cúpula del Ministerio de Defensa.

Pero no es eso lo que te quería decir, sino que el general (sea el que sea) ha sido teniente 7 u 8 años, capitán 10 u 11 años, comandante 4 o 5 años, teniente coronel otros 4 o 5, y coronel hasta pasar a la reserva o ascenso a general, y de capitán y de comandante, si hay guerra, van a primera linea junto al soldadito, el sargento, y el alférez, sea familia de quién sea, y si hay balas, las oirán silbar cerca, y si viene una granada, se la tragan, etc. Es así.


----------



## t_chip (20 Sep 2020)

Sanchijuela dijo:


> Aquí se nombran entre los coroneles que tienen mejor calificación en el curso específico, por lo que es un nombramiento a dedo desde la cúpula del Ministerio de Defensa.
> 
> Pero no es eso lo que te quería decir, sino que el general (sea el que sea) ha sido teniente 7 u 8 años, capitán 10 u 11 años, comandante 4 o 5 años, teniente coronel otros 4 o 5, y coronel hasta pasar a la reserva o ascenso a general, y de capitán y de comandante, si hay guerra, van a primera linea junto al soldadito, el sargento, y el alférez, sea familia de quién sea, y si hay balas, las oirán silbar cerca, y si viene una granada, se la tragan, etc. Es así.



No le des explicaciones.

Es un asno, solo interesado en intoxicar.

Seguro que es el que limpia el water de Pablo Iglesias.


----------



## Sanchijuela (20 Sep 2020)

No, en Hollywood no, en España y desde hace muchísimos años ¿o donde te crees que perdió Millán Astray un ojo y un brazo, más alguna otra herida que no recuerdo?¿jugando al dominó? es lo que pasa cuando se habla de un tema sin conocerlo, que se mete la pata, te llevas un zasca, y sueltas lo de Hollywood, patético.


----------



## Sanchijuela (20 Sep 2020)

t_chip dijo:


> No le des explicaciones.
> 
> Es un asno, solo interesado en intoxicar.
> 
> Seguro que es el que limpia el water de Pablo Iglesias.



Ya veo, ya veo, jodó.


----------



## Sanchijuela (20 Sep 2020)

La carrera militar en España, es así, te guste o no. Un teniente, capitán, o incluso comandante, si hay guerra van a primera linea junto con el soldadito, el sargento, y el alférez, qué cojones me dices de que véase Patton, que me importa un pepino.


----------



## t_chip (20 Sep 2020)

Patton estudio en west point, como cualquier otro militar de alto rango de USA.

Por otra parte, los métodos de ascenso de hace más de un siglo en USA me importan tres cojones, asno.

Wikipedia....la luz que ilumina el saber de todo asno orgulloso de serlo.


----------



## t_chip (20 Sep 2020)

?Pero que dices, subnormal?
No sabes de lo que hablas, ni quieres saber


Te lo inventas todo.

Asno.


----------



## t_chip (20 Sep 2020)

West point, asno.


----------



## Sanchijuela (20 Sep 2020)

Falso. 

Tanto en las guerras de África, como en la Guerra Civil murieron mogollón de ellos. Te he puesto anteriormente el ejemplo del General Millán Astray, cuatro veces herido en Marruecos, dos veces siendo Teniente Coronel y otras dos siendo Coronel (tenía la "extraña" costumbre de ir al frente de su unidad). Vaya, ninguna fue mortal. No entiendo tu afán de mentir sobre una realidad que además ignoras. Si ignorabas hasta lo que dura la carrera de un militar hasta llegar a general. En fin......


----------



## Sanchijuela (20 Sep 2020)

¡Por favor! la güiskipedia, y hablando de misiones en el exterior, nada de enfrentamientos (lógico que murieran en accidente aéreo, otro porque se le disparó el arma, etc), nada de guerras convencionales. 

Que estamos hablando de primera linea, retaguardia, cocina. 

Hala, yo así no sigo debatiendo. No tienes ni puta idea, ni siquiera sabes cuales son las escalas en el ejército, no sabes nada, solo ir a la página de güiskipedia, hombre, así no. 

Hala, hasta otra.


----------



## Sanchijuela (21 Sep 2020)

¿De verdad te crees lo que escribes? A ver, en que momento las fuerzas españolas entraron en combate en IRAK, Afganistan, y Libia, que hubiera una primera linea definida. Nada, solo escaramuzas, atentados, y algún francotirador. Lee más cosas aparte de la güikipedia, chavalín.

Hala, al ignore, ya me cansé de leer gilipolleces.


----------



## Cormac (5 Nov 2020)




----------



## t_chip (5 Nov 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 478632



izqMierdas...."difama que algo queda"

"Socialismo, mintiendo sin pausa desde el 14 de septiembre de 1867"


"Que una verdad no te arrebate un sillón de cuero italiano"

Fdo: Pablo Iglesias (los dos)


"Una imagen miente más que mil palabras.....y encima no es denunciable"

Fdo: Cormac.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Nov 2020)

Abascal se escaqueó de la mili en 3 ocasiones


----------



## Gigatr0n (29 Nov 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Abascal se escaqueó de la mili en 3 ocasiones



Nada! esto no les interesa a los llorones...


----------



## Ulises 33 (29 Nov 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Abascal se escaqueó de la mili en 3 ocasiones



HIzo bien, yo también lo hice, mi hermano perdio 11 meses de su vida y supuso un gasto económico, lo mismo que tantas otras personas. HAcer una mili encima para defender a un gobierno al que le importamos una puta mierda, nos vendería nuestro ejército al primero que viniera.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Dic 2020)

Ulises 33 dijo:


> HIzo bien



No le culpo por ello.

le culpo por pedir ahora que vuelva la Mili que él no hizo.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (24 Dic 2020)

De trabajar también se ha escaqueado.


----------



## Turgot (10 Mar 2021)




----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Mar 2021)

Jajaja...por una vez el Marqués de Galapagar me ha hecho reir.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (12 Mar 2021)

Vagoascal, el líder supremo del VOX PUS MIERDA DEI R78™, también desertó de ser calvo.

Se fue a Turquía a dejar dinero a los "moros" de los españoles, que a ganado robando en chiringuitos, para ponerse pelo.


----------



## lefebre (12 Mar 2021)

La mili se van a arrepentir de no haberla hecho muchos dentro de pocos años. Porque van a ver cómo matan y torturan a sus familiares y luego a ellos si saber ni coger un arma. Se defenderán gritando "ehhhhh" "eeeeeeehhhhhhh", y grabando en vertical.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (12 Mar 2021)

lefebre dijo:


> La mili se van a arrepentir de no haberla hecho muchos dentro de pocos años. Porque van a ver cómo matan y torturan a sus familiares y luego a ellos si saber ni coger un arma. Se defenderán gritando "ehhhhh" "eeeeeeehhhhhhh", y grabando en vertical.



Vendrá Vagoascal a defendernos o la solterona Ortega Smith.

Nuestros salvadores.


----------



## la_trotona (12 Mar 2021)

lefebre dijo:


> La mili se van a arrepentir de no haberla hecho muchos dentro de pocos años. Porque van a ver cómo matan y torturan a sus familiares y luego a ellos si saber ni coger un arma. Se defenderán gritando "ehhhhh" "eeeeeeehhhhhhh", y grabando en vertical.



Aprender a utilizar un arma se puede aprender por tu cuenta, para eso está el tiro olímpico y deportes varios, sin necesidad de estar de criado de suboficiales y oficiales que lo único que saben es hacerse los chulos sin tener casi idea de adiestrar a soldados mínimamente solventes.

Con VOX estoy de acuerdo en muchas cosas, en este caso la fastidian bastante y si se ponen muy cabezones no quedará más remedio que votar a otro partido o pensárselo.


----------



## lefebre (15 Mar 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> Aprender a utilizar un arma se puede aprender por tu cuenta, para eso está el tiro olímpico y deportes varios, sin necesidad de estar de criado de suboficiales y oficiales que lo único que saben es hacerse los chulos sin tener casi idea de adiestrar a soldados mínimamente solventes.
> 
> Con VOX estoy de acuerdo en muchas cosas, en este caso la fastidian bastante y si se ponen muy cabezones no quedará más remedio que votar a otro partido o pensárselo.



Si. Estaria interesante ver cómo un país invadido por un ejército regular se defiende con ciudadanos individuales que han practicado tiro olímpico... Jajaja. Yo mejor os aplaudo desde el exilio.


----------



## la_trotona (15 Mar 2021)

lefebre dijo:


> Si. Estaria interesante ver cómo un país invadido por un ejército regular se defiende con ciudadanos individuales que han practicado tiro olímpico... Jajaja. Yo mejor os aplaudo desde el exilio.



Para repeler esa invasión está el ejército profesional con armamento pesado y la aviación, además de los reservistas. Por cierto, con lo que se aprendía en el servicio militar era mucho menos útil para defenderse que el tiro olímpico, seguro.


----------



## lefebre (15 Mar 2021)

Jajajajaja. Sigue entrenando en tu galería de tiro, pues.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Mar 2021)

lefebre dijo:


> Si. Estaria interesante ver cómo un país invadido por un ejército regular se defiende con ciudadanos individuales que han practicado tiro olímpico... Jajaja. Yo mejor os aplaudo desde el exilio.



Parece desconocer usted la Guerra de los Boers


----------



## nate (16 Mar 2021)

Pero entonces @AYN RANDiano2 vas a votar a VOX en las próximas elecciones, no?

No nos decepciones.


----------



## burbucoches (16 Mar 2021)




----------



## Patronio (16 Mar 2021)

Ser concejal del PP en Euskomordor en la época de ETA se convalida como servicio militar.
La mili después del 75 no era más que un paripé, no tenía ninguna función útil ni para la defensa nacional ni mucho menos para la formación de los jóvenes.
La decisión de abolirla no fue más que una certificación de que ya estaba muerta desde hacía tiempo.
Abascal hizo muy bien eludiendo su cumplimiento, ojalá yo hubiese hecho lo mismo.


----------



## lefebre (16 Mar 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Parece desconocer usted la Guerra de los Boers



¿Es esa bonita historia en que los Británicos se anexionan un terruño de tierra sudafricana quitándosela a los Boers, que luchan, protestan, son reconquistados, y metidos en campos de concentración, los que quedan se rinden, y fin de la historia?

Pues es un ejemplo de lo que digo, si hubieran sido un ejército regular, y en vez de rapiñar una o dos piezas de artillería dejada atrás por los británicos... hubieran tenidos las suyas...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Mar 2021)

nate dijo:


> Pero entonces @AYN RANDiano2 vas a votar a VOX en las próximas elecciones, no?
> 
> No nos decepciones.



Soy abstencionario desde los 18 aos


----------



## la_trotona (16 Mar 2021)

lefebre dijo:


> ¿Es esa bonita historia en que los Británicos se anexionan un terruño de tierra sudafricana quitándosela a los Boers, que luchan, protestan, son reconquistados, y metidos en campos de concentración, los que quedan se rinden, y fin de la historia?
> 
> Pues es un ejemplo de lo que digo, si hubieran sido un ejército regular, y en vez de rapiñar una o dos piezas de artillería dejada atrás por los británicos... hubieran tenidos las suyas...



Pero eso el problema es, más que de adiestramiento, de equipamiento. Un ejército no tan grande pero con abundante armamento del bueno y aviación decente, es más útil que uno más grande con fusiles del año la tana.


----------



## lefebre (16 Mar 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> Pero eso el problema es, más que de adiestramiento, de equipamiento. Un ejército no tan grande pero con abundante armamento del bueno y aviación decente, es más útil que uno más grande con fusiles del año la tana.



Pero un ejército, y adiestrado, al fin y al cabo. No tengo muy claro eso donde se consigue fuera de un servicio militar.


----------



## la_trotona (16 Mar 2021)

lefebre dijo:


> Pero un ejército, y adiestrado, al fin y al cabo. No tengo muy claro eso donde se consigue fuera de un servicio militar.



Ejército profesional como el británico desde el 45 (incluso antes de la SGM no tenía servicio militar, que lo instauró en el conflicto y luego lo eliminó), y en la guerra de las Malvinas (con todas las salvedades y matices que queramos) ganó a un ejército de servicio militar argentino por ejemplo.

Se puede perfectamente, ya que el mayor gasto hoy en día es en equipos muy caros , que lo suyo es que lo manejen especialistas.


----------



## lefebre (16 Mar 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> Ejército profesional como el británico desde el 45 (incluso antes de la SGM no tenía servicio militar, que lo instauró en el conflicto y luego lo eliminó), y en la guerra de las Malvinas (con todas las salvedades y matices que queramos) ganó a un ejército de servicio militar argentino por ejemplo.
> 
> Se puede perfectamente, ya que el mayor gasto hoy en día es en equipos muy caros , que lo suyo es que lo manejen especialistas.



Una cosa es atacar o mantener una guerra fuera de tu territorio, que para acompañar a los OTAN ya cumplimos de sobra. O repeler incursiones o ataques de castigo tipo Israel a Iran/Siria, que también vale (estilo lo que fue Malvinas, como pones de ejemplo).
Y otra muy distinta el posible escenario que tendríamos aquí: invasión terrestre de la moronegrada por ciudades y barrios (y con vía de suministros directa desde Marruecos), que es lo que has visto en Siria por parte de estado islámico. Y en este escenario, que me temo que es el más probable en caso de conflicto, no veo al ejército profesional sólo haciendo mucho.


----------



## LetalFantasy (16 Mar 2021)

Mili forzosa atroz. 

Vacunas forzosas atroces. 

Es un partido "nuevo" dicen, los más liberales. 

Aham.


----------



## la_trotona (16 Mar 2021)

lefebre dijo:


> Una cosa es atacar o mantener una guerra fuera de tu territorio, que para acompañar a los OTAN ya cumplimos de sobra. O repeler incursiones o ataques de castigo tipo Israel a Iran/Siria, que también vale (estilo lo que fue Malvinas, como pones de ejemplo).
> Y otra muy distinta el posible escenario que tendríamos aquí: invasión terrestre de la moronegrada por ciudades y barrios (y con vía de suministros directa desde Marruecos), que es lo que has visto en Siria por parte de estado islámico. Y en este escenario, que me temo que es el más probable en caso de conflicto, no veo al ejército profesional sólo haciendo mucho.



Ejército profesional más reservistas ya entrenados, seguro que mucho más que los que sería un ejército de servicio militar.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Mar 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> Pero eso el problema es, más que de adiestramiento, de equipamiento. Un ejército no tan grande pero con abundante armamento del bueno y aviación decente, es más útil que uno más grande con fusiles del año la tana.



Una milicia ciudadana de buenos tiradores hace un infierno ocupar un territorio, y libera al ejército regular de muchas tareas.

Así evitaron ser invadidos los suizos.

Y una milicia puede superar 10 a 1 a un ejército invasor.


----------



## la_trotona (17 Mar 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Una milicia ciudadana de buenos tiradores hace un infierno ocupar un territorio, y libera al ejército regular de muchas tareas.
> 
> Así evitaron ser invadidos los suizos.
> 
> Y una milicia puede superar 10 a 1 a un ejército invasor.



De acuerdo, pero para eso es más efectivo animar a la gente (con exenciones fiscales, puntos en oposiciones o regalías varias) a hacer un curso de adiestramiento de verdad de manejo de armas durante 3 o 4 semanas (tipo Suiza) sin una férrea disciplina, durmiendo todos los días en casa, que no hacer un campamento de 3 meses, donde vas a pegar como mucho 40 tiros y estar de criado de los oficiales y suboficiales.


----------



## lefebre (17 Mar 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> Ejército profesional más reservistas ya entrenados, seguro que mucho más que los que sería un ejército de servicio militar.



Coincidimos, pero el reservista habrá tenido que hacer un servicio militar. Porque a día de hoy no hay cursos CCC de uso de subfusiles y explosivos. Si es voluntario, lógicamente mejor. Pero también es cierto que muchos no voluntarios en tiempos de paz, lucharían al ver su situación. 
Sería un buen comienzo y puede resultara y fuera suficiente. Cursos voluntarios de adiestramiento, y reservistas (no militares jubiletas). Lo veo si es a eso a lo que te refieres.
Añado que debería ser obligatorio cursos básicos de supervivencia y tener un kit básico de suministros para un par de semanas (con idea de las rotaciones para que no caduque). Luego hay ostias por una pastilla de yodo, o por una mascarilla de verdad que no cuestan nada.


----------



## la_trotona (17 Mar 2021)

lefebre dijo:


> Coincidimos, pero el reservista habrá tenido que hacer un servicio militar. Porque a día de hoy no hay cursos CCC de uso de subfusiles y explosivos. Si es voluntario, lógicamente mejor. Pero también es cierto que muchos no voluntarios en tiempos de paz, lucharían al ver su situación.
> Sería un buen comienzo y puede resultara y fuera suficiente. Cursos voluntarios de adiestramiento, y reservistas (no militares jubiletas). Lo veo si es a eso a lo que te refieres.
> Añado que debería ser obligatorio cursos básicos de supervivencia y tener un kit básico de suministros para un par de semanas (con idea de las rotaciones para que no caduque). Luego hay ostias por una pastilla de yodo, o por una mascarilla de verdad que no cuestan nada.



El reservista entiendo el soldado profesional que acaba su compromiso y puede tener 30-40 años y está 5 años en la reserva.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Mar 2021)

lefebre dijo:


> Luego hay ostias por una pastilla de yodo, o por una mascarilla de verdad que no cuestan nada



Yo pasé todo el confinamiento con mi respirador industrial que ya tenía de antes por prepping:



Salí bastante porque tenía motivos justificados.

En teoría en un país de preppers el 14-M todos podríamos habernos puesto nuestro respirador industrial y nos hubiésemos ahorrado el confinamiento y el resto de la pLandemia.


----------



## Turgot (17 Mar 2021)

lefebre dijo:


> Una cosa es atacar o mantener una guerra fuera de tu territorio, que para acompañar a los OTAN ya cumplimos de sobra. O repeler incursiones o ataques de castigo tipo Israel a Iran/Siria, que también vale (estilo lo que fue Malvinas, como pones de ejemplo).
> Y otra muy distinta el posible escenario que tendríamos aquí: invasión terrestre de la moronegrada por ciudades y barrios (y con vía de suministros directa desde Marruecos), que es lo que has visto en Siria por parte de estado islámico. Y en este escenario, que me temo que es el más probable en caso de conflicto, no veo al ejército profesional sólo haciendo mucho.



JAJAJAJAJAJJJOJOAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAAJJAJA

Tenemos aquí al comandante doritos


----------



## kabeljau (17 Mar 2021)




----------



## patroclus (17 Mar 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> No haber hecho la Mili y tener licencia de arma corta de defensa.
> 
> 2 rasgos distintivos de la Nomenklatura del R 78.
> 
> :bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla::bla:



O sea que media España en el año 99 no quiso hacer la mili y te obsesionas con Abascal, seguramente PS tampoco la hizo, que no lo se ni me importa.

Abascal si tiene licencia de arma corta es por cumplir con el Reglamento de Armas y las condiciones para la obtención de la licencia de arma corta, o sea por amenazas terroristas. 

Hay muchos españoles que no hicieron la mili y se arrepienten de no haberla hecho, no se yo porque es solo reprochable en el Sr. Abascal. 

Que la mili no va a volver, no se preocupe Ayn que no le van a llamar.


----------



## Turgot (17 Mar 2021)

patroclus dijo:


> O sea que media España en el año 99 no quiso hacer la mili y te obsesionas con Abascal, seguramente PS tampoco la hizo, que no lo se ni me importa.
> 
> Abascal si tiene licencia de arma corta es por cumplir con el Reglamento de Armas y las condiciones para la obtención de la licencia de arma corta, o sea por amenazas terroristas.
> 
> ...



No lo entiendes porque NO lo quieres entender


----------



## patroclus (17 Mar 2021)

Si pusieran que para trabajar de funcionario se pidiera el servicio militar cumplido habría ostias para hacer la mili.


----------



## ekOz (17 Mar 2021)

En mi caso cuando tenía la edad ya llevaba unos años quitada, pero me hubiera gustado hacerla, tanto amigos de más edad como familiares me hablaban de que merecía la pena la experiencia.


----------



## Furymundo (17 Mar 2021)

Pero de una MILI PACO cualquiera quiere escaquearse, tampoco tiene delito. Escaquearse.
Escaquearse e imponer la MILI PACO pues ya mosquea

Si fuera una MILI GUAPA y PROFESIONAL.

En fin, en hezpañistan no pidas mas

Si yo fuera un dictador lo primero que haria seria militarizaros y armaros. 
por lo menos a los que demuestren raciocinio y sentido comun, luego hariamos una "LIMPIEZA".


----------



## la_trotona (17 Mar 2021)

Pero a las mujeres no lo exigían.


----------



## la_trotona (17 Mar 2021)

Ya, pero los curas es un porcentaje muchísimo menor, y luego cuando se permitió ser profesional ser permitió su ingreso en el ejército unos años , pero seguían sin ser obligadas.


----------



## la_trotona (17 Mar 2021)

Que yo sepa los hijos de los millonarios sí tenían obligación de ir a la mili, claro si se conocían a oficilaes y demás el destino podía ser mejor. Como un compañero de facultad, su padre capitán y el decía que a Melilla no iba a ir ni de broma, el señorito lo tenía claro.


----------



## la_trotona (17 Mar 2021)

Yo hasta tanto no lo sé. Pero Urdangarín era hijo de casta y tuvo que certificar su sordera (supuesta o no) para librarse. Parece que no era tan fácil. Las que sí lo tenían fácil eran las mujeres. Esas por su sexo se libraban sin más.


----------



## patroclus (17 Mar 2021)

Negativo, había que si te habías declarado objetor no podías presentarte a algún cuerpo de los que llevan armas, PN, GC, ET, etc.


----------



## lefebre (17 Mar 2021)

Lo que está claro es que hay que elegir una de estas opciones:
a) Servicio militar obligatorio
b) Adiestramiento de reservistas voluntarios, cursos de manejo de armas a la población que quiera.
c) Duplicar o triplicar presupuesto en Defensa.
d) No necesitamos nada más. Tenemos un ejército que es la ostia, reventamos a cualquier invasor y neutraliza cualquier amenaza de invasión o agresión, que ya lo quisieran Siria, Irán o Irak....
e) Armar a la población: legalizar las armas y cada cual que se apañe tras la primera línea del ejército.
f) No es necesario ningún ejército. Aunque no haya existido en la historia un sólo periodo sin guerras, y actualmente haya muchas en curso; España ya ha terminado todos los periódicos bélicos de su historia y ha entrado en una etapa de paz perpetua forever. España no tendrá nunca más ninguna guerra. Todo el mundo es amigo. Pásame el porro .


----------



## lefebre (17 Mar 2021)

Ni a los que tienen pie plano.


----------



## la_trotona (18 Mar 2021)

En el 89 pudieron entrar en la guardia civil, en el ejército por la época, pero no implantaron el servicio militar obligatorio entonces para las mujeres.


----------



## la_trotona (18 Mar 2021)

lefebre dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que hay que elegir una de estas opciones:
> a) Servicio militar obligatorio
> b) Adiestramiento de reservistas voluntarios, cursos de manejo de armas a la población que quiera.
> c) Duplicar o triplicar presupuesto en Defensa.
> ...



viendo la historia, Roma ejército profesional de 40.000 efectivos frente a dos millones de bárbaros en las campañas de César... ganaron los romanos. Y ahora con la tecnología es mucho más clave el armamento y el adiestramiento. Claro que si empezamos a diferencia pruebas físicas según sexo, mal lo llevamos.


----------



## Alexrc (18 Mar 2021)

Es un rojo camuflado eso de no ir a la mili es de rojillo


----------



## lefebre (18 Mar 2021)

Entonces cual es tu opción? La a), la b), la c), la d)...?


----------



## lefebre (18 Mar 2021)

Jajajajaja, eres muy gracioso. Las mujeres luchando para que les pusieran el servicio militar obligatorio, jajajaja, qué tipo. Otro bufón del foro.


----------



## CUATERBAC (18 Mar 2021)

OJALA la impusieran. Asi mas de un niño rata chupapollas de hoy, evitaria votar en el futuro a un puto judeotraidor de mierda como ese


----------



## Alexrc (19 Mar 2021)

Esos fueron a la mili? Me suena a trola


----------



## Furymundo (20 Mar 2021)

La mili es para crear milicias auxiliares al ejercito.
si no formas una nacion de soldados.
La mili es mala


----------



## Furymundo (20 Mar 2021)

Vas a desear haber recibido instruccion militar cuando veas este pais arder.


----------



## Furymundo (20 Mar 2021)

Eso me suena de algun multi de esos rojos.
misma contestacion.

Me aburres


----------



## Sanchijuela (20 Mar 2021)

Furymundo dijo:


> Eso me suena de algun multi de esos rojos.
> misma contestacion.
> 
> Me aburres



Pero si ese aburre a las ovejas, no puedes razonar con él, es *@Voodoo*


----------



## Furymundo (20 Mar 2021)

Sanchijuela dijo:


> Pero si ese aburre a las ovejas, no puedes razonar con él, es *@Voodoo*



ahi le has dado, se me habia olvidado.


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Mar 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Voy dando fuentes para cada aseveración:




*DON SANTIAGO ABASCAL CONDE HA HECHO MAS "MILI" QUE EL 99% DE ESPAÑOLES:*




#YoNoMeRindo
Santiago Abascal, 43 años sin rendirse.​
• 14 abr. 2019

* VOX España*

43 años sin rendirse. No hay mejor aval del valor de un político.

#YoNoMeRindo


----------



## Turgot (14 Abr 2021)




----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (24 Feb 2022)

La Mili.

Donde te vacunaban de lo que querían sin hacer preguntas.


----------



## stuka (4 Oct 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> La Mili.
> 
> Donde te vacunaban de lo que querían sin hacer preguntas.




Siempre tuve una salud perfecta antes de llegar a ese campo de exterminio. 

En el "campamento" entramos la fila de borregos hacia dos tipos a izquierda y derecha que inyectaban en ambos brazos simultáneamente con pistolas automáticas.

A los pocos días sufría desmayos cayéndome al suelo sin aviso y sufría erupciones sin explicación, llegando a estar internado en hospital militar. Salí de allí -vivo- pero sin explicación alguna, hasta que todo pasó.

Era joven y fuerte, lo superé, pero no sé qué consecuencias acarreé el resto de la vida. Como las kakunas actuales.


Me cago en los padres de la patria y los castuzos y vividores que mantienen esta Matrix viva. Sólo sé que si me obligan a mí o mis hijos a pasar por una hecatombe diseñada por los amos...Mejor me callo...ya sé que no podré llegar a los verdaderos culpables, pero sus machacas gusanos vendidos sabrán apreciar mi agradecimiento y devoción.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Oct 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> La mili es para crear milicias auxiliares al ejercito.
> si no formas una nacion de soldados.



Suiza, por ejemplo.

Suizos "normales" -por ejemplo- saben como despanzurrar un tanque. Lo han practicado.


----------



## Furymundo (8 Oct 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Suiza, por ejemplo.
> 
> Suizos "normales" -por ejemplo- saben como despanzurrar un tanque. Lo han practicado.



los tanques estan desfasados
y en terrenos urbanos son una puta basura.

un tanque a estas alturas es como una armadura medieval. 
las armas antitanque los han hecho obsoletos.


----------

